# Huntinggrounds SHIC



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Huntingground's 6 Week SHIC*

Previous log : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html

Starting date : Saturday 18th May

*PEDS*


10ml BSI OneRip pw for the first two weeks (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

3g PC Test En pw (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

1.5g PC Tren En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

1.5g PC Mast En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

100mg PC Dbol pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

100mg PC Var pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

200mg Zaralone Proviron pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 100mg at 05:00 and 100mg at 17:00)

120iu Levemir/Lantus pd (subq - belly, 60iu at 05:00 and 60iu at 17:00)

20/30iu HGH (Hyges/Kigs) pd (subq - belly, before bed)

HCG - 1000iu pw (subq - belly)

Aromasin/Adex - 1 tab a day dependent on feel.

2.5ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 2 * PW (delts)

2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 2 * PW (delts)


***Oxys and T3 have been dropped

*Training*

HIT training.

M : SQ

T : BP

T : DL

Example deadlift session (may be more abbreviated dependent on feel):-

100kg * 10

140kg * 6

180kg * 4

220kg * 2

260kg * 1

200kg * ??? - as many as I can manage, rest/pause etc.

Essentially building up to 1RM (or close to it) and then a "widowmaker" set to finish.

*Diet*

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there. I'll try to get some figures of an example meal.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

Without evening meal, I am looking at:-

374F, 302C, 504P, 6660cals.

All looks fine apart from the carbs figure looks low. But the evening meal will be carb-based so I'll get an example and go from there.

Work in progress.

*Supplements*

5g fish oil pd.

2 multivits pd.

3 * Celery Seed Extract (dependent on BP readings).

*PB Lifts/Current Lifts*

Bench 160KG/152.5KG

Squat 230KG/230KG

Deadlift 270KG/250KG

Disclaimer 1 : Do not attempt this.

Disclaimer 2 : No Pencil Necks trolling on this thread.

DIsclaimer 3 : I had blood work and ECG done in January and all came back fine. I will not risk health so I reserve the right to terminate the SHIC at any time as I see fit.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

are you planning this just now or starting it just now?

either way all the best!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Best of luck Buddy,ill sub this one .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a lot of food, I envy your appetite (and budget  )

Good luck mate this should be interesting


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:



> Right, time for the SHIC planning. All may change.
> 
> 6 week SHIC
> 
> ...


Oh my holy goodness gracious me, you're a machine! is this going to be your journal? if not point me in the direction of it please


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Starting April 1st. Need to sort training schedule first.

GHear is fine. Food looks fine. Been told GH is sh1te.

This kind of thing takes a while to plan successfully.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Oh my holy goodness gracious me, you're a machine! is this going to be your journal? if not point me in the direction of it please


This is the SHIC journal. I have been priming for 1.5 months.

See journal in sig.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOM!

2g of tren... hollymolly! lol


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow are u going to be on over 10g of test a week?

How do peoples boys react to that?

Do u recan pros do this


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

omg and 2 lots of mtren! bsi and pc! 2.5 pc is 5mg! lol!

Good luck mate... if your not in prison for rape and murder byte end it will be good to see your progress


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

You sure like your fish will be following this closely good luck mate


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

You're an animal!! What are your goals for this cycle?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

JimboSlice said:


> You're an animal!! What are your goals for this cycle?


10st of ****ing muscle by the looks of things


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Monster of a cycle will be some journal and to see if you can actually cope with that amount of gear and if you do the results


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

totalwar said:


> Wow are u going to be on over 10g of test a week?
> 
> How do peoples boys react to that?
> 
> Do u recan pros do this


The oils are per week, the orals are per day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> omg and 2 lots of mtren! bsi and pc! 2.5 pc is 5mg! lol!
> 
> Good luck mate... if your not in prison for rape and murder byte end it will be good to see your progress


Cheers Jim, you mad fcker, should be fun


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> You're an animal!! What are your goals for this cycle?


Lifts to improve.

Current

Bench 160KG

Squat 230KG

Deadlift 270KG

Aims by end of year

Bench 180KG

Squat 280KG

Deadlift 300KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Monster of a cycle will be some journal and to see if you can actually cope with that amount of gear and if you do the results


Health is paramount. BP/RHR etc will be monitored daily, any issues, I will stop instantly. I have 2 small kids so will not fck about.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Ts23

/Thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> Ts23
> 
> /Thread


What does this mean?

No helmets on this thread so if you don't like it, do one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Enjoy mate


Cheers Si, anything to add? I don't have the training partner to incorporate DC training so will stick to tried and tested. Most of gear sorted, waiting for some bits, I may need some more GH as I am pinning 10iu daily at moment.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> No helmets on this thread so if you don't like it, do one.


I don't know where to even start. Let's just take a stab somewhere in the middle. 100mg Dbol ed? What is the need for that? That's not even counting all the other meds. Like you said you've got 2 wee kids, you've posted pictures of them, they are very young. Why is their Dad taking on such a cycle of this size? To compete in a couple of local shows in your 40s or to look good when you take them to school?










End well, this will not!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Crikey mate, that's some cycle!

I wish you all the best with it, hope you get the results you're looking for :thumbup1:

EDIT: Just out of interest mate, how much time off are you taking from DNP and starting all this? Are you concerned about a fat rebound at all?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> I don't know where to even start. Let's just take a stab somewhere in the middle. 100mg Dbol ed? What is the need for that? That's not even counting all the other meds. Like you said you've got 2 wee kids, you've posted pictures of them, they are very young. Why is their Dad taking on such a cycle of this size? To compete in a couple of local shows in your 40s or to look good when you take them to school?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mish, always good to have a counter argument. Don't want sheep only on this thread.

100mg dbol is a small dose for me.

I have run 2g Test, 1g Tren and 1g Mast for 12 weeks so these dosages are fine for me. I do not state that anybody else should do this. I understand the risks etc. I have had bloods done and ECG - all fine. Ready to go but any signs of risk will mean I will terminate the SHIC instantly.

Compete as bodybuilder, haahaa, don't think so. Powerlifting, maybe.

This will be fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Crikey mate, that's some cycle!
> 
> I wish you all the best with it, hope you get the results you're looking for :thumbup1:
> 
> EDIT: Just out of interest mate, how much time off are you taking from DNP and starting all this? Are you concerned about a fat rebound at all?


Will start ramping down all meds on Mar 1st but leaving in Test/DNP/T3 until April 1st.

Rebound would be great for SHIC, I'll be smashing in loads of cals so growth will be optimal.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Can you elaborate a little bit on your training? How many work sets do you do? Do you just go to positive failure or do you do forced reps, rest-pause, etc.?

I like your overall routine - I thought I had an abbreviated routine, but yours is far more abbreviated than mine. In my gym alot of people think that I don't train properly or enough because I do so few sets and exercises. However I use more weight than nearly all of the feckers. Abbreviated routines are ace in my opinion.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Can you elaborate a little bit on your training? How many work sets do you do? Do you just go to positive failure or do you do forced reps, rest-pause, etc.?
> 
> I like your overall routine - I thought I had an abbreviated routine, but yours is far more abbreviated than mine. In my gym alot of people think that I don't train properly or enough because I do so few sets and exercises. However I use more weight than nearly all of the feckers. Abbreviated routines are ace in my opinion.


Hello mate, take no notice of Pencil Necks doing 150 sets a day.

Here is an example deadlift session:-

100kg * 10

140kg * 6

180kg * 4

220kg * 2

260kg * 1

200kg * ??? - as many as I can manage, rest/pause etc.

Essentially building up to 1RM (or close to it) and then a "widowmaker" set to finish.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OHP is in there twice as it is a weak point.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, take no notice of Pencil Necks doing 150 sets a day.
> 
> Here is an example deadlift session:-
> 
> ...


Do you cycle your training intensity, i.e. linear / non-linear periodisation?

If I don't cycle my training intensity I get burnt out very quickly, although the fact that I don't use AAS no doubt has strong bearing on this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you cycle your training intensity, i.e. linear / non-linear periodisation?
> 
> If I don't cycle my training intensity I get burnt out very quickly, although the fact that I don't use AAS no doubt has strong bearing on this.


No, I smash it all of the time but I have time off when I feel like it, listen to body. I use lots of gear so recover quicker I suppose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RS4 said:


> How much can you OHP? do you do your OHP standing?
> 
> You training looks nice and simple, do you do any kind of isolation exercises?


Seated, only do 90kg at moment, want to get 120.

No isolation exercises at all. All of my workouts are listed above.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Regarding your PEDs, I have 2 questions:

1) Why no T3?

2) Why Lantus and not a quick-acting type like Novorapid?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

2g of tren, nothing like staring the devil straight in the face and callling him a pussy eh 

subbed mate

what a cycle!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Regarding your PEDs, I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Why no T3?
> 
> 2) Why Lantus and not a quick-acting type like Novorapid?


Nice spot, I will take 100mcg T3 a day. Will add in.

Slow slin - easier, takes more effort for fast slin. I work out in corporate gyms and have to be careful about jabbing etc. Maybe laziness


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nice spot, I will take 100mcg T3 a day. Will add in.
> 
> Slow slin - easier, takes more effort for fast slin. I work out in corporate gyms and have to be careful about jabbing etc. Maybe laziness


I don't have personal experience of Lantus, but I know that it is long-acting and thus there could potentially be the possibility of waking up with low blood sugar. With Novorapid - which I do have experience of - you can't help knowing very quickly if you've f.ecked up with post-injection carbs and can then take steps to correct without big problems.

I guess though with the amount of food you're eating that everything I've written above is kind of superfluous..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

No fair you just made my SHIC look small! :'( crycry

I take my hat off to your for your eating mate. That much egg and tuna sickens me.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Look forward to this one, always interesting to see someone blast a load of gear and see how things go.

The main thing i like is that you have taken your health into account, you arent just blindly banging in as much PED's as you can find and hoping for the best, you've really planned it which is reassuring because you know what they say "Fail to prepare, prepare to fail"

Good luck mate.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Time for the SHIC planning. All may change.
> 
> Priming log : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html
> 
> ...


with that much tren you will have to buy some of those pi55 proof sheets for your bed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> with that much tren you will have to buy some of those pi55 proof sheets for your bed


Already got some as I have been on DNP for 50 days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just ordered 10KG Bulkpowders Whey 82%, 20kg oats and 4kg Peanut butter.

Prep is on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Look forward to this one, always interesting to see someone blast a load of gear and see how things go.
> 
> The main thing i like is that you have taken your health into account, you arent just blindly banging in as much PED's as you can find and hoping for the best, you've really planned it which is reassuring because you know what they say "Fail to prepare, prepare to fail"
> 
> Good luck mate.


Cheers mate, as mentioned health is paramount so any signs of anything untoward, I will stop immediately.

Looking forward to it, I am pretty indestructible so all should be fine.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

IN!!!

Good luck with this mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RACK said:


> IN!!!
> 
> Good luck with this mate


Cheers mate, hope all is well.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All is good thanks mate, just waiting for march 1st to start my cycle


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed. You've planned this well and i know you're not an idiot so I won't wish you luck, just smash the sh1t out of it!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Reminds me of jw's style  good luck mate should be an interesting journey


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Subbed. You've planned this well and i know you're not an idiot so I won't wish you luck, just smash the sh1t out of it!


Cheers Ben, hope you're well.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigbob33 said:


> Reminds me of jw's style  good luck mate should be an interesting journey


I must admit, JW was a mentor and an inspiration when I first joined this site and I suppose my training does reflect his.

He also did inspire the SHIC too.

He's still about but on a different forum under a different name.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking forward to following this! Fcuking immense eating let alone cycle!

Good luck!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Some serious amounts of gear but some serious food as well! cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Looking forward to following this! Fcuking immense eating let alone cycle!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate, I'm not overly concerned about the gear, I am more concerned about eating all of that food. I need to put it into fitday and get macros first, subject to change.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Some serious amounts of gear but some serious food as well! cant wait to see the results!


Cheers mate, should be fun


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats it workout at 8-9k cals? infact looks even more? lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> whats it workout at 8-9k cals? infact looks even more? lol


Dunno, as mentioned I need to sort macros. Will attempt over the weekend.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its gotta be 10k? lol **** me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Looking good mate. Your body will definitely get a shock with that. Glad you added shorter esters at the start, as it get the gear into fast which is what's needed for this.
> 
> Have you run 2g of Tren before?


Cheers mate, 2g Tren = no but I have run close to it and the others oils. I haven't run this much together with the other bits though.

Also I have never run orals that high, slightly concerned with feeling sh1te and them affecting hunger. I am prepared to drop the orals at any time though. Don't deem them mandatory at all.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Can we expect to see you competeing in any strongman/powerlifting comps at anytime? Sorry if youve allready covered that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can we expect to see you competeing in any strongman/powerlifting comps at anytime? Sorry if youve allready covered that.


hes not pretty enough .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, take no notice of Pencil Necks doing 150 sets a day.
> 
> Here is an example deadlift session:-
> 
> ...


exactly how im training , building to max effort then back off sets .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can we expect to see you competeing in any strongman/powerlifting comps at anytime? Sorry if youve allready covered that.


I haven't got a beard so no strongman 

PL - yes, that is the plan. Getting lean at the moment, explode on SHIC and then compete.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> exactly how im training , building to max effort then back off sets .


Cheers mate, never seen it in guides/books, just go on feel, sort of a hybrid between HIT and a few other principles I suppose.

How did you come about this way of training? Just feel, as I did?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, never seen it in guides/books, just go on feel, sort of a hybrid between HIT and a few other principles I suppose.
> 
> How did you come about this way of training? Just feel, as I did?


john broz of average broz gym , its a method used by oly lifters .

ive adapted it to my sport but this is a template for powerlifting .

the oly style obvs has clean and jerk power cleans snatch etc , idea is to build up to a max that you can do on that day so if you only feel like 100kg then thats your max , ive hit 200 min every squat sesh this week hitting my pb twice also hit a pb front squat of 167.5kg after failing it a couple days before .

it is a good way to train for me as if i feel like a pb i`ll go for it if not i wont .

Day 1

Front Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Bench Normal Grip - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Pull Ups - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

Day 2

Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Deads Doubles or triples for speed, 60 -85% of max (depending on back health)

Day 3

Front Squats to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Bench Close Grip - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Rows Barbell or Dumbell (depending on back health) - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

Day 4

Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2

Deads - Doubles or triples for speed, 60 - 85% of max (depending on back health)

Day 5

Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2

Bench - Normal Grip - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Rear Flyes - discretion - for shoulder girdle health, so reps between 5-10

Day 6

Squats - to max single, then back off sets of between 2 - 10 reps up to a max of 50 reps total with a minimum of 3 sets of 2.

Deads - Doubles or triples for speed, 60 - 85% of max (depending on back health)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking forward to this journal HG, you animal


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BEAST. Good luck, be interesting to see your progress!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

subbed, mate how do you plan on jabbing so much IM?

can i see how much oil you put where pleasse?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> john broz of average broz gym , its a method used by oly lifters .
> 
> ive adapted it to my sport but this is a template for powerlifting .
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, that's a lot of squatting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking forward to this journal HG, you animal


Trying to catch up with your lifts mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


> BEAST. Good luck, be interesting to see your progress!


Cheers mate, will be fun


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> subbed, mate how do you plan on jabbing so much IM?
> 
> can i see how much oil you put where pleasse?


What?? You want to see my thighs and ass cheeks FFS!! 

Updated OP to reflect jabbing frequency and sites.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> What?? You want to see my thighs and ass cheeks FFS!!
> 
> Updated OP to reflect jabbing frequency and sites.


has dave uploaded that 50kg db press yet ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> has dave uploaded that 50kg db press yet ?


Are you having a giraffe? It was 55s too. He now states 40s, writing had rubbed off or something, easy mistake to make


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Are you having a giraffe? It was 55s too. He now states 40s, writing had rubbed off or something, easy mistake to make


haha , must be tiring working in a garage in buckley all day :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Are you having a giraffe? It was 55s too. He now states 40s, writing had rubbed off or something, easy mistake to make


45s actually :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> haha , must be tiring working in a garage in buckley all day :lol:


lol they say 55s on them but in marker pen, i weighted them and told HG.

why ewen what can you BD? what do you weight mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol they say 55s on them but in marker pen, i weighted them and told HG.
> 
> why ewen what can you BD? what do you weight mate?


BD ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> BD ?


sorry ment db press


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> sorry ment db press


standing seated laying ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

seated


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

never done it , is that seated with back rest ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> never done it , is that seated with back rest ?


then why ask lol forget it ballbag


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> then why ask lol forget it ballbag


i wanted to laugh at you .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


> i wanted to laugh at you .


lol makes a change from everyone laughing at you so al let you off


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw this when you mentioned it before HG, so subbed on the prep for it, and will be subbed for the cycle journal for it. V interesting and scary sh!t tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> lol makes a change from everyone laughing at you so al let you off


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Here comes the gear 



Awaiting a few bits still. Should be arriving very soon.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

ewen said:


>


thats the spirit :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, you pair of nutters.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Here comes the gear
> 
> View attachment 111774
> 
> ...


 :drool:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I saw this when you mentioned it before HG, so subbed on the prep for it, and will be subbed for the cycle journal for it. V interesting and scary sh!t tbh


In your avi, are you shaking your head disapprovingly about my SHIC?? That s what it looks like


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> In your avi, are you shaking your head disapprovingly about my SHIC?? That s what it looks like


No, the avi was when I was reading the Conservative Party Manifesto !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuuuuuukin ell. this looks good....subd!....start now!

reps big mate


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Subbed for the madness! Dno if this has been covered but are u gna go back to cruising once you've finished the shic?

And also what's your reason for no slin, is it just a personal preference? Just wondered as seems to be everything else in there! Lol

Good luck!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

My only concern mate is that quantity of oil in just your quads.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bloody hell thats a huge amount of gear! I love the style of training you do and the advice you gave me a little while back as helped immensely. Best of luck with this, hope you smash all your goals and keep in good health! Subbed.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 111775
> 
> 
> fuuuuuukin ell. this looks good....subd!....start now!
> ...


He has lantus in there?

In for the win, this gonna be good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 111775
> 
> 
> fuuuuuukin ell. this looks good....subd!....start now!
> ...


Cheers mate, should be a good ride


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dangerous20 said:


> Subbed for the madness! Dno if this has been covered but are u gna go back to cruising once you've finished the shic?
> 
> And also what's your reason for no slin, is it just a personal preference? Just wondered as seems to be everything else in there! Lol
> 
> Good luck!


90iu slow slin pd mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> My only concern mate is that quantity of oil in just your quads.


Fair enough, quads are big and will spread across sites in quads, feeling for lumps etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Found it....was snubbed,now subbed:thumb:

Wishin you safe passage in here mate,good luck.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

billly9 said:


> Bloody hell thats a huge amount of gear! I love the style of training you do and the advice you gave me a little while back as helped immensely. Best of luck with this, hope you smash all your goals and keep in good health! Subbed.


Cheers mate, hope you're progressing well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Found it....was snubbed,now subbed:thumb:
> 
> Wishin you safe passage in here mate,good luck.


Thanks Bigman


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Due to your start date,i wonder if it is a wind up now......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Here comes the gear
> 
> View attachment 111774
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Like your style of training mate, thats exactly how i have been training my squat recently, bish bash bosh!

subbed btw


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Here comes the gear
> 
> View attachment 111774
> 
> ...


Looks like Boots pharmacy or bizarely a firework display,box!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck with this, should be very interesting to see. I see all of your jabs are in the quads? Multiple ares I guess, Ive only injected upper outside part of quad, I don't feel confidant of missing nerves anywhere else.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol April fools... ffs... only just realised lol

****


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol April fools... ffs... only just realised lol
> 
> ****


Haahaa, this is very real Jimbo. Check out my gear pic.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ordered stacks of fish oils yesterday. Diet is now updated in OP.

Plan is coming along nicely.

Weight down to 246lbs.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Firstly, your supplier must love you! 

Secondly, wish you well and I'll be checking this to see how you get on. I'm sure you'll get those new PB lifts no problem!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

B.I.G said:


> Firstly, your supplier must love you!
> 
> Secondly, wish you well and I'll be checking this to see how you get on. I'm sure you'll get those new PB lifts no problem!


Cheers mate, looking forward to it now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

How come you use the slow slin ? You not prefer the fast acting stuff ?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How come you use the slow slin ? You not prefer the fast acting stuff ?


Is one safer than the other?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Is one safer than the other?


there all safe bud.

pro's n cons...

fast is good as time wise easy to control, can avoid fats for a short period and imo its easier to keep bf under control.

slow has no peak and your anabolic all day...

but imo with slin constantly present in the system fat storage is bound to be higher...

but with 20iu gh and 100mcg t3 I can't see fat being an issue in this case... lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Id prefer multiple shots of fast


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> there all safe bud.
> 
> pro's n cons...
> 
> ...


I thought slin can be dangerous to use incase of going hypo an all that?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> I thought slin can be dangerous to use incase of going hypo an all that?


All imo-

slin (fast) is very easy to control and tbh the doses that most ppl use will cause you to feel sh!t for a short period but not do any thing really... would take a pretty hefty shot to empty blood sugar enough to do any thing serious.

That said in extreme scenarios it can be dangerous. Id say less likely to hit a hypo on slow as no peak as such but as said fast is in n out in a short period of time and there for imo more manageable as only have to deal with it for 3hr.

But imo its safe and easy to do.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Is one safer than the other?


Pretty much what Big Jim said, although both are dangerous if not used properly.

Slow slin, it's in your system for 24 hours or more depending on dose. I take 12ui a night, which is my basal dose, that lasts all day. I then take various amounts of fast slin a day depending on what I eat. I have to carb count per meal to gauge the slin amounts.

If you don't eat the correct amounts of carbs per day, you will hypo from the slow acting slin. And those hypos are savage as you don't actually feel it coming on until it's very late.

If you use fast slin and your body doesn't process the carbs fast enough, you're sugar will drop again, and you'll hypo, but it won't be as bad.

Get it all t!ts up and hypo from both, and you will feel like crap. It's not so much the fear of coma from a hypo, it's more you could be driving, walking, doing anything, and you could faint, or become unstable or basically hit the deck. I've had hypos where i've barely the strength to get to the kitchen to eat from my bed. Hypo when sleeping and you are gonna know about it... It's horrible.

HG is experienced with slin I think, but tbh for what he's doing, i'd had gone with fast acting slin over the slow, but that's imo.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, take no notice of Pencil Necks doing 150 sets a day.
> 
> Here is an example deadlift session:-
> 
> ...


This is exacty as I do my deadlifts even the same weights haha!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> Id prefer multiple shots of fast


Without doubt far safer and easier,no chance of letting your guard down as you may on slow,it is like you end up thinking ,i'll be fine,eat that later,then bosh,oops too late,

I do not like slow at all.Though it is many years since i did it.17yrs actualymg:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I think you would have to be 100% retarded to go hypo on slin. The only reason I use slow and not fast is that it is easier for me to manage (I don't have to rush off to cubicle, pin the slin and then eat x amounts of carbs which is what I would have to do with fast). I work in a large office and also work out in corporate gym.

Easier for me to use slow, bang in 60iu before brekkie and 30iu before dinner. Done. With the amount of carbs I will be eating, no worries about hypo. As Jim stated, fat gain should be minimal due to T3, GH etc etc.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Well, I think you would have to be 100% retarded to go hypo on slin. The only reason I use slow and not fast is that it is easier for me to manage (I don't have to rush off to cubicle, pin the slin and then eat x amounts of carbs which is what I would have to do with fast). I work in a large office and also work out in corporate gym.
> 
> Easier for me to use slow, bang in 60iu before brekkie and 30iu before dinner. Done. With the amount of carbs I will be eating, no worries about hypo. As Jim stated, fat gain should be minimal due to T3, GH etc etc.


wouldn't have thought a small shot pre each meal would be that much of an issue other then the actual jabbing every few hr's.

It shouldn't be eating x amount of carbs for the slin rather taking x amount of slin for the carbs in each meal.

Meals would stay as they are plus a jab. just keep a carby drink close by like oj or coke and if you feel off smash it in.

That's what Id do if I wasn't natty any way...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Well, I think you would have to be 100% retarded to go hypo on slin. The only reason I use slow and not fast is that it is easier for me to manage (I don't have to rush off to cubicle, pin the slin and then eat x amounts of carbs which is what I would have to do with fast). I work in a large office and also work out in corporate gym.
> 
> Easier for me to use slow, bang in 60iu before brekkie and 30iu before dinner. Done. With the amount of carbs I will be eating, no worries about hypo. As Jim stated, fat gain should be minimal due to T3, GH etc etc.


Not saying you are a 'tard mate,just telling my preference and why


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Not saying you are a 'tard mate,just telling my preference and why


Of course, and thanks for thoughts. Wasn't aimed at you anyhow Bigman, just a general observation.

BTW, I do know somebody who went hypo off slin and he is a tard


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Of course, and thanks for thoughts. Wasn't aimed at you anyhow Bigman, just a general observation.
> 
> BTW, I do know somebody who went hypo off slin and he is a tard


I am very sensitive at mo,even ladylike,not even on TRT until bloods sort,so please just loooove me,,,sob,,sob...i recon my test would measure 2mmol if at all!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am very sensitive at mo,even ladylike,not even on TRT until bloods sort,so please just loooove me,,,sob,,sob...i recon my test would measure 2mmol if at all!!!!


Haahaa, we all love you Bigman!!

:wub:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, we all love you Bigman!!
> 
> :wub:


AAAAw now i choaked up!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One of the main reasons for doing a SHIC is to minimize health risks by smashing the gear in and stopping before real damage can be done to the body and organs.

Here is an interesting thread from another forum I frequent:-

http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/anabolic-steroids-prohormones-23/length-time-rather-than-dose-could-deciding-factor-adverse-effects-15054/


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How much of the size/strength gains would one expect to keep following a SHIC?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mate i have totaly agreed about blast and cruise since i learnt about it(fairly recent)trend when i returned to training,it is just a way of saying' low use part of my course' to me,it is still on gear ,end off!

I also do not understand why people spout off about TrT being 300mg per week etc,endo's prescribe 250mg every 3 weeks in most cases unless you are on Testogel 50mg daily,but that is by dermal application so fook all gets in realy.

I personaly agree with Boresons theory and follow very similar (but far lower doses)protocol,unfortunatly this has not been posibible for a while grrrr

I realy hope you get the gains you deserve with this,it may convince guys to use off time and not bloody cruise.

One point ==a bunch of my strongman buddies ,back in the day used to load up on massive amount gear for a month then stop dead,hitting hcg heavily for a week after just before comps,sighting massive strength increases during the following 2 weeks,i wonder if you too will experience this at some point after you complete your course,a massive rebound!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The more I think about this HG, the more I think that it's not ok..

I can see that you've generated alot of interest with your SHIC protocol with loads of people already subbing on. I can't help feeling that some people are following with the kind of morbid interest which they may have to watch some daredevil motorcycle stunt driver who attempts to jump over 30 double deckers, i.e. they watch with a mixture of fascination to either see something incredible or else something gargantuously disastrous.

I know you've done your research and you feel that you'll be accurately monitoring your health with blood tests etc. but I cannot believe that it's safe to pump in that sheer amount of powerful hormones into your body without some sort of payback, blood tests or not.

You've obviously got a well-paid job, 2 lovely kids and are already a big strong fecker. Why mess with that?

For the record, I'm absolutely not anti-AAS! But I do think that there's a difference between responsible use for athletic enhancement and sheer abuse..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> How much of the size/strength gains would one expect to keep following a SHIC?


Don't know, I suppose we will have to wait and see.

I'll cruise afterwards for a good period.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mate i have totaly agreed about blast and cruise since i learnt about it(fairly recent)trend when i returned to training,it is just a way of saying' low use part of my course' to me,it is still on gear ,end off!
> 
> I also do not understand why people spout off about TrT being 300mg per week etc,endo's prescribe 250mg every 3 weeks in most cases unless you are on Testogel 50mg daily,but that is by dermal application so fook all gets in realy.
> 
> ...


B&C is fairly recent but I do agree in principle with it, why smash a load of horrible cancer/female drugs in when you can drop to a cruise?

Massive strength increases sound great, bring it on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> The more I think about this HG, the more I think that it's not ok..
> 
> I can see that you've generated alot of interest with your SHIC protocol with loads of people already subbing on. I can't help feeling that some people are following with the kind of morbid interest which they may have to watch some daredevil motorcycle stunt driver who attempts to jump over 30 double deckers, i.e. they watch with a mixture of fascination to either see something incredible or else something gargantuously disastrous.
> 
> ...


I understand but the reason for the SHIC is precisely that - to minimize risk. Instead of 2g Test, 1g Tren and 1g Mast for 12 weeks (total of 24g Test, 12g Tren and 12g Mast = 48g gear), I am using 36g total oils in my cycle. Also the idea is that the body won't fight for homeostasis as much, minimizing risks.

The thread I have posed above re-iterates that too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What do you think is going to happen?
> 
> Users are now cycling 15-20 weeks plus. What don't you think will happen to them, but will someone who runs a SHIC?


Well I sincerely hope that everything works out ok.

But when I read a total of 300mg per day of orals between dbol, oxys, var (if I remember right) then I can't help thinking that it's sh.1tloads. Fair enough that perhaps hepatic toxicity of orals has been exagerated and overstated, but that's not to say that it's non-existent. It is real and documented, and in previously healthy people. The East Germans clearly documented the hepatotoxicity from tbol in their athletes who were using far less. I can dig out the link if anybody is interested.

Add in all of the injectables - I haven't even added up the totals, but the total is monstrous.

I don't really know what difference is between a similar total over 15-20 weeks or else a SHIC over 6 weeks. I have no idea and I bet that nobody really knows. The question is really who wants to be the guinea pig to find out.

All I have is an opinion, and as Clint Eastwood once famously said "opinions are like ar£eholes - everybody's got one". My view is that modest cycles over modest lengths of time are probably ok. More than that over long-term I reckon could be asking for trouble.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'm surprised that you liked my comments mate!

I was half expecting an on-line lynching. :lol:

Anyway, everything I wrote was in good faith, so I'm glad you didn't take it the wrong way.

I'll be following everything and I really do wish you best of luck with it all.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'm surprised that you liked my comments mate!
> 
> I was half expecting an on-line lynching. :lol:
> 
> ...


I nearly did it for him pmsl

Funny thing is i like the other extreme,my way is 3 weeks on ,2 or 3 weeks off,no need for the nasty female hormones either,the idea being you try for 3 weeks off but if you start feeling like a bitch(me now pmsl)you bang in propionate at the beginning of week 3 instead of end of it,you can also use Hcg in between cycles if wanted.Also clen would be used on the 2 weeks off,these days peps too/or.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Nobody has to be a guinea pig, as SHIC's are common. I've run one myself. The only thing that became an issue was BP, so I dropped certain meds.
> 
> Some people would consider his SHIC small in the grand scheme of things. Super high doses are run all the time. He's just in the small bracket that is honest with his doses.
> 
> He's also a very experienced users, so knows how his body reacts to AAS use. I wouldn't recommend this to a new user.


Completely agree, higher dosages are very common in the real world. I know more people using over a gram of test a week than I do not. This is not my circle of friends these are people I talk to in the gym.

HG is doing thing incredibly safely he knows his body and has precautions in place. Lots of people just get a vial stick it in and get more when than runs out as opposed to planning.

I think his dosages are fat from excessive I know my mind when left to truly play comes up with much more absurd doses.

HG is just like JW007 was and is very honest with his ped usage and this Shic is getting the same response his did tbh


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@weeman, Ginge, get in here and have a look at my SHIC. Any feedback? And no, not "Up the dose"


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @weeman, Ginge, get in here and have a look at my SHIC. Any feedback? And no, not "Up the dose"


He'll probably say stop fannying around and get pinning! lol


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

you are certainly a beast of a man....that appetite is insane and i seen other posts you are strong as Feck!

but tbh no one truly knows the holy grail of dosages...length etc... we are all very different and we are all constantly learning

i can can take 50mg dbol and feel amazing but can only handle 200mg of tren e whereas some ppl are complete opposite, i can be amazing suprressed on this and other wont be - we are all different and have diff boundaries

good luck, you have thought this out very well so interested to see what the end conclusion is.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @weeman, Ginge, get in here and have a look at my SHIC. Any feedback? And no, not "Up the dose"


This is more then Bri ever ran... in sure of it... lol

you can't up the dose of this bastard with out opening your own ugl and maybe growing another ass cheek or some thing to take the oil lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn it I want to see the before and after photos already lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> This is more then Bri ever ran... in sure of it... lol
> 
> you can't up the dose of this bastard with out opening your own ugl and maybe growing another ass cheek or some thing to take the oil lol


Haahaa, I think Bri run 6g Test for a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Damn it I want to see the before and after photos already lol


I'll defo get pic up on starting day mate. Periodic pics then.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Huntingground said:


> I'll defo get pic up on starting day mate. Periodic pics then.


***...thats a cruise for me


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Some cycle there chief .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Roll on april 1st


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ian73 said:


> Some cycle there chief .


Should be fun mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Roll on april 1st


Brought it forward to Saturday 30th March.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be having a carb-based meal tomorrow so will weigh food and post up macros etc. I'll then update first post which will be complete for diet.

Should be over 8k cals. Let's see if I can eat it from the first day or have to build up to it.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Havebu started this??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye has this gone ahead?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Personal troubles put this on hold I believe....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This will start on May 25th. I have had a few issues so had to put on hold.

Currently 120 KG. No priming, straight into it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still on track for 25th May. Just ordered some Rip Blend, Mtren DS and Hyge GH.

Plan is to hit the numbers above avi pre-SHIC and increase them by as much as possible during SHIC time.

Starting pics, weekly pics and also daily updates will be provided.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All gear and ancillaries present and correct (I may have to drop the slin to 60iu a day, we'll see).

I am awaiting my 10ml barrels for the quad injections 

Lifts at moment (no PEDS/GH/Slin for 2 weeks now, cleaning out in readiness):-

SQ : 230KG (got it yesterday and equalled PB)

BP : Will get 150KG today.

DL : Will get 260KG strapless tomorrow.

I may bring the SHIC forward as all is going so well (poss 11th or 18th).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

10ml barrels!! :scared:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hurry up penas keeping us in suspense


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 10ml barrels!! :scared:


He should just use a icing gun imo pmsl


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

biglbs said:


> He should just use a icing gun imo pmsl
> View attachment 120414


Just sharpen up a scaffold pole and pour it all in the end! Fvck me can't wait to see the results of this one!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha you crazy fcuker mate ! With all that oil in you when you walk your gonna look like a lava lamp :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Cant wait for this.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Cant wait for this.


Same here mate! Really can't wait to see the results!! Gonna be a crazy cycle!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Same here mate! Really can't wait to see the results!! Gonna be a crazy cycle!


The amount of food he is going to end up having to eat is going to be awful to get down, worst bit of bulking for me.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey bud.

Best of luck.with this


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers Boys, some funny sh1t above.

Anyhow, I am committing to starting on Saturday 18th as long as the barrels etc turn up. I ordered them yesterday from Medisave (usually 2-3 days) so plenty of time to arrive.

I may have to revisit the Slin dosage depending on how much I have left, may have to drop down to 60iu, will do a stock check at the weekend if I have time.

Getting excited!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Everyones excited mate haha


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

*BRING IT*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have only got enough for 50iu Slin a day. That will have to do. I'll update the OP.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fcuking jesus christ! only read the first post, wow thats some dosages. Gonna read the rest of the journal but half expect you to be green, 12 foot tall and ripping out your clothes.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm interested on how you get on with the lantis. Sounds am easy way to get fat and **** up your natural insulin release and make you insulin dependant, are you goin to monitor your fasted blood sugar, and just run it on weekdays and have low carb days on weekends? Metformin used?

Good luck, defo gonna keep reading this thread


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

God help the muppet you get on your next oracle SR at graft, hel be getin some SHIC rage haha


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Also wat does SHIC mean?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

jayDP said:


> Also wat does SHIC mean?


Short high intensity cycle


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Somebody has kindly donated 2 Lantus to my stack so I can do 60iu pd.

Also I bought 200iu of Hyges as the Kigs are sh1te. I'll mix the Kigs and Hyges I suppose.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jayDP said:


> I'm interested on how you get on with the lantis. Sounds am easy way to get fat and **** up your natural insulin release and make you insulin dependant, are you goin to monitor your fasted blood sugar, and just run it on weekdays and have low carb days on weekends? Metformin used?
> 
> Good luck, defo gonna keep reading this thread


Hello mate, not worried about fat gain with 100mcg T3 and large dosages of HGH on training days. I have DNP/Clen anyhow 

SHIC is only for 6 weeks so no long term damage will be done. I have loads of metformin but only use this to get me back into keto after carb up.

Diet will be 7 days a week as listed. Orals are weekdays only.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> God help the muppet you get on your next oracle SR at graft, hel be getin some SHIC rage haha


Haahaa, I'll be running down to Oracle HQ at Reading to get him in a headlock


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Subbed, please dont disappear


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Subbed, please dont disappear


It's ok, he won't do an aus


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Subbed, please dont disappear


You won't get rid of me that easily!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

sckeane said:


> It's ok, he won't do an aus


Haahaa, Aus was sound but strange how he disappeared all of a sudden.

I'll be here for years yet, health permitting!! So many goals, so little time.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u taking anything to keep BP under control. mind would make my head pop at just 10% of those doses lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> u taking anything to keep BP under control. mind would make my head pop at just 10% of those doses lol


Well, I have a decent BP monitor (Omron 6) so will keep check at all times.

I have Celery Seed Extract, this has worked wonders for me before so will take these if necessary (3*500mg per day). Zipvit used to sell them but no more.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pins and barrels have arrived. All systems go. Was tempted to start today but need to get my game head on. Next Saturday it is


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lantus has arrived, thanks, you know who you are


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Pins and barrels have arrived. All systems go. Was tempted to start today but need to get my game head on. Next Saturday it is


Once you have everything in the house and ready to go temptation is a killer isnt it.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I'd hate to think how much all that gear would cost, you must have had to mortgage your house for all that lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

cas said:


> I'd hate to think how much all that gear would cost, you must have had to mortgage your house for all that lol


Probably got a tasty discount if he bought in bulk!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Probably got a tasty discount if he bought in bulk!


He'd fking best of at that amount lol


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol, just waiting for someone to see your gear pic and ask "I thought pro chem had gone?" Lol

My training partner is also running a similar amount of gear but over a longer period.

Subbed and good luck mate,looking forward to this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> I'd hate to think how much all that gear would cost, you must have had to mortgage your house for all that lol


Dunno mate, I like buying, collecting gear. Probably my biggest hobby now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> Lol, just waiting for someone to see your gear pic and ask "I thought pro chem had gone?" Lol
> 
> My training partner is also running a similar amount of gear but over a longer period.
> 
> Subbed and good luck mate,looking forward to this.


Great to hear somebody else is doing this sort of sh1t after I got some pelters for doing this. I don't give a fck, don't get me wrong!!

How long is he running it for? How big is he etc?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Great to hear somebody else is doing this sort of sh1t after I got some pelters for doing this. I don't give a fck, don't get me wrong!!
> 
> How long is he running it for? How big is he etc?


hes about 18.5 stone at the min

he says its a six month course, took him all his dinner hour to work out his slin dosages as he tapers up to his max dose plus uses fast and slow slin

he also runs his gear at high doses switching esters periodically, plus this time hes using peptides ( as well as growth and test suspension and other stuff i forget)

hes spent a few grand on the gear (theres a lot)

hes been training about 25 yrs and has used a lot of aas...very big and very strong.

ill see if i can get a copy of his cycle when hes composed it.

said he`ll be happy to get to 19 stone and stay there!..seems a lot for half a stone..but hey


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

fastcar_uk said:


> hes about 18.5 stone at the min
> 
> he says its a six month course, took him all his dinner hour to work out his slin dosages as he tapers up to his max dose plus uses fast and slow slin
> 
> ...


6 months..holy fuvk lol

The idea of these doses is to get in and out before sides become too much


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

fastcar_uk said:


> hes about 18.5 stone at the min
> 
> he says its a six month course, took him all his dinner hour to work out his slin dosages as he tapers up to his max dose plus uses fast and slow slin
> 
> ...


6 months on this sort of dosages, fck me !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CJ said:


> 6 months..holy fuvk lol
> 
> The idea of these doses is to get in and out before sides become too much


Hey shortass,

This is my thread and you can't beat me to the punch


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Huntingground said:


> Hey shortass,
> 
> This is my thread and you can't beat me to the punch


Too late mofo


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I'm looking forward to following this. Good luck.


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Huntingground's 6 Week SHIC*
> 
> Time for the SHIC planning. All may change.
> 
> ...


This looks like one mad cycle, I'm really interested in the results your going to achieve! Good luck!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> I'm looking forward to following this. Good luck.


Cheers mate, should be fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MA1984 said:


> This looks like one mad cycle, I'm really interested in the results your going to achieve! Good luck!


Looking forward to it and tempted to start now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Looking forward to it and tempted to start now


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

This thread is gonna have as many people in it as general :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> This thread is gonna have as many people in it as general :laugh:


Well if he goes Raul Moat its as good as being mates with a celebrity. Claim to fame and all that. :thumb:

@Huntingground, I think you're about one step away from an intravenous drip, looking forward to seeing what happens in this!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Well if he goes Raul Moat its as good as being mates with a celebrity. Claim to fame and all that. :thumb:
> 
> @Huntingground, I think you're about one step away from an intravenous drip, looking forward to seeing what happens in this!


Haha yeah we'll all be on bbc news saying how shocked we are that he went mental, strangled 10 men to death then had a heart attack hahaha


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> 6 months on this sort of dosages, fck me !!!


he came to the gym a while ago saying he had been looking into getting a jet injector... the gun thing they use in movies...and for big animals:eek:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm in - good luck with it HG.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be taking a back seat, subbed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After discussion with certain people, I have decided that the test is too low and the GH is too low. Also I have doubled the slin too.

•3g PC Test En pw (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•1.5g PC Tren En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•1.5g PC Mast En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•120iu slow slin pd (subq - belly)

•20iu HGH (Kigs/Hyges) pd (subq - belly)

Starting Saturday, told the missus to get ready


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

told the mrs to get ready

lol

god help her haha


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Is it an old batch PC mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Is it an old batch PC mate?


I buy in bulk. One batch is expiry date 2013 and other is 2015.

I love PC mate, great lab. Will try Rohm, Burr next I suppose.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> After discussion with certain people, I have decided that the test is too low and the GH is too low. Also I have doubled the slin too.
> 
> •3g PC Test En pw (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)
> 
> ...


add in 200mg dbol ed and that looks ok .

i personally would jab gh IM too .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> add in 200mg dbol ed and that looks ok .
> 
> i personally would jab gh IM too .


Here is full stack mate:-

PEDS

•10ml BSI OneRip pw for the first two weeks (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•3g PC Test En pw (10ml a week, 2*5ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•1.5g PC Tren En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•1.5g PC Mast En pw (7.5ml a week, 2*3.75ml shots Sat and Tue - Quads)

•100mg PC Dbol pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

•100mg PC Oxy pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

•100mg PC Var pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

•100mg Zaralone Proviron pd (weekdays only, may run for 4 weeks only, 50mg at 05:00 and 50mg at 17:00)

•120iu Lantus pd (subq - belly)

•20iu HGH (Kigs/Hyges) pd (subq - belly)

•HCG - 1000iu pw (subq - belly)

•Aromasin/Adex - 1 tab a day dependent on feel.

•2.5ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 2 * PW (delts)

•2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 1 * PW (delts)

•100mcg T3 pd


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Good luck mate!

I'd forget to take all that stuff!

Hope it goes well for you, will be watching


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Here is full stack mate:-
> 
> PEDS
> 
> ...


looks decent , reckon the oxy will give you nose bleeds after 5-7 days though .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> looks decent , reckon the oxy will give you nose bleeds after 5-7 days though .


I would be amazed if I got nose bleeds. I don't even get them when ****ted on nose.

Lets see.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I would be amazed if I got nose bleeds. I don't even get them when ****ted on nose.
> 
> Lets see.


in that case add more oxy var and dbol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Still damn excited for this!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No wonder people thought prochem had closed. You must have bought the lot, Christ! :surrender:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Here is full stack mate:-
> 
> PEDS
> 
> ...


Jesus fcuking wept! Subbbbbed.

So that's what 150k a year gets you!

Yeah baby, wish I'd gone to Hull uni now lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the growth alone would bankrupt me haha

jealous mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Jesus fcuking wept! Subbbbbed.
> 
> So that's what 150k a year gets you!
> 
> Yeah baby, wish I'd gone to Hull uni now lol.


Haha I'm in the baby steps of his career path. Perhaps itl be my SHIC in 5 years ha ha, providing HG doesn't die ! LOL


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha I'm in the baby steps of his career path. Perhaps itl be my SHIC in 5 years ha ha, providing HG doesn't die ! LOL


If he dies there will still be enough gear left over to power team GB to first in the Olympic medal table in 2016 :lol:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

SUBBED!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just did a quick count of stuff in the fridge.

400 iu Hyges and 120 iu Kigs. I'll buy another Hyge and do 17iu a day or thereabout.

15 Levemir (4500iu) and 2 Lantus (600iu) - this equates to 120iu of slin a day for 42 days 

Perfecto.

I have been stepping up the eating on my other thread in readiness for this. Current weight is 121KG and I took starting pic today and I'll upload on Saturday (no training partner until next Thursday).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FFS, you told me you was all natural!!??


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm curious as to what your first ever cycle was on test? How quickly did things escalate to this point? I'm only 2 cycles and a crazy ass cycle like this appeals to me more and more each day

Will you be logging your strength gains?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> FFS, you told me you was all natural!!??


Haahaa, you loon!! Let's get it on!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm curious as to what your first ever cycle was on test? How quickly did things escalate to this point? I'm only 2 cycles and a crazy ass cycle like this appeals to me more and more each day
> 
> Will you be logging your strength gains?


Hello mate,

I'll be logging diet, workouts and sets/reps, gear usage, feel etc so everything I can really. Nothing is off limits so ask away.

This is part of my first cycle  Started three and a half years ago and haven't been off since, B&C, long periods of cruise but some largish blasts too (2g Test, 1g Tren, 1g Mast for 12 weeks etc). I am 39, have 2 kids, large resources so fck it, I wanna get strong.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you have goals? Or are you just going to see what happens? Reckon you'll be smashing 300kg+ deadlift? 

Best of luck by the way.. when I have 2 kids and you are about 60 you can advise me on the 'WilsonR6's SHIC' thread :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Do you have goals? Or are you just going to see what happens? Reckon you'll be smashing 300kg+ deadlift?
> 
> Best of luck by the way.. when I have 2 kids and you are about 60 you can advise me on the 'WilsonR6's SHIC' thread :lol:


DL 300, SQ 280, BP 180.

Haahaa, I will advise but be warned, my dosages will have trebled by then


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

So you plan on going for this look, right?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

all that pre wo gear.

you gotta do it, throw some hemo rage black ultra concentrate in there, 2 scoops of that and **** turns blue


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aye mate will you be using pre-workouts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Aye mate will you be using pre-workouts?


2.5ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 2 * PW (delts)

2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 2 * PW (delts)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I mean the stimulants haha

Ever tried them? They make it so easy for you to push beyond your boundaries


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I mean the stimulants haha
> 
> Ever tried them? They make it so easy for you to push beyond your boundaries


No mate, not into that stuff, I want to try Halo and Cheque Drops though


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, not into that stuff, I want to try Halo and Cheque Drops though


Might be worth looking in to getting a free sample and giving it a bash?

I'd bet it would make that 300kg deadlift come a lot easier


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, not into that stuff, I want to try Halo and Cheque Drops though


Wild cat do a pre wo mix with injectible oxy, dbol, test susp and cheque drops.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, not into that stuff, I want to try Halo and Cheque Drops though


promise you mate even them insane amounts of gear it still doesnt hit energy levels like a first time user to a strong stim like ultra concentrate, youl hit PB's mate i think you should buy a tub,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wild cat do a pre wo mix with injectible oxy, dbol, test susp and cheque drops.


Hey Ben, interesting, I'll take a look at that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> promise you mate even them insane amounts of gear it still doesnt hit energy levels like a first time user to a strong stim like ultra concentrate, youl hit PB's mate i think you should buy a tub,


Stims seems to hit me hard and I'd be wired for going back to the office mate. I am interested though. Ultra Concentrate - who makes it?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Stims seems to hit me hard and I'd be wired for going back to the office mate. I am interested though. Ultra Concentrate - who makes it?


i get supps from my gym but -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-FORMULA-NUTREX-HEMO-RAGE-ULTRA-CONCENTRATE-POTENT-PRE-WORKOUT-FORMULA-/330921777005?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&var=&hash=item4d0c79976d

If i train in the AM and have a scoop pre-wo i'm off like **** for the next few hours, get alot of work done lol. i dont crash from it. never know. give it a go.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> promise you mate even them insane amounts of gear it still doesnt hit energy levels like a first time user to a strong stim like ultra concentrate, youl hit PB's mate i think you should buy a tub,


I second this

No pain no gain! Pre-workouts give me savage anxiety but I put up with it lol


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> DL 300, SQ 280, BP 180.
> 
> Mate what was ur lifts and weight when u started three years ago?
> 
> U also work down the wharf right? Must be into banking....I used to work at barcap.....what gym u hittin down them sides?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wild cat do a pre wo mix with injectible oxy, dbol, test susp and cheque drops.


would quite like to try that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> 17st, unfit, not strong, booze and "partying" 3 or 4 times a week.
> 
> I work as an IT consultant for an Investment Bank in CW and train in the bank's corporate gym. Obviously, won't name the bank on here but I move banks quite regularly as I am a mercenary. Whoever pays the most, I'll be there


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha u.must be the henchest dude in banking.

Good luck will.keep an eye on this with Interest mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haha wicked mate your a mercenary :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your night out pal ! Wage war on the guiness lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thursday 16th May - weight and photo.

Weight : 122 KG.

Condition : Fat-ish with one ab showing 

Lifts:

Squat : 230KG

Deadlift : 250G

Bench : 152.5KG

OHP : ??

Photo



I must stress, I'm not interested in aesthetics so pic is for comparison purposes only. I am striving for bigger lifts. Videos will be uploaded of PBs.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thursday 16th May - weight and photo.
> 
> Weight : 122 KG.
> 
> ...


big fker! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good starting point mate, You're hardly fat just got a massively thick core from the big squats and deads.

How tall are you?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good starting point mate, You're hardly fat just got a massively thick core from the big squats and deads.
> 
> How tall are you?


Cheers mate, I am just over 6 foot, about 6 foot and half an inch (the half is important  ).


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, I am just over 6 foot, about 6 foot and half an inch (the half is important  ).


Haha no its not mate ! Us boys over 6" dont have to worry with halfs thats for the little uns :lol:

Your in good shape mate ! You dont look like you eat the amount of food you do hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha no its not mate ! Us boys over 6" dont have to worry with halfs thats for the little uns :lol:
> 
> Your in good shape mate ! You dont look like you eat the amount of food you do hahaha


Agreed! Thought he'd be a right chuffer pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I was expecting you to be huge, of going on professional bodybuilder type physique to warrant the doseages you are talking about!

In reality you aren't, and this isn't me having a go in any way. I think if you had been some huge monster, we'd have all kind of said, well those doseages seem crazy, but he looks crazy to boot. And not much change would be made throughout the course.

But now I'm even more interested in what this shic does to you physique wise!!!

Again I aren't saying you have a sh1t physique, it's FAR better than mine, but there is obvious room for improvement, and it will be interesting to see how far all that food, gear and heavy training goes in improving it!!

Ohh and START ALREADY!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> I was expecting you to be huge, of going on professional bodybuilder type physique to warrant the doseages you are talking about!
> 
> In reality you aren't, and this isn't me having a go in any way. I think if you had been some huge monster, we'd have all kind of said, well those doseages seem crazy, but he looks crazy to boot. And not much change would be made throughout the course.
> 
> ...


No mention of BB'ing in this thread please - I train for strength 

I have only been training just over 3 years, BB'ers take 15 years to achieve that pro physique (not that I want to look like one anyhow).

I am 122KG - how big do you think BB'ers are?

This is my first SHIC and first time eating this much too.

Anyhow, glad you are looking forward to it as I am. Let's hope I achieve the results I m aiming for which are strength-based.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

your core is brilliant mate. really is, looks like a beginnings of a poundstone physqiue to me..


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> I was expecting you to be huge, of going on professional bodybuilder type physique to warrant the doseages you are talking about!
> 
> In reality you aren't, and this isn't me having a go in any way. I think if you had been some huge monster, we'd have all kind of said, well those doseages seem crazy, but he looks crazy to boot. And not much change would be made throughout the course.
> 
> ...


mate he is huge in that picture.. ****ing massive.... He is 122kg with clearly visible abs....so what 11-12% bf?

i couldnt name a single person i know with those stats


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> your core is brilliant mate. really is, looks like a beginnings of a poundstone physqiue to me..


Cheers mate, Poundstone is my hero


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> mate he is huge in that picture.. ****ing massive.... He is 122kg with clearly visible abs....so what 11-12% bf?
> 
> i couldnt name a single person i know with those stats


Thanks Mark but I can only dream about 11-12%


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *I must stress, I'm not interested in aesthetics so pic is for comparison purposes only. I am striving for bigger lifts.* Videos will be uploaded of PBs.





onthebuild said:


> I was expecting you to be huge, of going on professional bodybuilder type physique to warrant the doseages you are talking about!
> 
> In reality you aren't, and this isn't me having a go in any way. I think if you had been some huge monster, we'd have all kind of said, well those doseages seem crazy, but he looks crazy to boot. And not much change would be made throughout the course.
> 
> ...


Keep up FFS :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Been keeping an eye on this waiting for the start date.

Good luck, I hope it works for u m8!! U have achieved a lot in a short amount of time.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No mention of BB'ing in this thread please - I train for strength
> 
> I have only been training just over 3 years, BB'ers take 15 years to achieve that pro physique (not that I want to look like one anyhow).
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't mean to insult you in any way, you do look immense mate, its just with those numbers flying around and that amount of gear/food, you get an image in your head about what your expecting. I mean wasn't coleman famously 150kg off season and 135 ripped and onstage? (ill stop polluting your thread with BB'ing now  ) I seriously think after this course you will look mind blowing, I realise you are all about strength but with that amount of peds, it will be hard not to gain serious amounts of muscle and drop bf even lower.

Something like this...





marknorthumbria said:


> mate he is huge in that picture.. ****ing massive.... He is 122kg with clearly visible abs....so what 11-12% bf?
> 
> i couldnt name a single person i know with those stats


As I said he is undoubtedly big, but taking 10 or so grams of gear a week, plus insulin, plus hgh, plus all the orals, I was expecting a monster, veins popping everywhere, ripped to shreds and just downright freaky.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I didn't mean to insult you in any way, you do look immense mate, its just with those numbers flying around and that amount of gear/food, you get an image in your head about what your expecting. I mean wasn't coleman famously 150kg off season and 135 ripped and onstage? (ill stop polluting your thread with BB'ing now  ) I seriously think after this course you will look mind blowing, I realise you are all about strength but with that amount of peds, it will be hard not to gain serious amounts of muscle and drop bf even lower.
> 
> Something like this...
> 
> ...


I haven't started yet ??. Who knows I may look like Poundstone when I have finished.

Dorian was 280lbs in off season, I am about 270lbs now. Of course, I'm not comparing myself to that legend!!

As stated, this is my first SHIC and first time attempting this diet so I am stepping into unknown territory for me.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I didn't mean to insult you in any way, you do look immense mate, its just with those numbers flying around and that amount of gear/food, you get an image in your head about what your expecting. I mean wasn't coleman famously 150kg off season and 135 ripped and onstage? (ill stop polluting your thread with BB'ing now  ) I seriously think after this course you will look mind blowing, I realise you are all about strength but with that amount of peds, it will be hard not to gain serious amounts of muscle and drop bf even lower.
> 
> Something like this...
> 
> ...


Wouldnt mind looking like that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought i was in the wrong thread as Onthebuild mentioned BB,oh fook i thought,then saw Hunters reply=balance restored,btw the pic shows a great base imo,very similar to pondstones type of structure,just a few hard courses away!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BTW, @onthebuild, no hard feelings, I understand what you meant but I haven't taken anywhere near this level of gear before and have only been training just over 3 years so no chance I would be Coleman-size.

Let's see how much LBM I can put on during this SHIC.

As much as I possibly can!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, @onthebuild, no hard feelings, I understand what you meant but I haven't taken anywhere near this level of gear before and have only been training just over 3 years so no chance I would be Coleman-size.
> 
> Let's see how much LBM I can put on during this SHIC.
> 
> As much as I possibly can!!


No offence taken mate, I understand you have different goals and haven't been training all that long in comparison to others. Which is why I think this mega high dosage shic will completely change the way you look, whether you see that as secondary to strength or not.

When are you starting?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> No offence taken mate, I understand you have different goals and haven't been training all that long in comparison to others. Which is why I think this mega high dosage shic will completely change the way you look, whether you see that as secondary to strength or not.
> 
> When are you starting?


Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome 

Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome
> 
> Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.


fudge you for real? i know two guys who have done 5ml shots in quads one of them couldnt walk right for 4-5 days then did the shoulders same thign with his arm haha you mad Fecker


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome
> 
> Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.


Jesus christ that's going to take some jabbing. Good luck fella


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome
> 
> Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.




^ this!!

How long is this going to last?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Barman said:


> fudge you for real? i know two guys who have done 5ml shots in quads one of them couldnt walk right for 4-5 days then did the shoulders same thign with his arm haha you mad Fecker


Haahaa, I have large quads!!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome
> 
> Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.


Would you bloody start the cycle already! Lol

I'm really eager to see how you get on, good or bad...im happy your going to share this with us from a research point of view, shic vs cycle vs b&c


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus christ that's going to take some jabbing. Good luck fella


Cheers mate, will be fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 121516
> 
> 
> ^ this!!
> ...


6 weeks mate, all info in opening post.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Would you bloody start the cycle already! Lol
> 
> I'm really eager to see how you get on, good or bad...im happy your going to share this with us from a research point of view, shic vs cycle vs b&c


Of course mate, all will be logged!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You should video your jabs tomorrow mate haha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hope it has the effects you state, would be awesome
> 
> Starting tomorrow, 18.5ML oils  , 2 shots in quads, 10ml barrels.


Let us know how it feels after the jab mate lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Let us know how it feels after the jab mate lol


Its gonna feel like ive been kicking him in the thigh for 10mins mate :lol:

Be walking like a mummy on sunday lol


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's midnight mate get jabbing


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You are gonna be injecting more oil in your first day than I did in my first cycle


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Barman said:


> fudge you for real? i know two guys who have done 5ml shots in quads one of them couldnt walk right for 4-5 days then did the shoulders same thign with his arm haha you mad Fecker


My quads can take 5ml no probs and he's bigger than me!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You dead yet?

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Holy SH*T, best of luck with this. Hope you only have to shoot once a week......
> 
> Are you going to do bi-weekly progress pics by any chance, be interesting to see what a diff 6 weeks can make?


Hey,

I'll do weekly progress pics and will log as much as I can. Excited but slightly wary too.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Expect some strength and mass anytime soon.
> 
> I'm sure I've read you've used Tren and deca on cycle before. I'm contemplating it for a blast in a few weeks. How was it?


How did u feel on your shic? Could u function day to day??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jabbed one high on right quad - no issues, took a while to get in.

Diet and orals start Monday (I'll still be eating sh1tloads today). Left quad jab in morning.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> Expect some strength and mass anytime soon.
> 
> I'm sure I've read you've used Tren and deca on cycle before. I'm contemplating it for a blast in a few weeks. How was it?


Hello mate, thanks. Tren and Deca was awesome, I made sure I had enough test in there too, no libido issues (felt mega horny) and cruised afterwards so all good. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Yes mate, except for appetite was destroyed with so many orals. Had to force feed. Puked once from forcing Salmon down. Was worth it though
> 
> Will use water based shots over heavy orals next time I do one.


Mental!! Back pumps an issue?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha mate them syringes look like there out of a comedy sketch lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 121569
> 
> 
> Jabbed one high on right quad - no issues, took a while to get in.
> ...


Epic, let the growing begin!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 121569
> 
> 
> Jabbed one high on right quad - no issues, took a while to get in.
> ...


Fvck sake mr @Huntingground

Your a tank already, you'll be full on battleship mode after this, or your balls will shrivel and drop off in the bath

Either way we want plenty of pics and updates!

And what have you had to eat so far am betting a lot!

Good luck


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, thanks. Tren and Deca was awesome, I made sure I had enough test in there too, no libido issues (felt mega horny) and cruised afterwards so all good. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


nice mate  just wondering what ratio of tren to deca did you use 1-1 2-1 so on. thanks also what does the trem CHIC mean? never head of it. good luck hope it goes great will be watchingthis alot


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck sake mr @Huntingground
> 
> Your a tank already, you'll be full on battleship mode after this, or your balls will shrivel and drop off in the bath
> 
> ...


No worries, pics etc will be provided weekly.

Also, I have eaten a fridgeful of food already today, looking pregnant 

Cheers!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Barman said:


> nice mate  just wondering what ratio of tren to deca did you use 1-1 2-1 so on. thanks also what does the trem CHIC mean? never head of it. good luck hope it goes great will be watchingthis alot


THanks mate, was a while ago but it was 2-1-1-1 Test/Tren/Desc/Mast IIRC.

SHIC = Short High Intensity Cycle. Smash it in as hard as poss and get out before any sides/damage arise.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im getting rather excited for the next few days and weeks in here

let the madness commence


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry if I have missed it but what are ur plans for when the gear tapers off? High cruise or what??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to this alot, will be nice to see a journal with high dosages that doesnt turn out to be a load of lies in the end.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Jesus man, thats some cycle, when i bought my paul borreson stack book when i thought he was a crazy ****er back then.

Your a crazy ****er man lol

I know you like your alcohol mate iv not read the whole thread but are you knocking it on the head while you do the SHIC?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry if I have missed it but what are ur plans for when the gear tapers off? High cruise or what??


Going to cruise for a decent time, maybe 6 months I think dependent on feel and also blood test.

Usual cruise is 300mg pw but may drop that too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Looking forward to this alot, will be nice to see a journal with high dosages that doesnt turn out to be a load of lies in the end.


Cheers mate, I'll be honest even if it doesn't suit!! Sure, all will be fine though and should be a good laugh along the way.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Jesus man, thats some cycle, when i bought my paul borreson stack book when i thought he was a crazy ****er back then.
> 
> Your a crazy ****er man lol
> 
> I know you like your alcohol mate iv not read the whole thread but are you knocking it on the head while you do the SHIC?


Haahaa, not sure about that mate, maybe a little bit of lunacy!!!

No alcohol for the full 6 weeks.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> No back pumps, don't really get them.


Jealous, 40mg dbol and I get them so bad and walking up hill kills my calves.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, not sure about that mate, maybe a little bit of lunacy!!!
> 
> No alcohol for the full 6 weeks.


I bet just cutting out drinking will help you loads, I can feel a big difference when I cut it out for a few weeks. But I get terrible hangovers so maybe booze effects me worse than some people.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

60iu slow slin was pinned before dinner (14" pizza from Asda where you put your own toppings on, extra tin of tuna, olives and piles of cheese added when I got home). Just demolished it.

16iu GH will be pinned before bed. GH will be a Hyge/Kig mix until I run out of Kigs (I'll be happy about this). Running low on bac water, what is the highest GH dosage that 1ml of bac water can take? I was aiming for 48iu = 3 shots, 1/3ml each?? Thoughts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I bet just cutting out drinking will help you loads, I can feel a big difference when I cut it out for a few weeks. But I get terrible hangovers so maybe booze effects me worse than some people.


Yes, defo affects training so like to have long periods off because when I do drink, I drink loads.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, not sure about that mate, maybe a little bit of lunacy!!!
> 
> No alcohol for the full 6 weeks.


Good on the alcohol mate, i think your water retention will be very high throughout and was worried that the dehydration from the alcohol could do some real damage.

Good luck with it, will be popping in to watch the results as they come in.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 60iu slow slin was pinned before dinner (14" pizza from Asda where you put your own toppings on, extra tin of tuna, olives and piles of cheese added when I got home). Just demolished it.
> 
> 16iu GH will be pinned before bed. GH will be a Hyge/Kig mix until I run out of Kigs (I'll be happy about this). Running low on bac water, what is the highest GH dosage that 1ml of bac water can take? I was aiming for 48iu = 3 shots, 1/3ml each?? Thoughts?


Do you mean 1.3 ml per 16 iu? if so you'l be fine with that mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Only had them once when I decided to race my cousin in a running challenge. Test and deca maybe. Mostly up hill, and had to stop 5-6 times to stretch my lower back out. In agony I was. Still beat him


Only time I get them is when I am dehydrated.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Do you mean 1.3 ml per 16 iu? if so you'l be fine with that mate


No mate, 1 ml of bac water - how much GH can you dissolve/mix in it? 6 * 8iu vials? That is what I want to aim for so 1ml will make 3 * 16iu shots


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> No mate, 1 ml of bac water - how much GH can you dissolve/mix in it? 6 * 8iu vials? That is what I want to aim for so 1ml will make 3 * 16iu shots


You could try it but I dont think it will be enough, what does that work out at, about 0.2 ml per vial? There would be some wastage, it may not disolve properly


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> You could try it but I dont think it will be enough, what does that work out at, about 0.2 ml per vial? There would be some wastage, it may not disolve properly


Thought so, need to know the "sweet spot".


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thought so, need to know the "sweet spot".


Grab some more mate, i use 0.1 ml to 1 iu ratio myself, don't waste it.. barr the water retention off it, it will help you out on this SHIC if it's good stuff.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> THanks mate, was a while ago but it was 2-1-1-1 Test/Tren/Desc/Mast IIRC.
> 
> SHIC = Short High Intensity Cycle. Smash it in as hard as poss and get out before any sides/damage arise.


Thanks for the info mate big help gota ix it up now and then  lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Irish Beast.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Bloody hell you'll be Derek Poundstone for sure by the end of this :lol:

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bloody hell you'll be Derek Poundstone for sure by the end of this :lol:
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


Haahaa, nice one, hope so


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> No back pumps, don't really get them.


I think that's what would ruin me if I were to try this, shin pumps have never come my way but my back has given me loads of jip lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Forgot to take GH last night.

Will jab 60iu slin and the other oils this morning before going out on bike ride with kids. More slin and GH later.

Gear is straight into system as morning wood for the first time for a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Blood Pressure Readings:-

136/87, 79

137/86, 76

137/82, 77

Average is 137/85, 77.

Little surprised the diastolic and systolic are so high, about 4 weeks ago, it was 120/70. Anyhow, the figures above are the baseline figures for this SHIC. BP is a major concern and will be monitored weekly or more if necessary.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

2nd jab high up on left quad, no issues, took a long time to get in. Right quad is fine.

60iu slin, HCG, 2 Aromasin and 3 Celery Seed Extract this morning. Want to see the effect the Aromasin and Celery Seed EXtract have on the BP.

Food is going in well, 8 large eggs scrambled in lots of EVOO, 3 wholemeal toast with lashings of butter. 100g protein in shake with Oats etc. Still hungry.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you get eZikiel bread mate? I go this stuff like crazy, it's flour less bread so can put it down without problem. Great GI index.

Also if it was me I would take BP with a pinch of salt, of course it's going to be high. You got a number that is ? **** I'm gonna die best stop amount ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Can you get eZikiel bread mate? I go this stuff like crazy, it's flour less bread so can put it down without problem. Great GI index.
> 
> Also if it was me I would take BP with a pinch of salt, of course it's going to be high. You got a number that is ? **** I'm gonna die best stop amount ?


I'll have a look for it, never heard of it to be honest!! Also, not too bothered about sh1te being in diet, more interested in getting in huge numbers. With this amount of gear/gh etc, all will be utilised imo.

I cannot afford to fck about, especially with a girl of 5 and a boy of 2 who idolise their Dad so health will be monitored and is paramount. Any issues, the end of SHIC instantly. I don't know about the highest figure before I would terminate, would go on feel too. Probably 180/100.

@chilisi, what was the highest your BP got to?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@Huntingground your BP is fine mate

You may have already seen this but have a look anyway

http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Thebasics/Bloodpressurechart


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> 60iu slow slin was pinned before dinner (14" pizza from Asda where you put your own toppings on, extra tin of tuna, olives and piles of cheese added when I got home). Just demolished it.
> 
> 16iu GH will be pinned before bed. GH will be a Hyge/Kig mix until I run out of Kigs (I'll be happy about this). Running low on bac water, what is the highest GH dosage that 1ml of bac water can take? I was aiming for 48iu = 3 shots, 1/3ml each?? Thoughts?


I have some 2ml amps of sterile water if you need some mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> @Huntingground your BP is fine mate
> 
> You may have already seen this but have a look anyway
> 
> http://www.bloodpressureuk.org/BloodPressureandyou/Thebasics/Bloodpressurechart


Hello mate, yes, I know it is OK for now but it has risen considerably recently for no known reason so I will keep an eye on it.

Also it is the number one danger to my SHIC imo so I am a little para about it!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hawthorn berry can help and I found actually chomping on real celery had a much more pronounced effect than celery seed extract tabs.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Also, with all the extra food has your sodium intake increased much? Might be worth checking and getting some potassium tabs?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

U started without telling me, caught up and in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Hawthorn berry can help and I found actually chomping on real celery had a much more pronounced effect than celery seed extract tabs.


Thanks mate, cannot stomach celery so no chance of me chewing on that. Will look into Hawthorn Berry though.

ALso not too sure on sodium intake, possibly increased. I'll check what my multivits have in them regarding potassium.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> U started without telling me, caught up and in


Haahaa, only started yesterday matey. How's things??

Diet and orals start tomorrow so maybe tomorrow is start date, who knows??

Jabs went in fine although take fckin ages to get all of that oil in and kills hands/thumbs/fingers etc.Quads are fine though, squatting tomorrow will help to disperse the oil as well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@defdaz, back looks immense mate. When's the comp?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, only started yesterday matey. How's things??
> 
> Diet and orals start tomorrow so maybe tomorrow is start date, who knows??
> 
> Jabs went in fine although take fckin ages to get all of that oil in and kills hands/thumbs/fingers etc.Quads are fine though, squatting tomorrow will help to disperse the oil as well.


Aye good mate, getting married in T minus 5 weeks so sh1ts all up in the air, I'd throw in cardio 3x weekly if you don't already, will also help disperse the oil few miles on the cross trainer or bike and help keep hunger ticking over,

Should help with BP to, obvi water intake will aid a lot , you've just got to watch rbc raising to quickly


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> @defdaz, back looks immense mate. When's the comp?


Thanks mate!! 14 days.... parp!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning au natural 

Mate with the BP I swear by beetroot juice, works a treat @Ginger Ben knows I love this stuff lol

100/200ml a day is all that is needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning au natural
> 
> Mate with the BP I swear by beetroot juice, works a treat @Ginger Ben knows I love this stuff lol
> 
> 100/200ml a day is all that is needed.


It works really well. Doesn't taste too bad and just need to neck it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Aye good mate, getting married in T minus 5 weeks so sh1ts all up in the air, I'd throw in cardio 3x weekly if you don't already, will also help disperse the oil few miles on the cross trainer or bike and help keep hunger ticking over,
> 
> Should help with BP to, obvi water intake will aid a lot , you've just got to watch rbc raising to quickly


Congrats mate. Braver man than me 

Cardio - none planned, will be toast off the lifting and will be struggling to walk with that amount of tren, never mind run!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate!! 14 days.... parp!


Good luck, let's us all know how you get on!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning au natural
> 
> Mate with the BP I swear by beetroot juice, works a treat @Ginger Ben knows I love this stuff lol
> 
> 100/200ml a day is all that is needed.


Au natural 

Is this a reference to my pubic hair or to the fact that I am natural a la Dutch Scott as I haven't had a shot of AAS for over 4 hours 

SOunds good, I'm sure my local Morissons sell it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> It works really well. Doesn't taste too bad and just need to neck it.


Cheers Ben, nt a problem mate, I've necked many foul things in my life (15 stoners etc  ).


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Ben, nt a problem mate, I've necked many foul things in my life (15 stoners etc  ).


Cyaaant!lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just sorted my pre-wo jabs for this week, I have decreased dosages to 1ml, may up to 2.5ml once in the full swing of things.

Also managed to get 50iu Kigs and 40iu Hyges into 5ml of bac water  May sting on way in. 1ml a day before bed.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Au natural
> 
> Is this a reference to my pubic hair or to the fact that I am natural a la Dutch Scott as I haven't had a shot of AAS for over 4 hours
> 
> SOunds good, I'm sure my local Morissons sell it.


Pmsl, brilliant 

Yeah some have them, but Tesco seems to be best place tbh. 1ltr £3/4


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

when i had high BP from tren i was recomended celery seed extract and beetroot juice by someone on here(can't remeber who exactly) and it worked. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beetroot juice works for me. That, and dropping the oxy's...lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers guys, see how it goes, early days yet. Will continue with Celery Seed Extract and buy some Beetroot juice too.

Orals and slin in, all food prepped for the day, will be training solo today = Squats. Dependent on feel, I may go for a PB = 240KG.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha mate your gonna sleep like a baby after a shot if that GH, go to bed nice and early lol!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha mate your gonna sleep like a baby after a shot if that GH, go to bed nice and early lol!


Morning mate, was out like a light at 10pm and only woke up for a slash at 03:45 (must be a record for me, usually 3 or 4 times a night when bulking). Up for 4:15 as usual but felt fine and refreshed. Some mad dreams too - may be the tren or the GH.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, was out like a light at 10pm and only woke up for a slash at 03:45 (must be a record for me, usually 3 or 4 times a night when bulking). Up for 4:15 as usual but felt fine and refreshed. Some mad dreams too - may be the tren or the GH.


Probs both. I ate 1600g of sugary starchy goodnes last night so for the first time in 2 weeks I managed to kip untill 6, always get up at 2-3 too for a slash, it's like clockwork when on tren lol. Can make the night when I drop tren and add in Ipamorelin b4 bed! Loading MT2 at the mo so I jab that the second b4 I lie my head down!

Do you have a courier service to take all your scran to work? You must take up most of the fridge lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Probs both. I ate 1600g of sugary starchy goodnes last night so for the first time in 2 weeks I managed to kip untill 6, always get up at 2-3 too for a slash, it's like clockwork when on tren lol. Can make the night when I drop tren and add in Ipamorelin b4 bed! Loading MT2 at the mo so I jab that the second b4 I lie my head down!
> 
> Do you have a courier service to take all your scran to work? You must take up most of the fridge lol


I thought that you ate a load of carbs on Saturday night? Are you doing 2 nights on the bounce? Never used Ipamorelin!!

Enjoying the food mate, gear has ramped up the appetite massively already. Hungry 24/7. If this continues, I'll set my alarm for 1am and start getting up for a shake or something


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Meals 1 and 2 devoured already. Still hungry.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Meals 1 and 2 devoured already. Still hungry.


Keep eating!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I thought that you ate a load of carbs on Saturday night? Are you doing 2 nights on the bounce? Never used Ipamorelin!!
> 
> Enjoying the food mate, gear has ramped up the appetite massively already. Hungry 24/7. If this continues, I'll set my alarm for 1am and start getting up for a shake or something


I'm done with It now , it was 8 weeks weekly thing upto my holiday, it was a high GI refeed on the day I was able to sit and do nothing but eat, it's done in the morning so I need 6am-4pm guaranteeed on the sofa with no one bothering me during feeding time, I have no water so I cramp even walking to the other side of the room haha. Ipam is decent, maybe jump on peptides after your SHIC.they improve everything about you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Squat day*

Felt powerful and strong. Sweating profusely before I got the gym - reminds me of 250mg DNP and sweating heavily now, shirt is soaked.

Jabbed Supertren beforehand.

100KG

140KG

180KG

235KG (PB) (I thought that I had 240KG on the bar but as the weights are in lbs and I don't have my phone, I guessed). Anyhow, was easy, shot up, defo more there, will get 240 next week and 250 is easily within reach).

180KG

As I am doing 4 days on the bounce at max weight, the routine was exceptionally abbreviated and was geared around the 1RM.

So fckin hot, sweating profusely.

Meal 3 demolished.

Weight : 122KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm done with It now , it was 8 weeks weekly thing upto my holiday, it was a high GI refeed on the day I was able to sit and do nothing but eat, it's done in the morning so I need 6am-4pm guaranteeed on the sofa with no one bothering me during feeding time, I have no water so I cramp even walking to the other side of the room haha. Ipam is decent, maybe jump on peptides after your SHIC.they improve everything about you


10 hours of eating!! Lunatic!!

Used GHRP2 and 6 and CJC before. Can't be fcked shooting them 3 times a day mate. Always forget. What peps would you suggest?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *Squat day*
> 
> Felt powerful and strong. Sweating profusely before I got the gym - reminds me of 250mg DNP and sweating heavily now, shirt is soaked.
> 
> ...


How many reps for the other sets??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> How many reps for the other sets??


4, 2, 1, 1, 2 = 10 reps


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

You're gonna be a beast...well an even bigger beast.

NOW....

DON'T DO AN AUSBUILT ON US!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> You're gonna be a beast...well an even bigger beast.
> 
> NOW....
> 
> DON'T DO AN AUSBUILT ON US!!


Haahaa, no chance mate, you're stuck with me!! I've been here too long now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 10 hours of eating!! Lunatic!!
> 
> Used GHRP2 and 6 and CJC before. Can't be fcked shooting them 3 times a day mate. Always forget. What peps would you suggest?


I shoot morning, post workout and nigt so wasn't hard for me. I used GHRP6 first two shots then a big ipam dose before bed as it pulses twice if you use 500mcg and you get a hell of a sleep.

You should use 6 just for the hunger before every meal haha


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

On squat day do you do any other exercises or just the 5 sets of squats you wrote down?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I shoot morning, post workout and nigt so wasn't hard for me. I used GHRP6 first two shots then a big ipam dose before bed as it pulses twice if you use 500mcg and you get a hell of a sleep.
> 
> You should use 6 just for the hunger before every meal haha


Haahaa, don't need to, I am a hungry fcker anyway


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> On squat day do you do any other exercises or just the 5 sets of squats you wrote down?


What, more sets/reps = that's sacrilege 

No, everything which I log is all that I do.

Exceptionally abbreviated HIT-type routine, balls to the wall, 1RM, try for a PB every time. Works for me, may not for you.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> What, more sets/reps = that's sacrilege
> 
> No, everything which I log is all that I do.
> 
> Exceptionally abbreviated HIT-type routine, balls to the wall, 1RM, try for a PB every time. Works for me, may not for you.


Ah I see! No fannying about with the mincy exercises I see lol

It's obviously working very well mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dude I think I have missed this, but how long you running this for?

How you finding the slin? I know it's early but any signs of being slightly hypo when hungry


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Dude I think I have missed this, but how long you running this for?
> 
> How you finding the slin? I know it's early but any signs of being slightly hypo when hungry


6 weeks mate, 120iu a day.

Hungry, are you having a laugh?? I'm eating 9k cals a day !! 

Read OP again mate for all details of diet/peds etc, all info there.

Will be force feeding rather than hungry I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Ah I see! No fannying about with the mincy exercises I see lol
> 
> It's obviously working very well mate!


Haahaa, quite correct.

Squat

Bench

DL

OHP

A day each, prob 5 sets, minimal reps, going for PBs


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha training is quick when you miss out the 'show' muscles :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Meal 4 demolished.

Good few hours to my dinner now


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Whats for dinner?

Im gonna scran a sweet potatoe and 2 chicken breasts

cant wait


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

What did u eat....and how full are u? could u have eaten more?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super $ingh said:


> What did u eat....and how full are u? could u have eaten more?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Whats for dinner?
> 
> Im gonna scran a sweet potatoe and 2 chicken breasts
> 
> cant wait


Dunno, starving, will update laters


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> What did u eat....and how full are u? could u have eaten more?


Diet is the same every day apart from evening meal which I eat with family.

Up to now:-

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

5.5k cals

Still hungry.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How u feeling at the end of the night before bed..full as fck?


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

LOLLL - F*** that im gna call u the T1000 - i think i have seen u in terminator before!

5.5k cals and it not even 3pm yet.......In the words of legend Arnol Schwarzenegger "What the F*** are you"..................


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How u feeling at the end of the night before bed..full as fck?


Full and look 9 months pregnant


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> LOLLL - F*** that im gna call u the T1000 - i think i have seen u in terminator before!
> 
> 5.5k cals and it not even 3pm yet.......In the words of legend Arnol Schwarzenegger "What the F*** are you"..................


Haahaa, don't think so mate. I hope the lifts start shotting up now I am eating this amount of food. Happy to start with a PB but it was only 5KG up but it is only day 1 I suppose.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, don't think so mate. I hope the lifts start shotting up now I am eating this amount of food. Happy to start with a PB but it was only 5KG up but it is only day 1 I suppose.


yeh definitely mate....day one to be up still is a positive sign for sure 100%. i think with the amount of cals and ur bloods getting higher daily with all the gear, u should smash past them shortly. i think main thing is you feel good throughout the cycle and remain that way throughout, lifts will defo increase...keep it up, i think me like everyone else is hooked on this journal.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Why are you up at 4am and what time you normally go to bed ?

smashing 5.5k before 3pm is insane,

This is going to be good


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Diet is the same every day apart from evening meal which I eat with family.
> 
> Up to now:-
> 
> ...


Awesome! Might add one of your baked spud meals to my diet. Takes care of a third of my calorie needs Pmsl


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just sat and read all this whilst pretending to work, very interesting mate, I will definitely be following.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome! Might add one of your baked spud meals to my diet. Takes care of a third of my calorie needs Pmsl


Try it mate, delicious meal, couldn't stop eating them today


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iyal said:


> Why are you up at 4am and what time you normally go to bed ?
> 
> smashing 5.5k before 3pm is insane,
> 
> This is going to be good


Hello mate,

I commute into the City so am up for 04:15 at the moment (04:00 if I walk to the station). I go to bed no later than 10pm and usually before that, I have been known to throw the odd 8pm kip in.

Food went in fine today, consistency is the key though so have to keep going.

Hope it is going t be good mate, quite excited TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Just sat and read all this whilst pretending to work, very interesting mate, I will definitely be following.


Cheers, BTW, looking awesome in avi and congrats on win!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looking good in here big man ! Keep shoveling that food in haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Looking good in here big man ! Keep shoveling that food in haha


Thanks JK, vids up yet mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

love that amount of food. You're gonna have some ****ed up nightmares from all that cheese mixed with trenbolone


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks JK, vids up yet mate?


No mate not yet this week apparently !!

Just some new pics from the fight dunno if youve seen them or not ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> No mate not yet this week apparently !!
> 
> Just some new pics from the fight dunno if youve seen them or not ?


I'm on my way


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Whats for dinner?
> 
> Im gonna scran a sweet potatoe and 2 chicken breasts
> 
> cant wait


No food waiting for me when I got home from work. Kids at party. So I had to make 8 egg omelette with 200g cheese, loads of olive oil and pepper. 3 rounds wholemeal bread with lashings of butter.

All food and PEDs in today.

Got my shake and 20iu GH to go and then sleep.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the food costs you more than the all the gear you're using :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the food costs you more than the all the gear you're using :lol:


Dunno about that, the GH is costing me £20 a day 

I am enjoying the food though. Got to keep it going in.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

If you don't hit 300kg deadlift by the end we are friends mucker :no:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> If you don't hit 300kg deadlift by the end we are friends mucker :no:


Going for 260KG on Thursday. I hope to hit 300KG mate by the end of this.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Any bigger yet?


Must be a stone up at least


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, I'll weigh myself today at gym. Trousers feel slightly looser actually.

Jabs again tonight, already!!

Feel full today and only had my shake. May have to force this food down me 

Heat is unreal again today, similar to 250mg DNP. WTF is causing this?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I'll weigh myself today at gym. Trousers feel slightly looser actually.
> 
> Jabs again tonight, already!!
> 
> ...


Morning mate,

Shed loads of androgens in your system making you hot I imagine.

Have a good day, keep us posted


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I'll weigh myself today at gym. Trousers feel slightly looser actually.
> 
> Jabs again tonight, already!!
> 
> ...


I would put the heat down to tren or similar mate, I'm a walking radiator


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Going for 260KG on Thursday. I hope to hit 300KG mate by the end of this.


40kg in that short space of time, do u think so??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 40kg in that short space of time, do u think so??


I have done 270 before mate, when I was on cycle. Got to aim high I suppose.

We'll see!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Also I have never lived particularly clean, have never taken this level of gear and have never eaten this much food.

Therefore it is possible imo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I have done 270 before mate, when I was on cycle. Got to aim high I suppose.
> 
> We'll see!!


Aim high mate, go for it. There's not a lot of info on shics so it could be possible. Just when ur pulling 260-270 - 30-40kg is a huge amount of weight lol

I hope u do it though m8, best of luck  I'll be following.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers, BTW, looking awesome in avi and congrats on win!!


Thanks a lot mate  put on about 30lbs since and still got abs so its all good so far!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I'll weigh myself today at gym. Trousers feel slightly looser actually.
> 
> Jabs again tonight, already!!
> 
> ...


igf mate .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> igf mate .


Thanks ewen, I'll have a read about that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks ewen, I'll have a read about that.


how you finding things so far ?

mate of mine is running something similar started yesterday though but got his cals around 9000 ed now with similar aas to yourself and 75 iu lantus .


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I commute into the City so am up for 04:15 at the moment (04:00 if I walk to the station). I go to bed no later than 10pm and usually before that, I have been known to throw the odd 8pm kip in.
> 
> ...


Thats some serious dedication being up at that time, do you get train into work and kip

When do you train ?

Best thread on ukm


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate, forgot to ask, what motor do u have. It better be a lambo haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate, forgot to ask, what motor do u have. It better be a lambo haha


He gets chauffer driven in an armoured van coz of all the gear he's on lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ewen said:


> He gets chauffer driven in an armoured van coz of all the gear he's on lol


He is the armoured van


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> how you finding things so far ?
> 
> mate of mine is running something similar started yesterday though but got his cals around 9000 ed now with similar aas to yourself and 75 iu lantus .


Feeling fine mate, very hot, was really hungry yesterday but struggling with food today. Feel very thirsty at all times but am sleeping like a baby (mad dreams) off the GH. Shot the GH into delt as, because of the concentration it stings like fck subq.

Feeling massive and full already and looking much bigger.

Added 1.3 KG already on scales.

I was very tired on Sunday. Strangely enough, sex drive hasn't increased yet and took about 5 mins (missus working furiously) to get a boner last night. May have to drop one of those cialis :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iyal said:


> Thats some serious dedication being up at that time, do you get train into work and kip
> 
> When do you train ?
> 
> Best thread on ukm


Haahaa, snooze on the train like a proper commuter 

Train between 10:30 and 12:00, gym is empty so all good. Still get some pencil necks try to hog the squat rack!!

Best thread - not sure about that matey, lots of good threads on here.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate, forgot to ask, what motor do u have. It better be a lambo haha


Haahaa, BMW 530i M Sport. Wouldn't fit in a fckin Lambo mate.

Invest my dough into properties mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> He is the armoured van


Haahaa, the boys used to call me the Rhino but that mega PLer/BBer Stan Efferding has already got that nickname.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP and OHP

Feeling big, strong and full but a little tired from the PB on squats yesterday.

As everyone who has read my journals knows, I struggle like fck on my BP/OHP but am strong on DL/SQ.

Anyhow, training solo again.

BP

60KG - warmup

100KG - warmup

152.5KG * 1

143KG * 2

Seated BB OHP

2 * warmup.

85KG * 4

Done.

Decided to have a rest day tomorrow and try to smash DL on Thursday. WFH on Friday.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the proviron not doing its business m8?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, BMW 530i M Sport. Wouldn't fit in a fckin Lambo mate.
> 
> Invest my dough into properties mate.


Didn't doubt you would have a few properties like, the one outside London will be a bomb on its own at a guess.

I have a 123d it's highly modded though soon be 550 torque


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Didn't doubt you would have a few properties like, the one outside London will be a bomb on its own at a guess.
> 
> I have a 123d it's highly modded though soon be 550 torque


Should have just got a 3 series..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I bought a range rover sport so I coukd get in the fcuker lol

Sounds good so far nate but add in grapefruit juice for digestive system .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> the proviron not doing its business m8?


Not yet, only started it yesterday. It looks sh1te though. Zaralone, ever used it. I asked for PC and got fckin Zaralone sent. New source required


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

iyal said:


> Should have just got a 3 series..


Why is that ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Didn't doubt you would have a few properties like, the one outside London will be a bomb on its own at a guess.
> 
> I have a 123d it's highly modded though soon be 550 torque


That'll pull like a train mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Not yet, only started it yesterday. It looks sh1te though. Zaralone, ever used it. I asked for PC and got fckin Zaralone sent. New source required


i think zaralones g2g m8


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i think zaralones g2g m8


Maybe takes a few days to get in with all the other gear fighting for receptors


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Maybe takes a few days to get in with all the other gear fighting for receptors


u on a lot of gear then? :rolleye:


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Why is that ?


Bit small the 1 series for me, the coupe can look nice though

Suppose it will rip most other cars on the road though, you got a picture of it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

loving this read

big food, big drugs, big weights


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> loving this read
> 
> big food, big drugs, big weights


Nice one Rick, keep following mate, things will get better I predict


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Struggled with food today, managed to get it all in apart from one small half of baked potato. Had monster veggie cottage pie, cauliflower cheese, peas and gravy for dinner.

I put my evening tabs out and PC Oxys and Dbol are very similar so I accidentally put out 5 Oxys and 1 Dbol (instead of other way round), that would have meant 250mg Oxy and 10mg Dbol. Luckily I noticed and switched them over. Anyhow slin and tablets in.

Jabs ready (9ml * 2), will pin one tonight and one tomorrow night. GH before bed.

Massive back pumps and sweating heavily on tube, horrible journey.

All in all, things going well. Leaving do at work tomorrow, I'll be on diet Coke :no: No gym tomorrow either :cursing:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

monster cottage pie sounds so good lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning,

Jab in last night, forgot the GH 

Heat and back pumps bad again this morning. Starting to breathe heavy due to the Tren too - probably the OneRip (I hope) and also the two fast acting jabs I have done pre-WO over the past two days (1*SuperTren and 1* MtrenDS)

Stomach has swollen off all the food and look pregnant for most of the day now (used to be just in the evening).

I am getting no PIP at all off the jabs which is fine but I would expect a sting off the BSI OneRip - has anybody used it before and is it any good? First time here.

Quads are big enough to handle 4 jabs so will be able to rotate back to the start again (2 week break between site jabs) so no issues.

Eating leftover cottage pie for brekkie with brown sauce


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bloody forgetting GH 

Have a good day looking pregnant :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody forgetting GH
> 
> Have a good day looking pregnant :lol:


So much to remember mate.

Orals and slin when wake up.

Pre-wo jab

When I get in from work, orals and slin

9ml jab last night.

GH before bed (which I forgot).

Cooking all food as well.

Still enjoying it but the massive jabs take forever to get in, sweating and shaking by the end, and hand is killing from massive pressure on plunger.

All will be worth it to look like Poundstone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got my food in today, went to leaving do, diet coke only then got home for 19:30, long day, ate my dinner and made my food for tomorrow. Totally fcked today, need good sleep for DL tomorrow.

Will shoot GH before bed but not doing 2nd jab tonight (9ml AAS jab) as too tired. Will sort it tomorrow evening.

Shortlessness of breath is now shocking, had to run up 3 flights of stairs for tube, breathing heavily and deeply, not getting enough oxygen, nearly panic time, calm down, took 5 mins to get breath back.

Looking forward to hitting gym tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you get bloods checked easy,sounds like it is very thick mate,any dizzy spells at all?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Can you get bloods checked easy,sounds like it is very thick mate,any dizzy spells at all?


Hello mate,

I am only 5 days in so will probably wait until a while longer and if anything deteriorates, then get bloods done.

Loads of walk in clinics in London. About £100 I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No dizzy spells at all and feel fine otherwise.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good read this:thumbup1: .health first mate, you already no that tho. good luck fella


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

LER said:


> good read this:thumbup1: .health first mate, you already no that tho. good luck fella


Cheers mate, 100% agree, anything goes seriously amiss, SHIC will be binned.

All good so far, just heat, back pumps and breathlessness - had all this before so no great shakes.


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Size before health, thats what my dad always says to me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

iyal said:


> Size before health, thats what my dad always says to me


Same as Ron Jeremy 

Morning HG, enjoy DL's today :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Same as Ron Jeremy
> 
> Morning HG, enjoy DL's today :beer:


Morning Rob,

How's things mate?

I forgot GH again, 2 nights on bounce, so tired when it is bed time that not thinking straight. I'll probably shoot 40iu tonight 

Feeling tired most of the time and struggling to get out of bed, I reckon it is body adjusting to the levels of gear. Body will adjust pretty soon imo.

DLs today, looking for 256KG strapless, will defo get this and am thinking of going for 265KG but being sensible, I will stick for 256KG. I'll get a vid shot too.

Food for today : 7 large baked potatoes, butter, three tins of tuna mixed with mayo, piles of cheese and some olive oil. Will probably get some smoked salmon for lunch too. No eggs though!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iyal said:


> Size before health, thats what my dad always says to me


Health is paramount, I have a 5yo daughter and a 2yo son. Boy idolises his Dad and follows me everywhere. They are much more important to me than this SHIC and the SHIC will be binned instantly if there are signs of danger/illness etc.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob,
> 
> How's things mate?
> 
> ...


Im good thanks mate! Ready for the long weekend though 

Pmsl, I thought "i'll not mention the GH, he'll of done it!" lol

40iu.... you'll have a massive jaw the next day 

Smash the DL's mate, few more weeks and I think you'll be comfortable with all the gear and you'll be smashing the fook out of all the lifts!

7.... 7 baked potatoes. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome read so far, definately in for the ride with this mate :thumb:


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Im good thanks mate! Ready for the long weekend though
> 
> Pmsl, I thought "i'll not mention the GH, he'll of done it!" lol
> 
> ...


Can you remeber dutch scotcs protocol with GH, which was about 200iu in 7 days ?

Maddness that


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Food for today : 7 large baked potatoes, butter, three tins of tuna mixed with mayo, piles of cheese and some olive oil. Will probably get some smoked salmon for lunch too. No eggs though!!


Wafer thin mint?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Im good thanks mate! Ready for the long weekend though
> 
> Pmsl, I thought "i'll not mention the GH, he'll of done it!" lol
> 
> ...


Good man, plans for the weekend. Southend-on-Sea for me with kids, Sat/Sun, don't know how I'll manage the eating so will have to pack a load of food and cook some stuff before I go (staying in hotel with brekkie buffet so 1000 eggs will be eaten Sunday morning  )

GH - I am braindead. 40 ius - hoping to look Cutler-like 

DLs - they will be getting smashed and vid will be put up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Awesome read so far, definately in for the ride with this mate :thumb:


Cheers mate, glad you like it, will only get better.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iyal said:


> Can you remeber dutch scotcs protocol with GH, which was about 200iu in 7 days ?
> 
> Maddness that


Yes mate, I gave it a shot, 40ius for 5 days, blew up like a balloon and thhen lost it all a few weeks later


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Novo78 said:


> Wafer thin mint?


Haahaa, defo, probably about 3:30pm when I finish this lot!!


----------



## iyal (May 12, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, I gave it a shot, 40ius for 5 days, blew up like a balloon and thhen lost it all a few weeks later


I read it on another forum but cant remeber anyone seeing it through

So was a waste on money then lol!

Poor guy, one of his 'clients' has been ripped off for a 5 figure sum of DNP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

iyal said:


> I read it on another forum but cant remeber anyone seeing it through
> 
> So was a waste on money then lol!
> 
> Poor guy, one of his 'clients' has been ripped off for a 5 figure sum of DNP


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/94797-my-no-bull-gh-idea-based-ive-said-puberty.html

Dunno if it was a waste as it is meant to grow more cells and so could be long term gains but not overly impressed TBH.

No comment on his clients being ripped off, enough threads on that topic!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

iyal said:


> Can you remeber dutch scotcs protocol with GH, which was about 200iu in 7 days ?
> 
> Maddness that


Yes I've read that mate, cant justify the cost on it tbh - too poor


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, plans for the weekend. Southend-on-Sea for me with kids, Sat/Sun, don't know how I'll manage the eating so will have to pack a load of food and cook some stuff before I go (staying in hotel with brekkie buffet so 1000 eggs will be eaten Sunday morning  )
> 
> GH - I am braindead. 40 ius - hoping to look Cutler-like
> 
> DLs - they will be getting smashed and vid will be put up.


Sounds like it will be a good weekend mate, hoping to take my two away to the seaside in a few week - weather permitting lol

Lol, you'll walk all over Cutler


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Smash them fcuking deads mate !!

NO MERCY !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Disappointed.

100KG

140KG

180KG

256KG (strapless, got to knees and grip gave out AGAIN. FFS!!). FAILED

Fckin fuming at this stage, straps on and ripped it up.

256KG (straps)

225KG * 3 (straps)

There was a 265KG with straps there I reckon. Next week.

Fcked about with some bicep stuff for a laugh, full sttacking machines etc.

So I have a decision to make. Carry on with DL strapless and try to build grip strength during SHIC or use straps and try to get big DL numbers during SHIC?

Any thoughts? @ewen, @Mingster, @Rick89 ??

I favour using straps and trying to smash big numbers, I can build grip strength later.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

carry on strapless your grip strength will build faster than your max deadlift kg will build .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like it will be a good weekend mate, hoping to take my two away to the seaside in a few week - weather permitting lol
> 
> Lol, you'll walk all over Cutler


Enjoy weekend, I meant a jaw like Jay's


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> carry on strapless your grip strength will build faster than your max deadlift kg will build .


Only got 6 DL seshes until end of SHIC and start of holiday mate. Need to smash weights up. Grip is gay.

Dunno what to do


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Only got 6 DL seshes until end oof SHIC and holiday mate. Need to smash weights up. Grip is gay.
> 
> Dunno what to do


Sounds like you know what to do to me mate !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Only got 6 DL seshes until end of SHIC and start of holiday mate. Need to smash weights up. Grip is gay.
> 
> Dunno what to do


use straps mate .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> use straps mate .


Thanks, that is exactly what I wanted to hear 

I will smash 265 next week and then break PB week afterwards.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks, that is exactly what I wanted to hear
> 
> I will smash 265 next week and then break PB week afterwards.


the gods are laughing at this weeks efforts they say you should do 270 next week then break pb week after


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> the gods are laughing at this weeks efforts they say you should do 270 next week then break pb week after


Haahaa, I defo have 270KG in me. I'll go for it next week.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Only got 6 DL seshes until end of SHIC and start of holiday mate. Need to smash weights up. Grip is gay.
> 
> Dunno what to do


use chalk first, i prefer straps add about 40-60kg on my lifts, seriously **** grip, liquid chalk works pritty good tho if you want to strenghten the grip, but for what your aiming for id just use the straps like ewen said, pure dirty numbers straps, reps chalk.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

270KG = 595lb (weights in my gym are in lbs  )

12 * 45lb plates

2*5lb plates.

Bar


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> use chalk first, i prefer straps add about 40-60kg on my lifts, seriously **** grip, liquid chalk works pritty good tho if you want to strenghten the grip, but for what your aiming for id just use the straps like ewen said, pure dirty numbers straps, reps chalk.


Yes, I was using liquid chalk, nose tork and gum shield (as dentist told me I had cracked a molar, must have been DL'ing).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Also I think straps and strapless are two different lifts.

With straps I use more back. Strapless I sit back and use more legs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd go with straps for now. Worry about grip if you intend to compete.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'd go with straps for now. Worry about grip if you intend to compete.


Thanks Mingster, I do want to compete but not yet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 270KG = 595lb (weights in my gym are in lbs  )
> 
> 12 * 45lb plates
> 
> ...


so its 600lbs then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Also I think straps and strapless are two different lifts.
> 
> With straps I use more back. Strapless I sit back and use more legs.


use straps as you would deadlift strapless see if that helps .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight 124.3KG (up 2.3KG in a week). No pics this week, will take pics every 2 weeks.

Got a vid of 256KG with straps but it is a MOV file - how do I load it up? Only allows urls so maybe I have to upload it to youtube?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Weight 124.3KG (up 2.3KG in a week). No pics this week, will take pics every 2 weeks.
> 
> Got a vid of 256KG with straps but it is a MOV file - how do I load it up? Only allows urls so maybe I have to upload it to youtube?


Yes mate,thats how i get vids up,you tube!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FOrm is a little off as I was all out after a previous failure at weight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Smash them fcuking deads mate !!
> 
> NO MERCY !!!


Superb picture mate, love it. 100lb plates


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> FOrm is a little off as I was all out after a previous failure at weight.


Buy some longer shorts ffs you look like big daddy from 80's wrestling in that rig Pmsl

Nice lifting mind you


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally i would drop the weight and focus more of technique...fck injuring your back


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Personally i would drop the weight and focus more of technique...fck injuring your back


If you watch strongman or powerlifters alot tend to lift with 'bad technique'. UK juniors deadlifts last year I think it was none or barely any even moved their legs. Most people lifting close to max arent going to have perfect technique.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

kingdale said:


> If you watch strongman or powerlifters alot tend to lift with 'bad technique'. UK juniors deadlifts last year I think it was none or barely any even moved their legs. Most people lifting close to max arent going to have perfect technique.


Iv not really watched many tbh but that's true wen lifting max

Just personally id rather have good form and minimise the risk of injury


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Just personally id rather have good form and minimise the risk of injury


SHIC involves risks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Buy some longer shorts ffs you look like big daddy from 80's wrestling in that rig Pmsl
> 
> Nice lifting mind you


Haahaa, I hitch shorts up for max lifts on squat and deadlift. Dunno why, some sort of psyching myself up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Personally i would drop the weight and focus more of technique...fck injuring your back


Back is fine mate, watch any of the massive lifters on DLs and most have shocking form.

Will be adding more weight next week. I had failed on this lift strapless and it takes it out of me, usually cannot go for same weight a second time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> If you watch strongman or powerlifters alot tend to lift with 'bad technique'. UK juniors deadlifts last year I think it was none or barely any even moved their legs. Most people lifting close to max arent going to have perfect technique.


THanks mate, my form is fine up to about 240kg and then goes to fck.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> FOrm is a little off as I was all out after a previous failure at weight.


That rounded back looks scary lol heavy lift though mate! Well done.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It is or I imagine it would be impossible to prevent a degree of rounding of the back at them weights

It's the basics of mechanics under tension

I mean look at the bar it's solid steel, you can't bend it no mater how hard you try, but put weight on the ends and the thing looks like a piece of plastic flexing

You really do need to get your lifting gear sorted though big man, dem der hot pants ain't holding you in brah :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> It is or I imagine it would be impossible to prevent a degree of rounding of the back at them weights
> 
> It's the basics of mechanics under tension
> 
> ...


Eh, stop trying to catch a sneak peak of my tackle.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Eh, stop trying to catch a sneak peak of my tackle.


Couldn't help it big boy, it was poking against the camera lens coulda had my eye out


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How you feeling this morning?

I have finally plucked up the courage to run tren after a long time deliberating, so kinda apprehensive re sides but should be fun

Only 300mg ew but still kinda ****tin masel


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Get yourself a mankini and get it over with.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> How you feeling this morning?
> 
> I have finally plucked up the courage to run tren after a long time deliberating, so kinda apprehensive re sides but should be fun
> 
> Only 300mg ew but still kinda ****tin masel


Id start at 200 mate if using enanthate. Still enough to get effect and judge sides. Can always up it if goes well. Takes ages to clear out if it doesn't agree with you. Just from my experience


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GH done last night......?

:lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Id start at 200 mate if using enanthate. Still enough to get effect and judge sides. Can always up it if goes well. Takes ages to clear out if it doesn't agree with you. Just from my experience


I might be on the tv next week going fvckin bonkers then have already started


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> How you feeling this morning?
> 
> I have finally plucked up the courage to run tren after a long time deliberating, so kinda apprehensive re sides but should be fun
> 
> Only 300mg ew but still kinda ****tin masel


Feeling good mate, still seem a little tired, just body adjusting to the SHIC I think.

Tren, I take it you will be running Tren E? 200/300 will be fine although Tren A may be better to start with, in and out more quickly if you don't like the sides.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> I might be on the tv next week going fvckin bonkers then have already started


Oh dear.....:laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> GH done last night......?
> 
> :lol:


Haahaa, Rob, are you checking up on me?

I did 20iu earlier in the night and then forgot my pre-bed shot. I will have to schedule it earlier mate, looks like I will always forget pre-bed, other things on mind like jumping on missus


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Id start at 200 mate if using enanthate. Still enough to get effect and judge sides. Can always up it if goes well. Takes ages to clear out if it doesn't agree with you. Just from my experience


First time I ran tren it was at 600mg, never looked back. I love the stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, Rob, are you checking up on me?
> 
> I did 20iu earlier in the night and then forgot my pre-bed shot. I will have to schedule it earlier mate, looks like I will always forget pre-bed, other things on mind like jumping on missus


Checking up.... yes 

Jumping the mrs is far more important, so crack on :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Blood pressure:

After 3 reading here are the averages:-

Diastolic 136

Systolic 78

RHR 90

Happy with the above. RHR floats between 80 and 90 so that is pretty normal for me too.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> THanks mate, my form is fine up to about 240kg and then goes to fck.


I do the same once I go over a certain weigh can't help using too much back.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Blood pressure:
> 
> After 3 reading here are the averages:-
> 
> ...


Same as mine today though rhr is only 76 for me at mo!Nice one


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, first week done, feel fine although bone-tired, hunger is fine and I can manage the food ok. Heat seems to be going but back pumps are severe. Blood Pressure is fine though which is great news.

Weekend off slin/orals/gh as I cannot be fcked to take them with me to Southend on Sea. Food is prepped and shake ingredients will be taken.

Long weekend of rest and then Tues : DL, Wed : BP and Fri : SQ. Looking forward to equalling PB on DL and beating PB on squat. Still gash at BP.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You coming here?

Typical i am going away!

What is it a stag?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You coming here?
> 
> Typical i am going away!
> 
> What is it a stag?


Hello mate,

Family weekend away at the sea-side  kids are excited. Staying in Premier Inn. Where will be showing the Froch-Kessler fight?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You coming here?
> 
> Typical i am going away!
> 
> What is it a stag?


Where are you going? Place in the forest? Weather looks fine for weekend mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Family weekend away at the sea-side  kids are excited. Staying in Premier Inn. Where will be showing the Froch-Kessler fight?


Not sure mate,but premier should have it on offer?

You will like our newly done front mate,don't forget Adventure Island,my daughter loves it!Crazy golf the other end of parade is good,near sealife centre,also good!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Where are you going? Place in the forest? Weather looks fine for weekend mate!!


We moved our caravan to near Brands Hatch,i am supposed to catch up with Ewen for a curry ,and chat/beer,will train at The gym Terry Hollands trains at all week too...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Not sure mate,but premier should have it on offer?
> 
> You will like our newly done front mate,don't forget Adventure Island,my daughter loves it!Crazy golf the other end of parade is good,near sealife centre,also good!


Hope so, wanna watch it.

Adventure Island - already bought the kids wrist bands over the net for tomorrow. I enjoy crazy golf too. Eating fish and chips in the Fishermans Restaurant on the hill overlooking Adventure Island. £16 for XL cod and chips. I'm going to take that sucker on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> We moved our caravan to near Brands Hatch,i am supposed to catch up with Ewen for a curry ,and chat/beer,will train at The gym Terry Hollands trains at all week too...


Nice part of the world, pass on regards to Ewen. Big Tel works out in Dartford doesn't he? Enjoy weekend mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hope so, wanna watch it.
> 
> Adventure Island - already bought the kids wrist bands over the net for tomorrow. I enjoy crazy golf too. Eating fish and chips in the Fishermans Restaurant on the hill overlooking Adventure Island. £16 for XL cod and chips. I'm going to take that sucker on


You have it well planned mate,enjoy......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nice part of the world, pass on regards to Ewen. Big Tel works out in Dartford doesn't he? Enjoy weekend mate!!


Yes Reflections gym with a few others,so hope to bump into him again,i remember him when he was far younger!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope all that oil hasnt caused a clot and made your brain go pop yet mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Barman said:


> Hope all that oil hasnt caused a clot and made your brain go pop yet mate


Hello mate, all fine at the moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Got back about 4pm so jabbed 60iu slin and my 9ml IM jab. Got another IM jab tomorrow. WIll jab GH laters.

I haven't eaten as much food as I should have but did reasonably well considering I was out and about and staying at hotel etc.

Deep down tiredness is still prevalent, asleep in bed at 20:30 last night and woke up at 06:30. Still fcked today, bones feel tired!! Heat has gone. Still ED issues downstairs, no idea why this would be, I should be a raging hard-on with all the gear I am on!!

I have been jabbing MT2 for weeks but haven't been on sunbed once, still pretty brown but was glad to see the sun so could absorb a few rays 

Southend was good, kids loved it, funfair was fun, I accompanied the kids on 2 rides, attendants were laughing at me trying to fit into the rides, it was pretty funny!! Hotel was run of the mill Premier Inn and pub attached to it was pretty lame. Confession : I had 3 Guinness too 

Back on all systems go (orals etc) tomorrow, back in work/gym Tuesday.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate 

Just to let you know I am subbed to this thread and take my hat off to you for recording every detail of your SHIC. Not something that I have seen much written about before but a quite fascinating read :thumb:

Best of luck with this pal, I'm not on here that much so my next contribution in here will probably be to comment on the "after" pics


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Double J said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Just to let you know I am subbed to this thread and take my hat off to you for recording every detail of your SHIC. Not something that I have seen much written about before but a quite fascinating read :thumb:
> 
> Best of luck with this pal, I'm not on here that much so my next contribution in here will probably be to comment on the "after" pics


Thanks for following mate and also for good wishes. Hoping the after pics/weights live up to what I am aiming for.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@biglbs, how was the weekend buddy? Did you get to see @ewen and Big Tel?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @biglbs, how was the weekend buddy? Did you get to see @ewen and Big Tel?


Not seen tom yet as off to work again but curry and beer is on the cards .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Got back about 4pm so jabbed 60iu slin and my 9ml IM jab. Got another IM jab tomorrow. WIll jab GH laters.
> 
> I haven't eaten as much food as I should have but did reasonably well considering I was out and about and staying at hotel etc.
> 
> ...


Could be high prolactin or estrogen causing the ED? You taking an AI's or anything


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Could be high prolactin or estrogen causing the ED? You taking an AI's or anything


Hello mate, taking Aromasin when I feel like it, I reckon it is the tiredness TBH, I'll look into prolactin too, thanks.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, taking Aromasin when I feel like it, I reckon it is the tiredness TBH, I'll look into prolactin too, thanks.


Ive heard tren rises prolactin levels which can cause ED, i had abit of ED on my last cycle towards end and got advised to take caber next time i use tren to keep prolactin under control.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive heard tren rises prolactin levels which can cause ED, i had abit of ED on my last cycle towards end and got advised to take caber next time i use tren to keep prolactin under control.


THanks mate, I have been up to 1g Tren before and never used Caber. Will keep an eye on it for now. Cheers.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

**** ive missed loads..any pics for.start point ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

CJ said:


> **** ive missed loads..any pics for.start point ?


Hello mate, post 260 for my starting pic. Week in and all going well, hit PB on squat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> X2
> 
> With the amount of test your on, high estrogen could be making you tired and low libido.
> 
> ...


I reckon I take an Aromasin every other day. I'll start on one a day and see how it goes.

Feel bone-tired again today, even small things are a chore.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

You thought about adding in a few sets of chins to make sure your biceps keep up with your tris from all that pressing? I'd be worried about creating an imbalance...although not sure if that is even possible with arms.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> You thought about adding in a few sets of chins to make sure your biceps keep up with your tris from all that pressing? I'd be worried about creating an imbalance...although not sure if that is even possible with arms.


Not for me mate, I train to be functional and strong at the major compound lifts. I don't have the time or energy to waste on bicep training as it wont help with DL, SQ or BP.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

anabolik said:


> You thought about adding in a few sets of chins to make sure your biceps keep up with your tris from all that pressing? I'd be worried about creating an imbalance...although not sure if that is even possible with arms.


its deffo possible my arsm all biceps and fk all tris and i hardly even train bis and smash tris lol

dont think HG is fussed about balance as his goal is powerlifting though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Not for me mate, I train to be functional and strong at the major compound lifts. I don't have the time or energy to waste on bicep training as it wont help with DL, SQ or BP.


lol beat me to it haah


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Not for me mate, I train to be functional and strong at the major compound lifts. I don't have the time or energy to waste on bicep training as it wont help with DL, SQ or BP.


Fair enough mate. I admire your non-vainness lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> lol beat me to it haah


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Fair enough mate. I admire your non-vainness lol


I also have a large, pregnant looking gut :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. I've done virtually no bicep work at all over the years and it hasn't stopped them from growing...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I also have a large, pregnant looking gut :lol:


I don't admire that :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update:

Back on everything today including 1 Aromasin a day. Heat has totally gone, back pumps dissipated, tiredness still the biggest issue, feeling fcked at all times. I have also dropped all caffeine drinks from my diet apart from 1 coffee in the morning. Drinking water instead.

Schedule for the week:-

Tue : DL (270KG will be attempted, straps)

Wed : BP (160KG will be attempted)

Thu : SQ (245KG will be attemped)

Successful lifts above will be video'ed.

Trying to force the food down me but struggling today, don't know why.

Looking forward to the gym so much, chomping at the bit, feel like a caged animal, cannot wait to get down there, 4 days off should enable a big lift today.

Will take weight today. Also will get a pic on Thursday if I remember.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL day

Weight : 122KG, down 2.3KG on the week which may seem strange as I am on a SHIC but is understandable for me. I have stopped drinking - this will equate to massive amounts of cals being dropped from my diet (sessions did involve 20+ cans of Guinness in one sitting). Anyhow, I feel tighter and bigger. Hopefully the end of week pic should show this.

I jabbed 1ml MTREN DS before gym. I felt strong, powerful and confident.

100KG * 4

140KG * 2

180KG * 2

268KG * 1 (690lbs, straps, gumshield, nose tork) - felt easier than the 256KG from last week, more in the tank, form still shocking  , got a vid so will upload tonight if I remember.

Done. 9 reps 

Reserving energy for BP tomorrow and SQ on Thursday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Give the gym hell mate. 4 days off, all that food and AAS, you should destroy them numbers.
> 
> Im back from work soon, so will be running a 4 week mini ish SHIC. Can't wait to join you


Thanks Si, hope all is well mate!! I just got the DL, confident on SQ, let's wait and see on BP, always a weakness of mine.

SHIC time, good man, will you be logging it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> DL day
> 
> Weight : 122KG, down 2.3KG on the week which may seem strange as I am on a SHIC but is understandable for me. I have stopped drinking - this will equate to massive amounts of cals being dropped from my diet (sessions did involve 20+ cans of Guinness in one sitting). Anyhow, I feel tighter and bigger. Hopefully the end of week pic should show this.
> 
> ...


9 reps lol that's funny


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 9 reps lol that's funny


Hey Fatstuff, what's so funny, I'm fcked!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Fatstuff, what's so funny, I'm fcked!!


Mate I believe u, one max rep is enough to make u fcuked. Just find 9 reps amusing lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like you had a good day in the gym. The Mtren DS helps
> 
> 268 on deads is a fantastic number.
> 
> No logs mate, I'm terrible at following them and logging one will be even worse. It won't be anything like yours, but big enough though


What kind of dosage u using??


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Going to try low test for the first time with higher Tren, deca and EQ. Long and short esters of test, Tren and nandrolone. 4 weeks, with pre workout shots and Halo. Maybe some M1-test if my source can find some.
> 
> Probably around 600- 800 test and 1g+ Tren and deca with 1.5 EQ . 4 weeks high doses then will taper to cruise when at work again.


What lab for eq do you use mate? I'm currently 3 weeks into current cycle which involves a generous dose of 1g eq, first time using it and am using WC bold500.

How do you find it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking brilliant mate you smashed it !!!

The gods are happy !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Going to try low test for the first time with higher Tren, deca and EQ. Long and short esters of test, Tren and nandrolone. 4 weeks, with pre workout shots and Halo. Maybe some M1-test if my source can find some.
> 
> Probably around 600- 800 test and 1g+ Tren and deca with 1.5 EQ . 4 weeks high doses then will taper to cruise when at work again.


Wow, I don't envy u a gram of tren lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Fatstuff, what's so funny, I'm fcked!!


LOL. You're the only person I know uses less volume than me...

And that's just because I warm up more due to age:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL. You're the only person I know uses less volume than me...
> 
> And that's just because I warm up more due to age:lol:


Post up a routine DL session mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Post up a routine DL session mate.


I haven't got one. I haven't deadlifted for several years. I had a bad back injury a few years ago. Tried to deadlift again quite recently, took it easy, and ended up crippled for several days.

I've been back squatting for a year and have no issue with those, and have been benching since February and all going well. Will continue to strengthen core then try the deads once again.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not seen tom yet as off to work again but curry and beer is on the cards .


Will be back there Fri prolly mate,come home for sex and perversion eve with Mrs as Daughter at Nans! :thumb:

It was pishing down when we left!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I haven't got one. I haven't deadlifted for several years. I had a bad back injury a few years ago. Tried to deadlift again quite recently, took it easy, and ended up crippled for several days.
> 
> I've been back squatting for a year and have no issue with those, and have been benching since February and all going well. Will continue to strengthen core then try the deads once again.


Fair enough, I was just interested in the amout of volume you did after your comment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, I was just interested in the amout of volume you did after your comment


Haahaa, enjoy the S&P eve mate 

Sensible to come home for the rest of the week, the weather doesn't look too clever!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, I was just interested in the amout of volume you did after your comment


On my last heavy squat day I would do

5x100kg

5x140kg

3x180kg

1x220kg

1x240kg

1x260kg

With maybe a couple of sets of calf work to finish.

On bench day...

2x5x60kg

2x5x80kg

3x100kg

3x120kg

1x140kg

1x160kg

Followed by 1 set of CGBP and 2 sets of flyes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, enjoy the S&P eve mate
> 
> Sensible to come home for the rest of the week, the weather doesn't look too clever!!


I think if my brain has re-set we go back Fri,as it is supposed to be hot1

How was my town to you,treated well i hope?Family enjoy it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> On my last heavy squat day I would do
> 
> 5x100kg
> 
> ...


Way too much volume for me. Almost GVT!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think if my brain has re-set we go back Fri,as it is supposed to be hot1
> 
> How was my town to you,treated well i hope?Family enjoy it?


Yes, weekend should be hot again.

Loved Southend mate, it was busy, especially on Sunday, weather glorious, funfair on Saturday (it was funny when my little boy wanted me to go on a ride with him, I had to be a contortionist to fit in the damn thing  ). DOwn the beach on Sunday, walked about town centre (quite large actually).

And I kept off the Guinness!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Will be back there Fri prolly mate,come home for sex and perversion eve with Mrs as Daughter at Nans! :thumb:
> 
> It was pishing down when we left!


Im off to spain at weekend after wifes comp lol


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Monster session today, 4 days rest and loads of food paid off.

You smashed the DL today, only just had enough to record it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Novo78 said:


> Monster session today, 4 days rest and loads of food paid off.
> 
> You smashed the DL today, only just had enough to record it.


Good sesh, your 200KG DL unassisted was impressive too, considering the short time you have been training.


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ha, love the fact we got given little foam pads to lower the noise and you ignored em


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lightweight baby !!!!


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good sesh, your 200KG DL unassisted was impressive too, considering the short time you have been training.


Cheers, battered now though. Sprawled out on the sofa trying to build up the energy to cook something... The only thing that's gonna make me do it is the fear of missing a meal.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


>


no lockout= no lift buddy 

but good effort though your back gonna be sore tomorrow :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


>


Man your back is gonna be ruined after this SHIC if your pulling PBS like this every week! Makes me cringe lol

Again, heavy lift though mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> no lockout= no lift buddy
> 
> but good effort though your back gonna be sore tomorrow :lol:


Haahaa, was locked out mate, you on wind up again. I'll do 280 for you next week


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Man your back is gonna be ruined after this SHIC if your pulling PBS like this every week! Makes me cringe lol
> 
> Again, heavy lift though mate!


Cheers mate, back feels fine, a little tender. Will eat loads of grub tonight.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, back feels fine, a little tender. Will eat loads of grub tonight.


You wait till the morning lok


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, was locked out mate, you on wind up again. I'll do 280 for you next week


sorry matey shoulders were in front of pelvis 

280 next week .


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You like a wee dog wanting to pump everything in sight?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> sorry matey shoulders were in front of pelvis
> 
> 280 next week .


Haahaa.

280 next week it is.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa.
> 
> 280 next week it is.


Don't do it!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You like a wee dog wanting to pump everything in sight?


Strangely no, I think the rush of gear has made the body so tired that I am having a few ED issues mate. Hopefully, once I am in full flow, I'll be like a dog with two dciks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> How's your BP looking?


Readings from Friday.

Blood pressure:

After 3 reading here are the averages:-

Diastolic 136

Systolic 78

RHR 90

Happy with the above. RHR floats between 80 and 90 so that is pretty normal for me too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep, it always is though. Was pushing 90 in December, before my cut, got it down to low 70s during cut (17 1/2 stone, cardio etc) but shots back up when heavy.

After this SHIC I have two goals, get BF down and RHR down too.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Do you not do any cardio while you bulk? I didn't on last bulk but going to keep doing it from now on. Cant be healthy 100 kg+ eating lots no cardio, I felt like utter crap towards the end of the bulk.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like a plan. Have you been seen by a doc reference your RHR. I'm sure 80-90 is considered poor at any age.


I reckon it i the T3 anyhow, been on it for 2 years


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Do you not do any cardio while you bulk? I didn't on last bulk but going to keep doing it from now on. Cant be healthy 100 kg+ eating lots no cardio, I felt like utter crap towards the end of the bulk.


I literally have nothing left for cardio, struggle to get out of bed this morning mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update: weird, dream-filled sleep, felt totally knackered when I woke up, still tired now. All over soreness from the DL, mainly legs!!

Quads are full of oil now and I am running out of sites.

BP today, will try for 155/160.

I have ridiculous amounts of food to eat today so I am about to get stuck in!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

time to open up pecs tarps and lats me thinks .

and no wonder your sore :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> time to open up pecs tarps and lats me thinks .
> 
> and no wonder your sore :lol:


Haahaa, don't fancy any of them 

Falling asleep at my desk mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP day

Totally drained, unenthusiastic, felt weak and gay. Anyhow, got my 'arris down there and pinned 1ml Supertren.

60

100

157 (failed, just, slight touch). If I was fresh, I would defo have got this. BP will be first lift next week and I will break 160.

144

123

Flyes with 22.5 and 25KG DBs.

Done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BP day
> 
> Totally drained, unenthusiastic, felt weak and *gay*. Anyhow, got my 'arris down there and pinned 1ml Supertren.
> 
> ...


This is the most worrying thing! I never knew gear made you gay :confused1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This is the most worrying thing! I never knew gear made you gay :confused1:


Ask @ewen


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This is the most worrying thing! I never knew gear made you gay :confused1:


Joking aside my mrs genuinely thinks gear turns u gay! I think it's because I keep going for her ar5ehole.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> This is the most worrying thing! I never knew gear made you gay :confused1:


but you should know afterall you are the one that wears tiny little thongs slaps oil on and parades around a panel of men `fapping` over you


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> but you should know afterall you are the one that wears tiny little thongs slaps oil on and parades around a panel of men `fapping` over you


 :lol: you wish you had the sexual maturity to do such things


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you wish you had the sexual maturity to do such things


haha you know i would just be sat on the open stage fapping


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha you know i would just be sat on the open stage fapping


More like sat in judges lap!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> More like sat in judges lap!


do you often pose near naked thinking of me sat on a judges lap


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> This is the most worrying thing! I never knew gear made you gay :confused1:


It's never caused any gay problems with me, but gear does some strange things to my boyfriend..... :bounce:

...joke


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> BP day
> 
> Totally drained, unenthusiastic, felt weak and gay. Anyhow, got my 'arris down there and pinned 1ml Supertren.
> 
> ...


Was a good attempt today, only just missed it. Good considering you was nodding off at your desk before we went down


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been warned that during a SHIC I should keep a close eye on RBC and Haemocrit levels. I know Oxys are bad for this. Apparently, high RBC/Haemocrit can be very serious and dangerous. Therefore I think it is wise to try to understand it.

Anybody have any experience of high RBC/Heamocrit and how to decrease it.

@pea head, @biglbs.

Maybe a touch of blood letting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty sure all u can do is let some blood. You could donate, could be ethically wrong using them kind of resources for your own personal benefit but donating blood u could save a life ...... Your own!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Adequate hydration is a major factor as well, keep that in mind mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Get the leeches out mate lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update:

Ate all my food and took all PEDS yesterday as prescribed. Bed at 20:30 and slepy through until 04:15. Strange sleep again, tossing and turning, dreams etc. No sweats though.

Aching all over today, especially back. Still feel tired. Squat day today, I'll have to see how I feel for the 245 but I want to have a go if my body holds up. Will be videoed if I do atttempt it. Update later.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I have been warned that during a SHIC I should keep a close eye on RBC and Haemocrit levels. I know Oxys are bad for this. Apparently, high RBC/Haemocrit can be very serious and dangerous. Therefore I think it is wise to try to understand it.
> 
> Anybody have any experience of high RBC/Heamocrit and how to decrease it.
> 
> ...


That's right, blood letting is the only successful way to lower rbc/hct and it may take much more than you realise. Once it gets to a dangerous level it may take 5-6 pints to get it down. Some use aspirin on high doses purely to try and prevent and clots even though your count will still be high.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> That's right, blood letting is the only successful way to lower rbc/hct and it may take much more than you realise. Once it gets to a dangerous level it may take 5-6 pints to get it down. Some use aspirin on high doses purely to try and prevent and clots even though your count will still be high.


Thanks mate, I'll add in aspirin. I don't mind blood letting, just don't know how to do it.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, I'll add in aspirin. I don't mind blood letting, just don't know how to do it.


If you do decide to take blood just ensure someone is with you incase you pass out.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aspirin won't change how "sticky" your blood is, the only things that will are stuff like warfarin and heparin... There's a good thread on it somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/209702-rbc-high-cruise.html

Some good info here


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day

Really tired on way down gym, not hungry at all (I have only eaten 1 egg this morning along with 04:30 shake), p1ss is very dark orange too.

Anyhow, jabbed 1ml MTREN DS and got myself in gym

60KG (too stiff to hold bar properly, very stiff on way down and back up).

60KG (loosening up a little)

100KG

140KG

180KG

230KG (failed, not even half way down, felt twinge in lower back on left side, bailed out).

Done.

Disappointing end to week but, looking back, maybe I shouldn't have gone the gym today. I think the DL on Tuesday took a lot more out of me than I thought.

Next gym sesh in Monday so lots of food, rest, water over weekend.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention, rbc life is around 12 weeks. So in reality IF (I know your not) you come off all aas incl trt doses your rbc should be normal again after 12 weeks as all rbc will be new.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tip of the day .

All next week go over your tekkers and I'll bet money your lifts the week after will be 10kg over your current max .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you warm up at all before training?

Your trying for PBS every session your CNS will be under a lot of strain, maybe have a deload few weeks concentrating on form and explosiveness, guarantee you'll come back stonger and fresher and smash a pb!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 123 KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Tip of the day .
> 
> All next week go over your tekkers and I'll bet money your lifts the week after will be 10kg over your current max .


Back to it Monday, 160KG BP 

No pussying out.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Do you warm up at all before training?
> 
> Your trying for PBS every session your CNS will be under a lot of strain, maybe have a deload few weeks concentrating on form and explosiveness, guarantee you'll come back stonger and fresher and smash a pb!!


I have 4 weeks of the SHIC left and every training sesh must count. I need to MTFU!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I was thinking (and this isn't a criticism just an observation) that because of the very low volume you do and they way you train for pb's each session as soon as you come off the shic you're not going to be able to lift the same weights as you were on cycle. I know this is the case for all cycles pretty much but my point is that you probably aren't building any kind of muscular endurance or increasing raw power doing such low volume. Would a slightly higher volume week aiming for almost more of a hypertrophy style of training not be beneficial. People don't build much muscle in a week but given the aas doses and food it's going to do something I would think.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure how you trained in the run up to your SHIC mate. The way that you train I would recommend training at around 70% of your 1RM four weeks prior to the SHIC, and gradually increasing your weights until you hit your previous 1RM at around week 3 of the SHIC. This should give you the base and the momentum to blast past this for new pbs over the final 3 weeks of your cycle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I have 4 weeks of the SHIC left and every training sesh must count. I need to MTFU!!


Appreciate and understand your attitude, I'm the same, but we both know its silly talk, you'll either burn out or injure yourself lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I was thinking (and this isn't a criticism just an observation) that because of the very low volume you do and they way you train for pb's each session as soon as you come off the shic you're not going to be able to lift the same weights as you were on cycle. I know this is the case for all cycles pretty much but my point is that you probably aren't building any kind of muscular endurance or increasing raw power doing such low volume. Would a slightly higher volume week aiming for almost more of a hypertrophy style of training not be beneficial. People don't build much muscle in a week but given the aas doses and food it's going to do something I would think.
> 
> Just my thoughts


Hey Ben, thanks for the thoughts. I have trained this way for 3 years now and I usually hit PBs on blast, drop about 10% on cruise and slowly work my way back to my blast levels. I am then ready for another blast.

I need to maximise the SHIC and I'm still trying to work out how to do this the optimal way withhout burnout. I think I failed on this this week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Ben, thanks for the thoughts. I have trained this way for 3 years now and I usually hit PBs on blast, drop about 10% on cruise and slowly work my way back to my blast levels. I am then ready for another blast.
> 
> I need to maximise the SHIC and I'm still trying to work out how to do this the optimal way withhout burnout. I think I failed on this this week.


Yeah clearly it works to an extent as you have a very good level of strength but I wondered if the lack of endurance might be holding things back a bit. Not just now I mean generally.

I don't know much about a PL style routine so I might be talking pish but I'm sure even pl's use different methods depending on what they are trying to do.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm not sure how you trained in the run up to your SHIC mate. The way that you train I would recommend training at around 70% of your 1RM four weeks prior to the SHIC, and gradually increasing your weights until you hit your previous 1RM at around week 3 of the SHIC. This should give you the base and the momentum to blast past this for new pbs over the final 3 weeks of your cycle.


Hey Mingster, I wasn't hitting PBs on the run-in and was off all gear too. I probably need to cycle the training with one week going for a PB for each lift and next week to do more volume.

e.g.

Week 1

DL - PB

BP - volume

SQ - PB

Week 2

DL - volume

BP - PB

SQ - volume

Also I am going to sort the training sessions to be Mon, Wed and Fri so I have a day of rest between.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Appreciate and understand your attitude, I'm the same, but we both know its silly talk, you'll either burn out or injure yourself lol


Hello mate, remark was quite flippant actually. You are correct and I need to get the balance right - see posts above.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ultimately you are in new territory for you with this SHIC so it's going to take a bit of tweaking. Not as if you can ask somebody who has run the same cycle what to do lol

You'll nail it mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah clearly it works to an extent as you have a very good level of strength but I wondered if the lack of endurance might be holding things back a bit. Not just now I mean generally.
> 
> I don't know much about a PL style routine so I might be talking pish but I'm sure even pl's use different methods depending on what they are trying to do.


Honest answer, I don't know. I'll just have to work it out on the way. I know that I overtrained this week though and fcked my squat session up. I did train 3 days back to back though.

I am splitting ttraining next week.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How come you decided this sort of training anyway?

What are your goals again for the future, you wanting to compete etc?

It's a first iv seen training like this with obviously the amount of gear. Wouldn't say a 3 or 4 day split hitting all muscles with compound movements in them be much more beneficial?

Not slating just interested as to why you choose this training and your goals


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ultimately you are in new territory for you with this SHIC so it's going to take a bit of tweaking. Not as if you can ask somebody who has run the same cycle what to do lol
> 
> You'll nail it mate


Exactly Ben, may be trial and error.

Hope so mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How come you decided this sort of training anyway?
> 
> What are your goals again for the future, you wanting to compete etc?
> 
> ...


I have trained this way for 3 years, sort of a hybrid between HIT (Mentzer-style)/JW007 and my own methods too. Interestingly enough, two other big guys on the board train in a similar fashion - @ewen and @Mingster.

I would like to compete at PL but need DL 300, SQ 280 and BP 180.

This is the first time I have used this type of gear.

"Wouldn't say a 3 or 4 day split hitting all muscles with compound movements in them be much more beneficial?" - dunno, I have never trained this way.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fair enough I wish you luck on your goals


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have trained this way for 3 years, sort of a hybrid between HIT (Mentzer-style)/JW007 and my own methods too. Interestingly enough, two other big guys on the board train in a similar fashion - @ewen and @Mingster.
> 
> I would like to compete at PL but need DL 300, SQ 280 and BP 180.
> 
> ...


Correct also there is no point doing fluff exercises that drain the CNS and waste pie eating time .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just seen this mate as not been on as much since injury and operations etc

Cell count wont come down unless blood letting like other members have said...keep on it....very important.

Even be careful with blood letting...epically if using that muck (oxy,eq)...because AAS stimulate the bone marrow to make more cells....make sure it doesn't get to the 20 mark if you are getting blood checked on cell count....as you take blood out...that's fine but be careful as when blood is let out the body will think its lost blood so will start producing it again to make amends if you get me.

Aspirin will help (slightly).....hydration is a must...also celery and beetroot to keep BP lower ....good luck with this :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I have trained this way for 3 years, sort of a hybrid between HIT (Mentzer-style)/JW007 and my own methods too. Interestingly enough, two other big guys on the board train in a similar fashion - @ewen and @Mingster.
> 
> I would like to compete at PL but need DL 300, SQ 280 and BP 180.
> 
> ...


Is it too late in the day to add some speed work into it??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> Just seen this mate as not been on as much since injury and operations etc
> 
> Cell count wont come down unless blood letting like other members have said...keep on it....very important.
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

Hope you are on the mend WRT injuries/ops.

I'm probably going to drop the Oxys and increase proviron to 200mg/day, kill two birds with one stone. Drop Oxys as I don't really like them and also their RBC issues. Increase prov due to ongoing libido/ED issues (FFS!!).

I'll have to sort a blood test out too pretty soon. Who do I let blood? WHat kit do I need?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it too late in the day to add some speed work into it??


Yep, think so matey, thanks for idea though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Mingster, I wasn't hitting PBs on the run-in and was off all gear too. I probably need to cycle the training with one week going for a PB for each lift and next week to do more volume.
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...


 @Mingster,

I have decided that over the next two weeks I will sort training as above. Also I will always go for PBs at beginning of week. Something like this:-

Week 1

Mon : BP - PB

Tue : SQ - PB

Thu : DL - volume

Week 2

Mon : DL - PB

Tue : BP - volume

Thu : SQ - volume

I can only get the gym between Mon-Thu. Also the above will ensure I do not burnout as rapidly as I did this week. Anyhow, I'll give it a shot over the next two weeks.

n.b. when I say volume I do not mean loads of volume, just not PBs 

Thoughts?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @Mingster,
> 
> I have decided that over the next two weeks I will sort training as above. Also I will always go for PBs at beginning of week. Something like this:-
> 
> ...


I love volume mate it's how I train and my lifts for body weight are pretty high. I pyramid up to max weight for reps and then decrease back down to nothing in 10 or 20 kg increments so deadlifts and squats are 8-10 sets for me you won't regret it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Hope you are on the mend WRT injuries/ops.
> 
> ...


Well mate...nice to hear you are dropping the poison 

As for the kit...that is something I very much doubt you will get on needs be done through your GP tbh or TRY give blood at a donor centre.

Best thing do is go see the GP for a blood test and ask them to check your RBC.

Last time I had mine done they gave me a bollocking for using AAS....so if you are reluctant let them know know you are using and don't want it on your record then the only other way..like i say is donor centre..but this can be tricky also as they screen it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pea head said:


> Well mate...nice to hear you are dropping the poison
> 
> As for the kit...that is something I very much doubt you will get on needs be done through your GP tbh or TRY give blood at a donor centre.
> 
> ...


2x on dropping oxys.

Where I'm from they are reserved for 'chavs' lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Mingster,
> 
> I have decided that over the next two weeks I will sort training as above. Also I will always go for PBs at beginning of week. Something like this:-
> 
> ...


Yes, mate. I think some sort of intensity cycling can only be a good thing. On the volume days drop down to 80% for triples.

As I've said, if you were to do a similar cycle in the future I would recommend a progressive training routine that would peak mid cycle giving you the second half of the cycle to increase your pbs. Momentum in your training is key to bumping up your 1RM, and momentum comes from dropping weights and cycling back up:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yes, mate. I think some sort of intensity cycling can only be a good thing. On the volume days drop down to 80% for triples.
> 
> As I've said, if you were to do a similar cycle in the future I would recommend a progressive training routine that would peak mid cycle giving you the second half of the cycle to increase your pbs. Momentum in your training is key to bumping up your 1RM, and momentum comes from dropping weights and cycling back up:thumb:


Thanks mate.

Week 1

Mon : BP - PB (160KG+)

Tue : SQ - PB (235KG+)

Thu : DL - volume (80% of 270 = 216KG so I'll do as many of these as poss  )

Week 2

Mon : DL - PB (270KG+)

Tue : BP - volume (128KG - rep out)

Thu : SQ - volume (188KG - rep out)

Repeat week1-2 into week3-4 adding weight etc.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Week 1
> 
> ...


Find out what works for you.

I like to do two triples with 80% then add weight the next session and try for two triples again. By the time I get to 95% I'm down to one triple or two doubles. Then 100% for a double and, finally, a new pb the following week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Find out what works for you.
> 
> I like to do two triples with 80% then add weight the next session and try for two triples again. By the time I get to 95% I'm down to one triple or two doubles. Then 100% for a double and, finally, a new pb the following week.


That's the issue - unchartered territories here with the amount of food and gear and therefore training regime.

I'll follow my plan above for 2 weeks and see how I get on.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If you do decide to try donate blood mate or us know how you get on or if they turn you down. Got oxy's in my next cycle so might have to try it myself part way through the cycle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No orals/slin/gh today, body was feeling battered and needed rest. Food has been good though. Feeling much better already. Good sleep lat night and kip this afternoon.

Back on slin/gh tomorrow and orals on Monday (dropping Oxys and upping proviron).


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

kingdale said:


> If you do decide to try donate blood mate or us know how you .


Let us know. God dam hate touch screen phones.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dropped oxys, increased proviron from today (taking orals today as missed yesterday).

BP 130/80 so all good.

RHR 95+ which isn't so good. Drop T3 to 50mcg/day perhaps?


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

What use does T3 have in this bulk mate? I thought it was a cutting thing?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ceek said:


> What use does T3 have in this bulk mate? I thought it was a cutting thing?


Speeds up protein synthesis mate and therefore important when eating 9k cals +.


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Speeds up protein synthesis mate and therefore important when eating 9k cals +.


Does it? I thought it was something to do with metabolism (not being smart ****, trying to get facts right lol)

Are you taking it around any specific point in the day?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ceek said:


> Does it?


Yes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a sneaking suspicion that it is the T3 causing the lethargy and tiredness so will drop it for a few days (I have been taking 100mcg first thing in morning on empty stomach). If it is not this, I'll drop all orals.

Also I have upped pre-WO meds to 2.5ml (MtrenDS and Supertren).

Food has been OK, eating plenty but not 100% correct i.e. last night, as we have missus's family staying, we had chinese takeaway. I had my usual chips, rice and curry but added 300g prawns on top. I stick to diet 100% on working days, and less on non-working days but try to ensure that I eat loads and to keep protein up.

Looking forward to 2 days of PBS tomorrow and Tuesday. Today I will be eating loads today, I have been sleeping loads since Friday (afternoon kips are the norm when not working in office).

AAS jabs ands slin in. Orals/shake being consumed as I type. As family staying, have been skipping GH shot as difficult to do when people are staying over. I will increase the GH dosages to make up for the failures.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I feel rubbish on t3 mate. Had it on cycle and with dnp and feel rubbish when I use it. Dropped it on dnp after a week and felt better within a day. Not sure why, maybe I/we just don't need the extra ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I feel rubbish on t3 mate. Had it on cycle and with dnp and feel rubbish when I use it. Dropped it on dnp after a week and felt better within a day. Not sure why, maybe I/we just don't need the extra ?


Hey Ben, thanks mate. I have been on T3 for an age but usually 50mcg pd. I have started using D Hacks at 100mcg pd and have started feeling really sh1te. Maybe D Hacks is stronger or, as you say, I don't need it in this stack. I'll leave it out for a few days and may try 50mcg sometime later.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Ben, thanks mate. I have been on T3 for an age but usually 50mcg pd. I have started using D Hacks at 100mcg pd and have started feeling really sh1te. Maybe D Hacks is stronger or, as you say, I don't need it in this stack. I'll leave it out for a few days and may try 50mcg sometime later.


Id put the lethargy towards insane amounts of HGH rather than t3 mate I have been using dhacks t3 100mcg 2 days on 2 off no bother


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Id put the lethargy towards insane amounts of HGH rather than t3 mate I have been using dhacks t3 100mcg 2 days on 2 off no bother


How long have you being running them like that mate? Still deciding how to run mine.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How's the weight?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dropped T3 and no lethargy. Definitely the culprit but I need it in so maybe 50 in morning and 50 when I get home from work?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How's the weight?


Will measure tomorrow mate. Prob 124KG I would suggest. Defo looking and feeling bigger. I'll be jabbing 40iu GH tonight too.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You taking your GH in the oner or spreading out?

Its crazy people run 5ius and have problems so be good to see how you get on with that!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You taking your GH in the oner or spreading out?
> 
> Its crazy people run 5ius and have problems so be good to see how you get on with that!


16-20iu per shot


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 16-20iu per shot


Crazy ****er


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP Day

Was stuck working on a serious production issue last night until 11:30pm so wento to bed extremely late for me and had sh1te sleep. Forgot 2nd shot of GH because of the work, also didn't get shake down me as was too late.

Anyhow, Bench day, feeling Ok-ish, dehydrated for some reason.

Shot 2.5ML BSI Mtren DS, twice it blocked the needle due to crystals I think, weird.

BB BP

60

100

152 (all out, no more there, maybe I am just destined to be a turd bencher, with this amount of gear inb me, I thought I would be pressing more by this stage).

145

DB OHP

30

37.5

Done. 30 min sesh.

I was expecting more so disappointed but maybe lack of sleep and dehydration were part of the issue.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BP Day
> 
> Was stuck working on a serious production issue last night until 11:30pm so wento to bed extremely late for me and had sh1te sleep. Forgot 2nd shot of GH because of the work, also didn't get shake down me as was too late.
> 
> ...


no matter how much gear mate i think if u are not feelin 100% u wont smash the pb...u need to be feeling it in my opinion.....lack of sleep is a killer in my book than the dehydration....poor sleep seriously affect my training....until next time dude im sure u will smash it in the next couple weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> no matter how much gear mate i think if u are not feelin 100% u wont smash the pb...u need to be feeling it in my opinion.....lack of sleep is a killer in my book than the dehydration....poor sleep seriously affect my training....until next time dude im sure u will smash it in the next couple weeks


I guess you are right mate but it is frustrating. I am defo looking and feeling much bigger yet BP is shocking. Lots of water, food and sleep tonight and crack on with my PB at squat tomorrow, use the anger from today to power it up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

9ml jab done in left quad, will pin 40iu GH, 1000iu HCG and 1ml of MT2 before bed.

Sex drive is back and tiredness/lethargy has dissipated.

Back on proper diet today. Will smash in some cheesecake before bed too 

Feeling confident about Squat tomorrow.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

chilisi said:


> What does 9ml feel like?


As humanly close to feel like superman as possible I recon


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What does 9ml feel like?


Takes ages to get in, PC Test is soooo thick. Quads can take it no problem though. Slight swelling and redness from Sat 9ml jab on right quad, first time this cycle.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> As humanly close to feel like superman as possible I recon


Haahaa, now lethargy has gone, I am awaiting take-off


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, now lethargy has gone, I am awaiting take-off


I'm off graft at the mo, salmonella has ****ed me over big style, just sat in the house starving it with a bag of green electrolites powder, salt and water. I'm cold turkeying this **** out lol. Sent my sh1te of today lol bet it comes back as some steroid enhanced superbug. I can't wait to feel like 'take-off' again lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I guess you are right mate but it is frustrating. I am defo looking and feeling much bigger yet BP is shocking. Lots of water, food and sleep tonight and crack on with my PB at squat tomorrow, use the anger from today to power it up.


Just butting in on the convo

I find some times that when I think I am going to have a crap workout it actually turns out to be a really good one, adrenaline starts to kick in and off I go....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm off graft at the mo, salmonella has ****ed me over big style, just sat in the house starving it with a bag of green electrolites powder, salt and water. I'm cold turkeying this **** out lol. Sent my sh1te of today lol bet it comes back as some steroid enhanced superbug. I can't wait to feel like 'take-off' again lol


Sounds grim, hope you sort it out soon mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Just butting in on the convo
> 
> I find some times that when I think I am going to have a crap workout it actually turns out to be a really good one, adrenaline starts to kick in and off I go....


I am interested in the mental side of lifting and try to visualise my lifts before doing them etc.

Anybody got any routines they use etc?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds ok that. Iv'e done up to 6ml with PC test/mast/Tren. Went in no problem, took my time though and massaged well after.


Good man, I usually go for a 5 min walk around house/garden doing BW squats too to get the muscle moving.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Very strange last night. I finished my shake and jabbed 40iu GH, 1ml MT2 and 1000iu HCG IM into right quad. Started feeling sleepy, so headed upstairs for bed, had a slash, started feeling really cold and shivering, headed for bed, by this time the shivering was uncontrollable with massive jerking. Dived in bed and couldn't get warm at all, shivering away. Shouted missus to put another quilt over me and got warm after about 20 mins. Felt a little sick, and every time I stuck my hand/arm out of bed, shivers come back. Kept on feeling terrible until 01:30 when I fell asleep. I woke up at 02:00 in the biggest pool of sweat I have ever produced (even on 500mg DNP). Swapped clothes/bedclothes and dived back in until 05:00.

Bad reaction to the large amounts of GH? I have taken 40iu subq before but not IM. MT2? HCG? Bear in mind I already shot 9ml oils yesterday evening.

Very weird and horrible experience. Tired today, no orals. May rep out on DLs today and save squat for Thurs.


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Very strange last night. I finished my shake and jabbed 40iu GH, 1ml MT2 and 1000iu HCG IM into right quad. Started feeling sleepy, so headed upstairs for bed, had a slash, started feeling really cold and shivering, headed for bed, by this time the shivering was uncontrollable with massive jerking. Dived in bed and couldn't get warm at all, shivering away. Shouted missus to put another quilt over me and got warm after about 20 mins. Felt a little sick, and every time I stuck my hand/arm out of bed, shivers come back. Kept on feeling terrible until 01:30 when I fell asleep. I woke up at 02:00 in the biggest pool of sweat I have ever produced (even on 500mg DNP). Swapped clothes/bedclothes and dived back in until 05:00.
> 
> Bad reaction to the large amounts of GH? I have taken 40iu subq before but not IM. MT2? HCG? Bear in mind I already shot 9ml oils yesterday evening.
> 
> Very weird and horrible experience. Tired today, no orals. May rep out on DLs today and save squat for Thurs.


Sounds like a real rough night mate. What could have caused a reaction like that? Could it have been an outside influence, like a "bug"?

No point over doing it today, two nights bad kip on the bounce will take it out of you.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I am interested in the mental side of lifting and try to visualise my lifts before doing them etc.
> 
> Anybody got any routines they use etc?


Before I do bench press I sit and close my eyes for a few seconds and imagine I am like a machine and my arms are pistons that just go up and down. Sounds strange but seems to work for me.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

When I know that I have a heavy lifting day I start thinking about the lifts I'll have to do right from the morning (I train in late afternoon after work). I even get slightly anxious because I really feel the pressure to outdo myself. When I get to doing my lifts I can almost feel butterflies in my stomach from the adrenaline, almost like how I feel when I'm about to have a fight with somebody (not that I ever do anymore).

I think that it's a good thing though which probably enables me to lift more since I'm so psyched up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL Day

Felt totally sh1te after a bad night and was unsure whether I should go down gym. Bad start in that I forgot my vest so had to borrow a T-shirt from lost property (at least it had been washed by cleaners).

No orals/slin/pre-wo. I was amazed that I made it in to work, never mind the gym.

100

140 (felt a little dizzy on this lift)

180 (massive dizzy spell, only just managed to get it up).

Obviously, last night had killed my strength so I bailed it. Probably silly to go down anyhow.

Drinking lots and lots of water but appetite is zero.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> That's a good idea. I think I can remember training legs after shooting up to that much. I'm not a fan of jabbing so the more the better I say!
> 
> Everything else coming together?


Was ticking along nicely until last night - see post above.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Before I do bench press I sit and close my eyes for a few seconds and imagine I am like a machine and my arms are pistons that just go up and down. Sounds strange but seems to work for me.


Visualisation mate, I'm big on this!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> When I know that I have a heavy lifting day I start thinking about the lifts I'll have to do right from the morning (I train in late afternoon after work). I even get slightly anxious because I really feel the pressure to outdo myself. When I get to doing my lifts I can almost feel butterflies in my stomach from the adrenaline, almost like how I feel when I'm about to have a fight with somebody (not that I ever do anymore).
> 
> I think that it's a good thing though which probably enables me to lift more since I'm so psyched up.


Hey BT, same as me, if I know I have a PB attempt, on waking I will think about it, gear everything up too get it (food, water etc) and then psyche myself up too.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Visualisation mate, I'm big on this!!


I do all my workouts several times in my head prior to actually doing them in the flesh.

I'll probably start this 3/4 days before the session and I visualise the full session, including warm ups, rather than just the big planned lifts. It's very rare that I miss a lift after doing this.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Visualisation mate, I'm big on this!!


Its true mate it works ! Your brain cant tell the difference between something thats happening now or something your imagining happening now !

If i sit down and close my eyes and run through a fight in my head right from being told im up next so get ready, then walking out, my body really starts getting butterflies and that sh!t nervous feeling !! Its well weird lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday was a total write-off, I ate about half of my planned food and felt sh1te all day. Went to bed at 19:30 and got up at 04:15 so good kip, still a little dehydrated but food is going in well.

No gym today. No slin/orals/gh yesterday or today, trying to repair the body so I can have a go at squats tomorrow.

Thanks for comments on visualisation - seems to be much more popular than I thought. I won't feel like a weirdo now when I am standing there for 30s befroe a lift with my eyes closed


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, sounds like this SHIC is tough going. How you feeling about it at this stage?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, sounds like this SHIC is tough going. How you feeling about it at this stage?


Hey Ben,

Was expecting awesomeness but decidedly underwhelmed at the moment. First two weeks were a drag with total lethargy, ED etc etc. This is the third week and I had that weird episode on Monday (still trying to think what it could be, I did shoot 40iu GH, 1ml MT2 and 1000iu HCG IM in one shot just beforehand so this is the no 1 suspect).

I wouldn't mind going through all this sh1te if the results have been worthwhile but I am underwhelmed here - am I expecting too much? I was expecting big body changes and also big strength increases. These have not materialised yet. People have mentioned that I am bigger but I cannot see too much TBH.

Head down and crack on. I need to be more consistent with the GH shots but apart from that, I have been pretty good at sticking to everything.

I'll hit the gym tomorrow and have a good go at squats and see where we go from there.

I have had two days off everything and feel fine, I will jump back on orals/slin/gh etc tomorrow again.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How you finding the eating mate? What's your appetite like? Managing your meals?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How you finding the eating mate? What's your appetite like? Managing your meals?


Hello mate,

Eating is fine, the gear is ensuring that I am very hungry, I suppose the lifting helps. Yesterday was write off and today was about 80% of what I need to hit macros.

Tomorrow I am back on it and will give it a good go. If I start feeling sh1te again, orals will be dropped for good.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Very honest summary there mate. So hard to know what expectations to set and then the reality is always going to be an unknown too so It's a lot to take in I imagine.

Hope next few weeks are more in line with what you want to achieve.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Very honest summary there mate. So hard to know what expectations to set and then the reality is always going to be an unknown too so It's a lot to take in I imagine.
> 
> Hope next few weeks are more in line with what you want to achieve.


Thanks mate.

I'll keep plugging on, not in my nature to give up.

Usually I would "up the dose" but cannot in this instance 

I'll probably be using higher doses of GH for the duration as I have missed quite a few shots. See what effect this has.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day

Feeling good but still doubt in my mind about PB due to not feeling well on Monday/Tuesday.

Jabbed 2.5ml PC Supertren.

100

140

180

225 * 1 (this was close to max today)

160 * 5.

That was enough, power not quite there but decent sesh considering and quads feel nice and tired. All systems go for next week.

Sex drive is ramping up too which is a good sign, Canary Wharf in this weather has some amazing sights!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol, Canary Wharf in this weather on that much gear is going to wreck your head :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, Canary Wharf in this weather on that much gear is going to wreck your head :lol:


Haahaa, my 19.5" neck will be 24" by the end of the summer, so much swivelling of head to check out the sights, don't know whhich way to look at times!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, my 19.5" neck will be 24" by the end of the summer, so much swivelling of head to check out the sights, don't know whhich way to look at times!!!


Heading to the city next Wednesday, hoping it will be a sunny one! lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Heading to the city next Wednesday, hoping it will be a sunny one! lol


Don't forget the shades, especially if with missus


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : slin and orals in, feel fine. GH to be shot before bed, will do 30iu.

Food has been a little struggle today, may be the heat or the lack of gym action/PBs this week.

Weight : 124 KG.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : slin and orals in, feel fine. GH to be shot before bed, will do 30iu.
> 
> Food has been a little struggle today, may be the heat or the lack of gym action/PBs this week.
> 
> Weight : 124 KG.


Don't forget the GH 

Any noticeable changes in the mirror mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Don't forget the GH
> 
> Any noticeable changes in the mirror mate?


GM mate,

I did remember the GH and shot about 25iu-30iu into quad using slin pin, wave of tiredness came over me, hit sack, deep sleep, just woke up, struggling through fog to wake up.

There will be photo proof on Thursday but I feel bigger and more full. I "think" i am much bigger on top of torso and losing the Guinness gut on lower half. Trousers are looser around waist but much tighter around quads etc.

I feel as though it is all systems go now, body has adjusted, food is going in, time to smash some weights and grow. Feeling much more optimistic about the whole thing.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Keep smashing it out mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*CURRENT PEDS*


3g PC Test En pw

1.5g PC Tren En pw

1.5g PC Mast En pw

100mg PC Dbol pd

100mg PC Var pd

200mg Zaralone Proviron pd

120iu Levemir pd

30iu HGH (Hyges) pd

HCG - 1000iu pw

Aromasin/Adex - 1 tab a day dependent on feel.

2.5ml PC Supertren pre-WO, 1 * PW

2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-WO, 2 * PW

50mcg T3 pd


Above is current stack. I am now 20 days into the 42 day blast.

*Starting Lifts*

Bench 152.5KG

Squat 230KG

Deadlift 250KG

*Current Lifts*

Bench 152.5KG

Squat 235KG

Deadlift 270KG

I expect the lifts to kick on next week. I am going for a big lift on Squat (245KG) and BP (160KG). I'll be going for 280KG DL the week after. Reasonably happy with progress of lifts.

Photos posted on Thursday.

Current weight is 124KG, I believe starting weight was 122KG, so +2KG but definite body recomposition happening too.

I have broke through the lethargy, ED, sickness etc and really want to kick on now. Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Very strange last night. I finished my shake and jabbed 40iu GH, 1ml MT2 and 1000iu HCG IM into right quad. Started feeling sleepy, so headed upstairs for bed, had a slash, started feeling really cold and shivering, headed for bed, by this time the shivering was uncontrollable with massive jerking. Dived in bed and couldn't get warm at all, shivering away. Shouted missus to put another quilt over me and got warm after about 20 mins. Felt a little sick, and every time I stuck my hand/arm out of bed, shivers come back. Kept on feeling terrible until 01:30 when I fell asleep. I woke up at 02:00 in the biggest pool of sweat I have ever produced (even on 500mg DNP). Swapped clothes/bedclothes and dived back in until 05:00.
> 
> Bad reaction to the large amounts of GH? I have taken 40iu subq before but not IM. MT2? HCG? Bear in mind I already shot 9ml oils yesterday evening.
> 
> Very weird and horrible experience. Tired today, no orals. May rep out on DLs today and save squat for Thurs.


Hello mate I get the shivering ever time I change labs so I think its def a reaction to something , Its a horrible experience when in bed if I even move the shivers are back not nice at all , Anyway good luck for the rest of your cycle mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you think your gains so far have been worth all the usage?

I am currently looking at raising my dosages quite high for my blasts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Do you think your gains so far have been worth all the usage?
> 
> I am currently looking at raising my dosages quite high for my blasts.


At the moment, no, as I have had too many issues, but ask at the end of the 6 weeks 

Hopefully, I'll look back and say it was all worthwhile!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> At the moment, no, as I have had too many issues, but ask at the end of the 6 weeks
> 
> Hopefully, I'll look back and say it was all worthwhile!!


I know how you feel mate, 3 weeks into my Shic, I tore my stomach training causing me to vomit blood and be in a dizzy fever for a week! Had to call an end to my Shic then.

Was definitely starting to see some damn good numbers get added,10kg a session without fail, size ballooning too!

Stick with It and it will be worth it at the end.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> I know how you feel mate, 3 weeks into my Shic, I tore my stomach training causing me to vomit blood and be in a dizzy fever for a week! Had to call an end to my Shic then.
> 
> Was definitely starting to see some damn good numbers get added,10kg a session without fail, size ballooning too!
> 
> Stick with It and it will be worth it at the end.


Hello mate,

Welcome back, where have you been?

Thanks for good wishes, I'll stick it out to the grisly end


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

RowRow said:


> I know how you feel mate, 3 weeks into my Shic, I tore my stomach training causing me to vomit blood and be in a dizzy fever for a week! Had to call an end to my Shic then.
> 
> Was definitely starting to see some damn good numbers get added,10kg a session without fail, size ballooning too!
> 
> Stick with It and it will be worth it at the end.


FAAAAACK!! Sounds awful.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Welcome back, where have you been?
> 
> Thanks for good wishes, I'll stick it out to the grisly end


Nice to be back.

I've been lurking. Changed jobs, moved house and got myself back on track.

I am also now proudly under the tutelage of @Therealbigbear maybe not proud for him but proud for me ahaha!

So far loving it, will be starting my log up again soon.

You better had or i'll be very disappointed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Nice to be back.
> 
> I've been lurking. Changed jobs, moved house and got myself back on track.
> 
> ...


Big Bear - is that the massive dude from TM who was about 25st but has ripped down? Good fella by the way (is his name Dave??).

Good to see you back anyhow.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Big Bear - is that the massive dude from TM who was about 25st but has ripped down? Good fella by the way (is his name Dave??).
> 
> Good to see you back anyhow.


Yeah thats me sitting at 22st 11 with abs at moment


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Therealbigbear said:


> Yeah thats me sitting at 22st 11 with abs at moment


Good to see you mate.

No posting pics of you on my SHIC thread though, don't want to be upstaged on my own thread


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP Readings

135/80

RHR : 89

All fine, my RHR is high as usual but has dropped from last week. No issues.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad things are looking up for you mate, was a bit worried for you with all the tiredness, missing shots etc

Get all that food in you and remember - Train insane or stay the same 

How long is left on the SHIC?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Glad things are looking up for you mate, was a bit worried for you with all the tiredness, missing shots etc
> 
> Get all that food in you and remember - Train insane or stay the same
> 
> How long is left on the SHIC?


Cheers mate, there was never any serious worries otherwise I would have binned the SHIC but there was some concerns.

All good now tough, appetite is insane today, on 3rd meal already!!

Looking forward to hitting gym next week.

Today is day 20 out of 42. Entering the best phase now.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, there was never any serious worries otherwise I would have binned the SHIC but there was some concerns.
> 
> All good now tough, appetite is insane today, on 3rd meal already!!
> 
> ...


Good, I wanna see you fckin smashing it mate, everyone is rooting for you and im sure you will get what you want out of it, I know what its like missing shots at night but you just gotta think that the short time you're doing this for you need to make the most of every single shot so get it in there otherwise you can donate the GH to me as im a GH virgin


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Good, I wanna see you fckin smashing it mate, everyone is rooting for you and im sure you will get what you want out of it, I know what its like missing shots at night but you just gotta think that the short time you're doing this for you need to make the most of every single shot so get it in there otherwise you can donate the GH to me as im a GH virgin


Haahaaa, thanks mate. Usually I wouldn't miss even one shot, after all I am a junkie fck. But, it is hard to describe the levels of tiredness and lethargy I went through, I couldn't even get off the sofa to get a drink of water......

Anyhow, full steam ahead, all jabs will be going in, 25ml of oils this weekend and GH/Slin every day


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, thanks mate. Usually I wouldn't miss even one shot, after all I am a junkie fck. But, it is hard to describe the levels of tiredness and lethargy I went through, I couldn't even get off the sofa to get a drink of water......
> 
> Anyhow, full steam ahead, all jabs will be going in, 25ml of oils this weekend and GH/Slin every day


Hahahahaha! You could be mistaken for a junkie with the amount you're jabbing but looking at you might give it away.

Honestly mate I know what its like, when I did my last prep I was exhausted and sometimes couldn't be fcked to jab at all and could have quite happily slept on the sofa rather than moving to the bed but you gotta crack on with it and by the sounds of things you will now if the tiredness has subsided.

25ml of oils! I reckon that's more volume than I can produce in man fat


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

25ml of oils, some of my courses haven't been that much. We are all waiting for the journal entry.... Went to gym, lifted $hit up turned green turned into *HULKINGGROUND*


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad things are up for u, machine it out, those dosages are gonna be hanging around in your system for bluddy months u know. Even after day 42 youl gain for two month lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha! You could be mistaken for a junkie with the amount you're jabbing but looking at you might give it away.
> 
> Honestly mate I know what its like, when I did my last prep I was exhausted and sometimes couldn't be fcked to jab at all and could have quite happily slept on the sofa rather than moving to the bed but you gotta crack on with it and by the sounds of things you will now if the tiredness has subsided.
> 
> 25ml of oils! I reckon that's more volume than I can produce in man fat


Of course mate, forgot you competed recently!!

Suppose I need to MTFU


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> 25ml of oils, some of my courses haven't been that much. We are all waiting for the journal entry.... Went to gym, lifted $hit up turned green turned into *HULKINGGROUND*


Haahaaa, I like that, I might have that in my sig.

Huntingground to Hulkingground!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Glad things are up for u, machine it out, those dosages are gonna be hanging around in your system for bluddy months u know. Even after day 42 youl gain for two month lol


Cheers Mark, yeah, I did think about that and then thought, I'm going on holiday between 6-16th July so it will either be a nice rest for the body or a waste of gear, whichever way you want to look at it.

Thinking of having a long break after this, maybe cruise for rest of year!!

How's things? Got rid of the lurgy yet?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Of course mate, forgot you competed recently!!
> 
> Suppose I need to MTFU


How very dare you  I didn't just compete, I won haha.

Erm..... yes! When bed seems like the best option you think in your head 'a 2 min jab will make all the difference to gains and none to your sleep' because as we know bodybuilding is all to do with consistency.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

How much MT2 do you inject mate? I get 10mg vials and I make 30ish jabs out of that bottle so each pin is .33mg and that makes me feel as sick as a dog. Really fluey feeling and like I want to puke. 2-3 jabs in and I'm black though :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> How much MT2 do you inject mate? I get 10mg vials and I make 30ish jabs out of that bottle so each pin is .33mg and that makes me feel as sick as a dog. Really fluey feeling and like I want to puke. 2-3 jabs in and I'm black though :thumbup1:


Hey mate, how's things?

I put 5000iu HCG and 10mg MT2 into 5ml of water and shoot 1ml a week so 1000ui HCG and 2mg of MT2. Always feel fine. Am getting pretty dark now though, lots of people have commented. Funny thing is, I refuse to go on sunbeds too.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Mark, yeah, I did think about that and then thought, I'm going on holiday between 6-16th July so it will either be a nice rest for the body or a waste of gear, whichever way you want to look at it.
> 
> Thinking of having a long break after this, maybe cruise for rest of year!!
> 
> How's things? Got rid of the lurgy yet?


no mate, managing to half a diet with protein and a little bit of fat and fruit sugars , any sort of carb dairy gluten just rip me to bits for 8 hours lol

its some egypt gay bug waiting for it to get identified have sent 3 samples, GP at 4pm today better have the ****ing strain so i can get anti B.

test is the only thing keeping me together but i havent really changed..

i think you should cruise for a long time after too, but i think you should use peptides 3x a day not hgh during the cruise


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> no mate, managing to half a diet with protein and a little bit of fat and fruit sugars , any sort of carb dairy gluten just rip me to bits for 8 hours lol
> 
> its some egypt gay bug waiting for it to get identified have sent 3 samples, GP at 4pm today better have the ****ing strain so i can get anti B.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound good mate, get loads of fluids in and ride it out. You must have lost some kgs??

Not an expert on peps, I have used GHRP2/CJC combo before though.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Doesn't sound good mate, get loads of fluids in and ride it out. You must have lost some kgs??
> 
> Not an expert on peps, I have used GHRP2/CJC combo before though.


no idea, dont feel much diff..

yep use ghrp2/cjc twice morning and post workout, then get ipam and double shot it before bed. your simulating testosterone during a cruise so why not pump up your own pulses too

found out was bug is its ****ing c-diff . hospital bug from smashed flora. has been nasty


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : flying now, all food and gear (inc 30iu GH) in yesterday, libido is great, ED gone etc etc. Keeping orals in whilst I feel good.

My boy was in docs yesterday so I jumped on accurate scales : 125kg dead.

Working 22:00 Sat - 10:00 Sun so expecting that to mess body clock up. Getting 2 days pay though. Gives me more time to eat food as well :0

Just taking it easy over weekend, resting up in readiness for attacking gym next week.

Half way through SHIC today, need to kick on for last 3 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> no idea, dont feel much diff..
> 
> yep use ghrp2/cjc twice morning and post workout, then get ipam and double shot it before bed. your simulating testosterone during a cruise so why not pump up your own pulses too
> 
> found out was bug is its ****ing c-diff . hospital bug from smashed flora. has been nasty


Morning mate,

I shot GHRP2/CJC 3 times a day, can't remember the dosages now. Always forgot to take them though  Not used ipam, will be in touch for some protocols mate.

C-diff, nice, how long before you're rid? WHat is the medication to get rid or just flush the fcker out?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> I shot GHRP2/CJC 3 times a day, can't remember the dosages now. Always forgot to take them though  Not used ipam, will be in touch for some protocols mate.
> 
> C-diff, nice, how long before you're rid? WHat is the medication to get rid or just flush the fcker out?


It's caused by the wrong anti biotics given in Egypt it's like a hospital superbug, weeks mate and then can come back, I'm seeing improvements after a day on the right gear though! And yeh can help with peps when time

Comes


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, how's things?
> 
> I put 5000iu HCG and 10mg MT2 into 5ml of water and shoot 1ml a week so 1000ui HCG and 2mg of MT2. Always feel fine. Am getting pretty dark now though, lots of people have commented. Funny thing is, I refuse to go on sunbeds too.


All good cheers mate. Enjoying the sunshine :thumb: if I shot 2mg of MT2 I would feel like death. I can just handle .33mg, I have had 3 so far and 1 x 6minute sunbed yesterday as it was overcast down my way. Really makes the stuff kick in. Holiday on Friday so want to make sure I'm tanned before I go.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry buddy I have not been on here at all for ages,it seems Rbc etc are ok?!?!

I have mine let regularly now via my own haemo,she is great,checks every 2-3 weeks and steals blood accordingly,if I don't have this my level hits 21 odd well fast,it is the safest way for me and available so I use it!

Hope everything is well for you now,i read it is but have I missed anything mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> All good cheers mate. Enjoying the sunshine :thumb: if I shot 2mg of MT2 I would feel like death. I can just handle .33mg, I have had 3 so far and 1 x 6minute sunbed yesterday as it was overcast down my way. Really makes the stuff kick in. Holiday on Friday so want to make sure I'm tanned before I go.


Good man, get the tan in before hols. Where are you going?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Sorry buddy I have not been on here at all for ages,it seems Rbc etc are ok?!?!
> 
> I have mine let regularly now via my own haemo,she is great,checks every 2-3 weeks and steals blood accordingly,if I don't have this my level hits 21 odd well fast,it is the safest way for me and available so I use it!
> 
> Hope everything is well for you now,i read it is but have I missed anything mate?


Hey mate,

Hope you're well. Hope you had a good time in the van. All good here, went through a sticky patch but burst through the other side and all systems go now.

21 days in, 42 days duration so exactly half way. I'm expecting big things in the next 3 weeks


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@Huntingground , if the shic is still going well at day 42, would you consider extending the course to achieve ur ultimate goal?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> @Huntingground , if the shic is still going well at day 42, would you consider extending the course to achieve ur ultimate goal?


Hello mate,

Strangely enough, that is something which I have been pondering for the past two days (since I have started feeling good again). I have always considered myself indestructible but have to be sensible here with these dosages so I will be stopping. Anyhow, I fly out to Majorca for 10 days on 6th July (finish date of SHIC is one week earlier) so no option anyhow.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Strangely enough, that is something which I have been pondering for the past two days (since I have started feeling good again). I have always considered myself indestructible but have to be sensible here with these dosages so I will be stopping. Anyhow, I fly out to Majorca for 10 days on 6th July (finish date of SHIC is one week earlier) so no option anyhow.


Cheers for that, truly epic journey you are on. Are you going to incorporate some longer Esther's as a bridge before your hol or look at pct, god knows how you could even plan any sort of pct after a shic. Looking forward to reading about your progress glad u made it through the sticky patch


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Cheers for that, truly epic journey you are on. Are you going to incorporate some longer Esther's as a bridge before your hol or look at pct, god knows how you could even plan any sort of pct after a shic. Looking forward to reading about your progress glad u made it through the sticky patch


Thanks, hope it explodes in the next few weeks 

I B&C so will be cruising on 300mg PC Test En for the rest of the year. I'll probably use peps to try to keep gains and also keep eating lots but cleaner. Intention is to strip the fat but retain the muscle, also to get RHR down and to get fit - at the moment, climbing stairs leaves me out of breath. Hopefully strip down to < 110KG.

Feeling much more confident for gym lifts this week so hoping to get some big numbers!! I'll video them and post the up.

As you may have noticed I have dropped the T3 and Oxys. I'll probably add in some Oxys pre-wo I think.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, get the tan in before hols. Where are you going?





Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Strangely enough, that is something which I have been pondering for the past two days (since I have started feeling good again). I have always considered myself indestructible but have to be sensible here with these dosages so I will be stopping. Anyhow, I fly out to Majorca for 10 days on 6th July (finish date of SHIC is one week earlier) so no option anyhow.


I'm off to Majorca Friday. Long weekend in Magaluf boozing with the lads. Need to blow off some steam but not looking forward to the few days after when I'm back home feeling rough.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> I'm off to Majorca Friday. Long weekend in Magaluf boozing with the lads. Need to blow off some steam but not looking forward to the few days after when I'm back home feeling rough.


Sounds like a monster boozeup, enjoy mate.

Mine is a family holiday in Cala Bona, Majorca, Thomson Kids hotel so will be the opposite of yours


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds like a monster boozeup, enjoy mate.
> 
> Mine is a family holiday in Cala Bona, Majorca, Thomson Kids hotel so will be the opposite of yours


Took the missus to Egypt for her bday in April. But we're also going Majorca for 9 days in Sept. Lads holidays to get spangled and holidays with the GF to relax


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Hope you're well. Hope you had a good time in the van. All good here, went through a sticky patch but burst through the other side and all systems go now.
> 
> 21 days in, 42 days duration so exactly half way. I'm expecting big things in the next 3 weeks


Cool am very glad all is good for you,crack on man!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : worked 21:00 Sat - 09:00 Sun, no orals/slin/GH PM Sat or all day Sunday. Will shoot 30iu GH before bed. Also haven't done my 25ml of oils.

Been to bed for 5 hours but still toast. Need to be in work for 06:00 Mon so up at 04:00 tomorrow.

Food has been messed up so eating what I can when I can. Hope it all doesn't have too much of an effect on gym tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : worked 21:00 Sat - 09:00 Sun, no orals/slin/GH PM Sat or all day Sunday. Will shoot 30iu GH before bed. Also haven't done my 25ml of oils.
> 
> Been to bed for 5 hours but still toast. Need to be in work for 06:00 Mon so up at 04:00 tomorrow.
> 
> Food has been messed up so eating what I can when I can. Hope it all doesn't have too much of an effect on gym tomorrow.


!

Love the way your pushing on no matter what,go on son.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> !
> 
> Love the way your pushing on no matter what,go on son.....


Thanks biglbs, your post just inspired me to jab 10ml of oils and 60iu slin. GH tonight.

Lying on sofa wrecked.

How are you mate? Back in gym after hols? How's weight?

Defo going for a big squat tomorrow, full steam ahead


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks biglbs, your post just inspired me to jab 10ml of oils and 60iu slin. GH tonight.
> 
> Lying on sofa wrecked.
> 
> ...


All good mate,funny who we all drive each other on,but have never met!!

Yes 50lbs lighter last weigh in,but have leaned up more so expect 52 to 54 lbs is gone,i weigh 362lbs now,feel very fit,also very happy,about to embark on 2 days protein drink and cardio only:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> All good mate,funny who we all drive each other on,but have never met!!
> 
> Yes 50lbs lighter last weigh in,but have leaned up more so expect 52 to 54 lbs is gone,i weigh 362lbs now,feel very fit,also very happy,about to embark on 2 days protein drink and cardio only:thumb:


Yes, one of the beauties of UKM mate, isn't it!!

Wow, 50+lbs is awesome, keep up good work. Good to hear you're happy too, healthy mind, healthy body.........


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> All good mate,funny who we all drive each other on,but have never met!!
> 
> Yes 50lbs lighter last weigh in,but have leaned up more so expect 52 to 54 lbs is gone,i weigh 362lbs now,feel very fit,also very happy,about to embark on 2 days protein drink and cardio only:thumb:


Interesting, what will that achieve if u don't mind me asking??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Up at 03:30 to get to work for early start, squat day too, working out solo ( @Novo78 is at work site in Poland at moment). Feeling tired at moment but should perk up in a few hours, coffee and shake for brekkie and all food prepped for the day.

I went to bed at about 20:30 last night and had forgotten my GH shot, so, thinking of what @Chelsea said, I hauled my arris out of bed and sorted it.

Today I'm going to take 2 oxys with Mtren DS as pre-WO aids. This will be the first time with the Oxys so I'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Hayesmore89, here is my journal mate, bit of an epic read but some good posts and knowledgable posters in here.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Up at 03:30 to get to work for early start, squat day too, working out solo ( @Novo78 is at work site in Poland at moment). Feeling tired at moment but should perk up in a few hours, coffee and shake for brekkie and all food prepped for the day.
> 
> I went to bed at about 20:30 last night and had forgotten my GH shot, so, thinking of what @Chelsea said, I hauled my arris out of bed and sorted it.
> 
> Today I'm going to take 2 oxys with Mtren DS as pre-WO aids. This will be the first time with the Oxys so I'll have to see how it goes.


Yes mate!! See it can be done cant it! 20:30 to bed? Just how old are you 

You tried Dbol pre workout mate? I used to have them about 45mins pre-workout and loved it.

What Anadrol we talking? British Dispensary?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate!! See it can be done cant it! 20:30 to bed? Just how old are you
> 
> You tried Dbol pre workout mate? I used to have them about 45mins pre-workout and loved it.
> 
> What Anadrol we talking? British Dispensary?


Early bed time isn't it, I worked all Saturday night though and also had to get up at 03:30 today.

I'm on 100mg Dbol a day so don't want to increase that. Oxys are PC 50mg/tab. I'll drop two of those and 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-workout mate. Bbbooooooommmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Early bed time isn't it, I worked all Saturday night though and also had to get up at 03:30 today.
> 
> I'm on *1000mg Dbol *a day so don't want to increase that. Oxys are PC 50mg/tab. I'll drop two of those and 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-workout mate. Bbbooooooommmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A gram of Dbol? Or is that a typo? Knowing you it isn't haha!

Fair play mate with those hours im not surpised you were in bed at that time!

What time you training today then and what are you training? I wanna see some PB's getting their ar$e smashed in!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Early bed time isn't it, I worked all Saturday night though and also had to get up at 03:30 today.
> 
> I'm on *1000mg* Dbol a day so don't want to increase that. Oxys are PC 50mg/tab. I'll drop two of those and 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-workout mate. Bbbooooooommmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 mg: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> A gram of Dbol? Or is that a typo? Knowing you it isn't haha!
> 
> Fair play mate with those hours im not surpised you were in bed at that time!
> 
> What time you training today then and what are you training? I wanna see some PB's getting their ar$e smashed in!


Typo mate, 100mg a day!!!!

Training at 10:00 so going for a big squat, 245KG I think, come on!!!!

How's things with yoou mate? Still filling out?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> mg: :lol:


I'm a little mad but not totally fckin insane


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Typo mate, 100mg a day!!!!
> 
> Training at 10:00 so going for a big squat, 245KG I think, come on!!!!
> 
> How's things with yoou mate? Still filling out?


Hahaha thank god! So you're training soon, i'll be logged on all day to find out whether you got your ar$e to the floor with that weight on your back, im sure you will though.

Yea mate its going really well, benched 180kg for 3 on Friday, got the vid in my journal and I suppose I better wack it in the lifting table thread too.

Definitely filling out, especially as I found out on the weekend that my mates Ben & Jerry do a peanut butter flavoured ice cream


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, good luck for squat sesh today.

FWIW I found pc oxys to be total gash, they work a bit but just blew me up with water. You might find androlics a lot better if you can get hold of any. They aren't cheap though. I know you like your PC stuff though so feel free to ignore me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, good luck for squat sesh today.
> 
> FWIW I found pc oxys to be total gash, they work a bit but just blew me up with water. You might find androlics a lot better if you can get hold of any. *They aren't cheap though*. I know you like your PC stuff though so feel free to ignore me :lol:


I doubt he lets his stash drop below the £20k mark pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I doubt he lets his stash drop below the £20k mark pmsl


Lol, realised when I wrote that how irrelevant a comment it was in this instance


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Interesting, what will that achieve if u don't mind me asking??


So far 52lbs of blubber gone and very little muscle waste:thumb:,remember I use peps!

I carb and fat cycle,my body is so fookin ready to gain weight, it grows if I fart,so I have found only radicle and out of the box dieting works well for me.....proof is in what I have achieved Imo....Ps Carb said I may have to try many things before settling on what works for me.

Put it down to age mate,don't bother trying to work it out and counter argue its worth,there is a million reasons it should not work,i am aware of,but it is working.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, good luck for squat sesh today.
> 
> FWIW I found pc oxys to be total gash, they work a bit but just blew me up with water. You might find androlics a lot better if you can get hold of any. They aren't cheap though. I know you like your PC stuff though so feel free to ignore me :lol:


Thai androlics? They're one of the cheapest orals I found :lol:

It's var that seems ridiculously expensive to me when TBOL or winny are so cheap in comparison.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day

Dropped 100mg PC Oxy and jabbed 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS, felt good and was ready to go.

Wore my new squat shoes too and they felt awesome (Adidas squat shoes from sugarrrays, £90).

100

140

180 - felt like I had nothing on my back.

247 (nose tork only). Got down to parallel and started powering up, got 1/3 of way up, power gave out, went back down to roughly parallel, had another go, had to bail out. Failed, just, defo get it next week. Maybe if I didn't have the overnight shifts, broken sleep etc I would have got it but no excuses anyhow. Vid will be up later for laughs. Nose burst as well, blood all over nose/mouth area after squat, put this down to the Oxys. First time nose has burst, ever. Back was fried after, no more lifts, struggled to walk back to office, I believe putting the bar onto the side bars overstretched my lower back muscles a little. I'll be fine for BP tomorrow though. I'm not too disappointed as it was a gallant effort at 12KG over my previous PB and I was 99% of the way there.

Food and water now. Vid later.

Weight : 125KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha thank god! So you're training soon, i'll be logged on all day to find out whether you got your ar$e to the floor with that weight on your back, im sure you will though.
> 
> Yea mate its going really well, benched 180kg for 3 on Friday, got the vid in my journal and I suppose I better wack it in the lifting table thread too.
> 
> Definitely filling out, especially as I found out on the weekend that my mates Ben & Jerry do a peanut butter flavoured ice cream


180 * 3 is awesome mate, well done. I wish I could bench well.

Ice cream sounds awesome, I'll have a go of that at weekend and report back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Ginger Ben and @R0BLET, I don't usually take Oxys, I only threw them in for the SHIC for the strength and ballooning effects. Once SHIC is over, I probably won't take them again boys.

Thanks for reminding me about stash, it is getting low, I'm down to about 40 vials of oil at the moment


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Squat day
> 
> Dropped 100mg PC Oxy and jabbed 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS, felt good and was ready to go.
> 
> ...


Nice squatting mate!!

Maybe do a rep with 220kg first? Ease into it a bit more?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 180 * 3 is awesome mate, well done. I wish I could bench well.
> 
> Ice cream sounds awesome, I'll have a go of that at weekend and report back


Mate you can, I never used to bench that much but the last year or so it has sky rocketed because I just keep it simple.

Nose bursting on that squat sounds grimy mate! Great effort though, like you said you're 99% there and 247kg is massive!

We all know how important rest is so once you get that right im sure you will crack it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> So far 52lbs of blubber gone and very little muscle waste:thumb:,remember I use peps!
> 
> I carb and fat cycle,my body is so fookin ready to gain weight, it grows if I fart,so I have found only radicle and out of the box dieting works well for me.....proof is in what I have achieved Imo....Ps Carb said I may have to try many things before settling on what works for me.
> 
> Put it down to age mate,don't bother trying to work it out and counter argue its worth,there is a million reasons it should not work,i am aware of,but it is working.


Fookin touchy, I am genuinely interested wasn't planning to dissect anything - forget I asked u big baby


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fookin touchy, I am genuinely interested wasn't planning to dissect anything - forget I asked u big baby


I am also!

Why not eat just chicken/turkey,egg whites? Must be alot more bearable and better for you than living on protein shakes??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Thai androlics? They're one of the cheapest orals I found :lol:
> 
> It's var that seems ridiculously expensive to me when TBOL or winny are so cheap in comparison.


Buy them then, all of them! 

Seriously though they always come up as the most expensive oral from pretty much every source I've seen. Dbol on the other hand you can almost get for free lolq


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I am also!
> 
> Why not eat just chicken/turkey,egg whites? Must be alot more bearable and better for you than living on protein shakes??


I was genuinely interested as I was planning on having a couple of days protein only fast but using psyllium husk as well but clearly he thought my intentions were malicious. Oh well!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fookin touchy, I am genuinely interested wasn't planning to dissect anything - forget I asked u big baby


I think you have taken his reply the wrong way matey. @biglbs is a decent fella and wouldn't spout bull**** or be evasive like you seem to suggest. Chill.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> 2.5ml of Mtren DS? You must be ready to chew glass after that??


Yep, was certainly ready to go


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


>


"We'll delete it, we'll delete it!!"

Pmsl

Fook me mate that's a bloody good effort!!

:beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


>


massive bastard!

mate !! your gym has 0 atmosphere

get some in ear headphones and find a track that makes you go!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

close mate very good effort


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, next week it is mine


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That was close mate, definitely next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : failed squat has caused me back issues today, struggling to walk to tubes and train etc. 60iu slin, 15ml oils and 30iu GH tonight may help recovery.

Struggled a little with food today, also still tired from all-nighter on Saturday. Nice early night tonight for full recovery and rest and back in gym for BP tomorrow if back heals.

Just weighed myself on home scales and 19st 10lbs so defo blowing up.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : failed squat has caused me back issues today, struggling to walk to tubes and train etc. 60iu slin, 15ml oils and 30iu GH tonight may help recovery.
> 
> Struggled a little with food today, also still tired from all-nighter on Saturday. Nice early night tonight for full recovery and rest and back in gym for BP tomorrow if back heals.
> 
> Just weighed myself on home scales and 19st 10lbs so defo blowing up.


You should have a 20 stone birthday cake


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> I was genuinely interested as I was planning on having a couple of days protein only fast but using psyllium husk as well but clearly he thought my intentions were malicious. Oh well!


Fvcking internet bullies!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : failed squat has caused me back issues today, struggling to walk to tubes and train etc. 60iu slin, 15ml oils and 30iu GH tonight may help recovery.
> 
> Struggled a little with food today, also still tired from all-nighter on Saturday. Nice early night tonight for full recovery and rest and back in gym for BP tomorrow if back heals.
> 
> Just weighed myself on home scales and 19st 10lbs so defo blowing up.


Get the missus to give you a nice massage mate... therapeutic reasons of course... 

Well done on the weight and the almost-pb! Next week mate.... next week.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome effort on that squat, last few sec's of vid very good shape overall the next 20 days are gonna be very special


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> You should have a 20 stone birthday cake


Haahaa, not long mate, not long!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Get the missus to give you a nice massage mate... therapeutic reasons of course...
> 
> Well done on the weight and the almost-pb! Next week mate.... next week.


Thanks Daz, looking great in the avi BTW.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Awesome effort on that squat, last few sec's of vid very good shape overall the next 20 days are gonna be very special


Cheers mate, need to break 250KG on squat ASAP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : in agony with lower back last night, got food and all gear in, bed at 20:30. Sex was funny in that any slight wrong move, I would squeal like a girl (sounds kinky, it wasn't, it was a pain). WOke up for a slash in the night and had to crawl to the bog, thought bad injury, dropped Tramadol, and slightly better this morning, I can walk but sitting hurts. I'm going to work and I am convinced it will ease as I use the muscles more, it is defo muscular strain and not an injury as such. I'll see how it is for BP today, may take day off and hit gym tomorrow instead. SMall hiccup, nothing major.

The high doses of GH knock me out and put me in such a deep sleep. Feel refreshed this morning and back on track mentally.

I'll get a pic up on Thursday for comparison purposes.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Maybe invest in a massage mate they can work wonders to speed things up?

I'm sure it will be fine in a few days either way but if time is of the essence, at least crack some deep heat stuff on or something?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Maybe invest in a massage mate they can work wonders to speed things up?
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine in a few days either way but if time is of the essence, at least crack some deep heat stuff on or something?


Hey mate, back has eased considerably now I have moved about a fair bit. So much so that I am going the gym at 10:00, I'll see how it holds up, don't want to break anything but some DB BP will be fine I reckon, the DBs only go up to 50KG anyhow.

I've got a red hot bath planned for tonight 

How's things anyhow?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, back has eased considerably now I have moved about a fair bit. So much so that I am going the gym at 10:00, I'll see how it holds up, don't want to break anything but some DB BP will be fine I reckon, the DBs only go up to 50KG anyhow.
> 
> I've got a red hot bath planned for tonight
> 
> How's things anyhow?


Just wait to tommorow to train if it was me mate and go for it properly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, back has eased considerably now I have moved about a fair bit. So much so that I am going the gym at 10:00, I'll see how it holds up, don't want to break anything but some DB BP will be fine I reckon, the DBs only go up to 50KG anyhow.
> 
> I've got a red hot bath planned for tonight
> 
> How's things anyhow?


Red hot bath sounds like a good idea tbh, it seems to be the go to remedy for PIP and that's pretty much a muscular injury so should do the same job. Good to hear its loosened off a bit already though.

DB bench sounds like a good idea, I bet your entire back has taken a hammering these past few weeks!

Things with me are plodding along, been the worst month of my life but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger eh!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


>


get rid of those heels mate your stance is fairly wide so use flat soles like converse , looks like tech let you down .

good effort .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> worst month of my life but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger eh!


Hope things pick up mate!! Head down and crack on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> get rid of those heels mate your stance is fairly wide so use flat soles like converse , looks like tech let you down .
> 
> good effort .


FFS ewen, you advised that I should get these squat shoes. Anyhow, I enjoyed wearing them as I usuallly put small plates under heel as I have the flexibility of an iron bar.

I'll crack on and get it next week mate.

Ideally, I want a 280KG DL on Thursday but don't think back will be able to withstand it. Have to wait and see.

How was hols?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hope things pick up mate!! Head down and crack on.


That's just the plan mate, if everything else is going to sh1t, at least I can focus on the gym right! Healthy body healthy mind and all that jazz. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Nidge, thanks for the Trammers mate, have sorted my back out today. Hope things are looking up for you mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> FFS ewen, you advised that I should get these squat shoes. Anyhow, I enjoyed wearing them as I usuallly put small plates under heel as I have the flexibility of an iron bar.
> 
> I'll crack on and get it next week mate.
> 
> ...


haha bring your stance in a little closer then .

heels are good btw 

hol was good matey me and wifey swam with sealions


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fookin touchy, I am genuinely interested wasn't planning to dissect anything - forget I asked u big baby


Sorry,but you took it wrong way buddy,if you read my post it is full of humour and digs at my crappy old metabolism/body!

Copy to check....

So far 52lbs of blubber gone and very little muscle waste,remember I use peps!

I carb and fat cycle,my body is so fookin ready to gain weight, it grows if I fart,so I have found only radicle and out of the box dieting works well for me.....proof is in what I have achieved Imo....Ps Carb said I may have to try many things before settling on what works for me.

Put it down to age mate,don't bother trying to work it out and counter argue its worth,there is a million reasons it should not work,i am aware of,but it is working

Its worth comment to mention I don't know why it works for me either,why do you always think people are digging you out?I took time on the answer mate,i did not say fook off cvnt,did i?

By the way, you have name called me once more you must not understand me at all,please avoid any discussion or questions directed to me,i have an easier life without you jumping down my neck over fook all,plenty of other guys you can have a pop at mate,be lucky. :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha bring your stance in a little closer then .
> 
> heels are good btw
> 
> hol was good matey me and wifey swam with sealions


Haahaa, all good mate, I enjoyed squatting in them and will continue to do so.

Must have been great swimming with the sealions. How was the eating?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Do you do any mobility or stretching to warm up your back before squats/deads?


Nothing mate. Everything I do I post.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I am also!
> 
> Why not eat just chicken/turkey,egg whites? Must be alot more bearable and better for you than living on protein shakes??


Mate i don't have enough protein on those two days to worry about it,i practicaly fast!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, all good mate, I enjoyed squatting in them and will continue to do so.
> 
> Must have been great swimming with the sealions. How was the eating?


eating was mainly meat and beer :lol:

enjoyed swimming with them mate , off to mexico to do dolphins though lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mate i don't have enough protein on those two days to worry about it,i practicaly fast!


Ah I see! Surely real food would be that little bit more satisfying though?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Ah I see! Surely real food would be that little bit more satisfying though?


It would,your bang on,but I like to clear my whole system out these two days I have had 2 oranges/pint milk/loads of water each day,that is it!Mad I now,but what can I say ,,,it suits me! 

I have learnt to ignore hunger too now,so Tbh I don't need solids for these two days,honestly I feel so much better,,,Sorry Hunter,for Hijack:innocent:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Sorry,but you took it wrong way buddy,if you read my post it is full of humour and digs at my crappy old metabolism/body!
> 
> Copy to check....
> 
> ...


I don't need to pop at anyone so that comment wasn't needed, I apologise if I was wrong but given our disagreements in the past I figured ur 'don't bother trying to counter argue it' was a little tetchy also and unrequired but whatever  . Well done on the fat loss, its always nice to see big improvements, good luck with your future goals and pop a couple fibre tabs on ur protein fast, ur colon will thank you in the long run.

Take care mr lbs!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@biglbs

You skinny, fat, massive, weight losing cùnt!!

Just saying


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Cool, might help you before a big lift?
> 
> I've had back problems for years, until I started stretching the problem area. Works a treat


I do warm up by lifting lighter weights and working up to 1RM. Do you think stretching is needed as well?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from Chest/Delts sesh.

Back is easing up but I still wasn't going to go all out. No pre-workout meds either.

BB BP

60

80

100

120

145 * 1 (right powered up but left was pretty weak again).

Seated behind neck smith OHP

Lots of warmups

2 plates a side

1.5 plates a side burnout set.

Delts were fried, back feels OK if a little tender. Hope it heals 100% for a good go at 280kg DL on Thursday.

Weight : 126KG. Weight is absolutely shooting up - I reckon this is due to the monster GH jabs too.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> I do warm up by lifting lighter weights and working up to 1RM. Do you think stretching is needed as well?


Definitely, especially as you get older. And after... though I don't do that. I do stretch my quads between each set, mind.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> I do warm up by lifting lighter weights and working up to 1RM. Do you think stretching is needed as well?


Definitely, especially as you get older. And after... though I don't do that. I do stretch my quads between each set, mind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Do you think stretching is needed as well?


no not before and certainly not after providing enough warm up sets/reps are done and again afterwards providing enough back off sets are done .

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/max_out_on_squats_every_day

some good all round tips on the link .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Depends whats causing the back issue and if its muscle or not. I'm super tight due to hips being out of line, so I used to get crippling back spasms when doing deads or squats. But since stretching it out with my hips and glutes and keeping it loose, it's pretty much gone.


tight piriformis i bet mate .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : back is much worse today, working from home. Rest and food today and see how if back heals for DL tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : back is much worse today, working from home. Rest and food today and see how if back heals for DL tomorrow.


That's a bugger. Sack DL's off mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's a bugger. Sack DL's off mate.


Sensible advice mate, I do agree with you and I think that the gym sesh yesterday may have hindered the healing.

Will I listen? Knowing me, probably not, let's see how it is tomorrow!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sensible advice mate, I do agree with you and I think that the gym sesh yesterday may have hindered the healing.
> 
> Will I listen? Knowing me, probably not, let's see how it is tomorrow!!


I know you won't listen lol

I was being sensible, doesn't suit me :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : back is much worse today, working from home. Rest and food today and see how if back heals for DL tomorrow.


keep moving mate worst thing you can do is sit on your ass all day , if possible get an inversion table or put lifting straps round your ankles and get your mrs to pull your legs whilst your laying on your back on the stairs head pointing down .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> keep moving mate worst thing you can do is sit on your ass all day , if possible get an inversion table or put lifting straps round your ankles and get your mrs to pull your legs whilst your laying on your back on the stairs head pointing down .


That sounds so funny and looks even funnier in my head lmao


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> That sounds so funny and looks even funnier in my head lmao


Hope his Mrs is strong!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ewen said:


> keep moving mate worst thing you can do is sit on your ass all day , if possible get an inversion table or put lifting straps round your ankles and get your mrs to pull your legs whilst your laying on your back on the stairs head pointing down .


You and your sex games ewen, have some respect, guys hurt his back FFS :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> You and your sex games ewen, have some respect, guys hurt his back FFS :lol:


i slipped a disc squatting it was that bad i couldnt wipe my own ass and had to get the mrs to do it which slowly turned into a sex game of `im not really having a poo im waiting here with a boner ready to poke her` :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i slipped a disc squatting it was that bad i couldnt wipe my own ass and had to get the mrs to do it which slowly turned into a sex game of `im not really having a poo im waiting here with a boner ready to poke her` :lol:


:lol:reps sent,the funniest thing I have read for a while!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> i slipped a disc squatting it was that bad i couldnt wipe my own ass and had to get the mrs to do it which slowly turned into a sex game of `im not really having a poo im waiting here with a boner ready to poke her` :lol: [/quote
> 
> Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice one boys 

Back doesn't seem to be getting better. It has impacted on my food intake today too, just not hungry because of the injury and pain. Defo no DLs tomorrow, have to see how it is on Friday. If not, Monday it is then 

Off slin/orals today too, downtime whilst back heals. Will jab GH though as that could help healing process.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Where do you get your bac water from mate ? Just ordered Bruce's peps but the place was out of bac water ???


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Where do you get your bac water from mate ? Just ordered Bruce's peps but the place was out of bac water ???


http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nice one boys
> 
> Back doesn't seem to be getting better. It has impacted on my food intake today too, just not hungry because of the injury and pain. Defo no DLs tomorrow, have to see how it is on Friday. If not, Monday it is then
> 
> Off slin/orals today too, downtime whilst back heals. Will jab GH though as that could help healing process.


End of SHIC you reckon?

Doesn't sound to great mate.

Hope you pick up though


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html


Cheers mate you used them before ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> End of SHIC you reckon?
> 
> Doesn't sound to great mate.
> 
> Hope you pick up though


Don't think it will be the end mate. If I cannot work out on Monday, then I will have to re-evaluate.

Cheers Rob.

Just got 100g protein down me in shake and will do another before bed. Will make me feel better about my diet today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Cheers mate you used them before ?


Yeah for MT2 mate, was fine. Pretty quick delivery iirc.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Don't think it will be the end mate. If I cannot work out on Monday, then I will have to re-evaluate.
> 
> Cheers Rob.
> 
> Just got 100g protein down me in shake and will do another before bed. Will make me feel better about my diet today.


Good plan mate, rest up - stay off the Guinness, see what Monday brings


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dramatic improvement in back overnight, feels tender but not painful now. Still not going gym until Monday, must heal 100% first.

Back on everything today, slin/orals/gh etc. Food prepped for work too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan mate, rest up - stay off the Guinness, see what Monday brings


Guinness, where? I'm so fckin thirsty, I could murder a Guuinness :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Dramatic improvement in back overnight, feels tender but not painful now. Still not going gym until Monday, must heal 100% first.
> 
> Back on everything today, slin/orals/gh etc. Food prepped for work too.


Good news!


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Iv spent the last couple of days reading your achoholic to athlete journel huntingground and it was an amazing read, answered lots of questions i had about DNP and so on. wouldnt mind asking you a couple other things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ArnyArmy said:


> Iv spent the last couple of days reading your achoholic to athlete journel huntingground and it was an amazing read, answered lots of questions i had about DNP and so on. wouldnt mind asking you a couple other things?


Fire away mate and welcome to the madhouse


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update:

Food good today, hunger is back, ate some awesome grub.

Tub 1 : Scrambled mix of 6 eggs, 200g strong cheddar, 250g smoked mackerel, EVOO and pepper.

Tub 2 : 12 boiled eggs, 3 tines of tuna, 300g boiled spuds, black olives, pepper and EVOO.

Dinner : White fish, boiled potatoes, brocolli and carrots. FIsh had creamy sauce on made with double cream, lashing of butter on the rest. Didn't weigh it but wouldn't fit on one of my big plates.

Usual stuff too - shakes, peanut butter etc etc.

Weight : 280lbs. BOOOMMMMMM!!! 20 stone.

Leaving do at work tonight so I had 3 Guinness and then home so no orals tonight. Slin is in and GH before bed.

Back : very stiff in morning, loosens up during day but more I walk about, the more it cramps up. Defo muscle strain, slight overstretch, nothing serious, just needs rest.

WFH tomorrow and Leicester over weekend. If I was fit, I'd pop down to Daz Balls gym but in this condition, I'm going to swerve it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dramatic improvement in back overnight, feels tender but not painful now. Still not going gym until Monday, must heal 100% first.
> 
> Back on everything today, slin/orals/gh etc. Food prepped for work too.


That is good to see,would have been a real shame for injury to stop this now,remember though it may feel better than it is as all gear can give false sense of wellness.Ie muscle may repair faster but connective tissue will not have done..Be safe mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That is good to see,would have been a real shame for injury to stop this now,remember though it may feel better than it is as all gear can give false sense of wellness.Ie muscle may repair faster but connective tissue will not have done..Be safe mate


THanks mate, I am being cautious with this one so am resting until Monday. Usually I would have been back in the gym today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> THanks mate, I am being cautious with this one so am resting until Monday. Usually I would have been back in the gym today


I know ,you are a proper loon!

Well restrained buddy!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

20 stone, beast!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I know ,you are a proper loon!
> 
> Well restrained buddy!


Hahaa, thanks mate, more like stupid!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

kingdale said:


> 20 stone, beast!


Thanks, got to sort the lifts out next week. Hoping for a big DL on Monday if back is fine. Will be going for 280 and will get vid.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> WFH tomorrow and Leicester over weekend. If I was fit, I'd pop down to Daz Balls gym but in this condition, I'm going to swerve it.


What's in Leicester? You could always have a chest session at Extreme?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's in Leicester? You could always have a chest session at Extreme?


Are you a Leicester lad then? Missus is a Glen Parva girl, I have lived in Aylestone too.

No gym sesh mate, back not good.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Are you a Leicester lad then? Missus is a Glen Parva girl, I have lived in Aylestone too.
> 
> No gym sesh mate, back not good.


I work all over Leics, in fact I was in South Wigston today working just over the road from Glen Parva prison.

I live on the border in the North West of the county.

Shame about the back, I suffer with mine now and again and find hill walking(up and down) or on the stairs helps immensely. An inversion table may help but depends on the problem.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No great improvement in back overnight but no deterioration either. Very hopeful for Monday.

Munching on 8 large eggs scrambled in butter on 3 wholemeal toast at moment. Working from home today.

I have been hammering the GH and only have 184iu left. I'll drop down to 8iu per day.

I need a reusable insulin pen. Anybody got one spare or know where I can get one cheap?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

eBay for slin pens and pins 

Only 184iu of GH pmsl


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> eBay for slin pens and pins
> 
> Only 184iu of GH pmsl


Thanks mate, I did spot one two weeks ago and then forgot about it and missed the auction. I'll take another look.

I fancy taking the GH right up to 6th July (holiday time). SHIC officially finishes on 29th June but I have just found a vial of PC tri-tren so will jab that on last week.

After the SHIC, I'll cruise for a long time (rest of year??) and switch over to bodybuilding-type training. My type of training is so hard on the body and I need a change anyhow.


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Fire away mate and welcome to the madhouse


Thanks for the welcome, been a reader for a long time but time to get stuck in.

im going to be doing a clen/t3 keto diet possibly dnp as well. your about my weight so was wondering what your typical diet Weights/content was when you were cutting?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ArnyArmy said:


> Thanks for the welcome, been a reader for a long time but time to get stuck in.
> 
> im going to be doing a clen/t3 keto diet possibly dnp as well. your about my weight so was wondering what your typical diet Weights/content was when you were cutting?


Everything is listed in journal mate. OP states:-

Diet


```
Food                       Amount        Cals          Fat(g)       Carbs(g)      Prot(g)

Whole Egg                  18            1,389         95.1          10.0          112.8

Smoked Mackerel            250g          499           25.1          0.0           63.8

Soya Milk                  2 servings    200           12.0          2.0           20.0

Whey Concentrate 82%       2 servings    400           6.0           6.0           82.0

"Seriously Strong" Cheese  1.5 servings  615           51.6          0.2           37.5

Total                                    3,103         189.8         18.2          316.1
```


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, I did spot one two weeks ago and then forgot about it and missed the auction. I'll take another look.
> 
> I fancy taking the GH right up to 6th July (holiday time). SHIC officially finishes on 29th June but I have just found a vial of PC tri-tren so will jab that on last week.
> 
> After the SHIC, I'll cruise for a long time (rest of year??) and switch over to bodybuilding-type training. My type of training is so hard on the body and I need a change anyhow.


I defo think you should go the BB'ing route mate, you've had a good crack at strong man etc.

Pmsl at "I have just found a vial of PC tri-tren so will jab that"


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been out 3 weeks with another week of rehab to go. Backs are great when they are liftin'. Horrible when they are hurtin'


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I defo think you should go the BB'ing route mate, you've had a good crack at strong man etc.
> 
> Pmsl at "I have just found a vial of PC tri-tren so will jab that"


PL-type training will always be first love but need to give body rest and bring up lagging parts (arms, calfs etc). I will then embark on another PL journey which will hopefully involve competing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I've been out 3 weeks with another week of rehab to go. Backs are great when they are liftin'. Horrible when they are hurtin'


Good luck mate, backs are so fragile and it is sh1te when you can't train!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> PL-type training will always be first love but need to give body rest and bring up lagging parts (arms, calfs etc). I will then embark on another PL journey which will hopefully involve competing.


I reckon you'll love it mate, pump pump pump


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I defo think you should go the BB'ing route mate, you've had a good crack at strong man etc.
> 
> Pmsl at "I have just found a vial of PC tri-tren so will jab that"


x2 - You'll look an absolute monster after 6 months of BB style training. Getting more balance across your muscle groups will only help with overall strength as well IMO


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Everything is listed in journal mate. OP states:-
> 
> Diet
> 
> ...


i did spot that sorry for repeating yourself.

i work away a lot (offshore) so struggle to get macceral every day, can you suggest an alternative, also i noticed you drank double cream and munched on peanut butter, was this just to kill the appetite or just a variant?


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi mate,

Great thread with some mental steroid usage 

Do you feel you would have grown 10 x more if you were training 5 days a week blasting each muscle group ?

If I am honest I got get the strong man thing, is the aim to smash personal bests on weights you lift ? even for one rep etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ArnyArmy said:


> i did spot that sorry for repeating yourself.
> 
> i work away a lot (offshore) so struggle to get macceral every day, can you suggest an alternative, also i noticed you drank double cream and munched on peanut butter, was this just to kill the appetite or just a variant?


The reason I used smoked mackerel was because of the high fats/protein content. You can probably replace with tuna and olive oil.

I am a hungry man and the cream and pb was to stave off hunger pangs but they pushed the total cals up and therefore stalled my weight loss. Try not to use them if you can.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Great thread with some mental steroid usage
> 
> ...


Hello mate and thanks.

Who knows, my training is best suited to what makes me grow. I have only been training for 3.5 years so have made decent progress with this system. I am going to try more BB syle training after the holiday so we'll see how I get on.

The way I train is geared around the belief that to quickly build muscle, you have to make the body do something that it hasn't done before i.e. if you can bench press 100kg, then that muscle won't grow if you continue to bench 100kg as it can already do that and is accustomed to it. Smash it with a 110kg bench and it will have to grow. It is all about beating my PBs for 1RM.

As stated, it has worked great for me, everybody is different so I don't espouse it as a one-size-fits-all, you have to try it for yourself!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I reckon you'll love it mate, pump pump pump


I try to pump, pump, pump every night anyhows


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> x2 - You'll look an absolute monster after 6 months of BB style training. Getting more balance across your muscle groups will only help with overall strength as well IMO


Hope so mate, will be good to try it, hope I can stick at it though and not revert to type.

Also, no chance of me wearing speedos ever so don't get your hopes up


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate and thanks.
> 
> Who knows, my training is best suited to what makes me grow. I have only been training for 3.5 years so have made decent progress with this system. I am going to try more BB syle training after the holiday so we'll see how I get on.
> 
> ...


Interesting mate, never thought of it like that. Got me thinking how much I could add to my lifts if I was going for one rep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> Interesting mate, never thought of it like that. Got me thinking how much I could add to my lifts if I was going for one rep


I will incorporate the same type of thinking into my BB training but not with 1RM. Beating the notebook. If the max I can do is Bench Press 120K * 6, then the week after I will do 7 reps. I am still beating what I did the week before. I don't think it will grow muscle as quickly as 1RM but I will experiment and report back in 6 months


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I try to pump, pump, pump every night anyhows


Its not a muscle


----------



## cm392352 (Jul 12, 2004)

Huntingground said:


> I will incorporate the same type of thinking into my BB training but not with 1RM. Beating the notebook. If the max I can do is Bench Press 120K * 6, then the week after I will do 7 reps. I am still beating what I did the week before. I don't think it will grow muscle as quickly as 1RM but I will experiment and report back in 6 months


Long time reader, first time responder. You obviously enjoy training heavy and if you're looking to build mass then I'd suggest looking in to Dante Trudel's DC (Doggcrapp) training if you haven't already. It's based around 3 sessions per week which from what I gather suits your lifestyle and focuses on progressive overload session on session. You basically have three upper body sessions and three lower body sessions which you alternate, aiming to always beat what you did previously. It also includes things like rest-pause work and widowmakers. You're obviously not afraid of hard work or eating plenty and I suspect you'd grow really well from something like that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cm392352 said:


> Long time reader, first time responder. You obviously enjoy training heavy and if you're looking to build mass then I'd suggest looking in to Dante Trudel's DC (Doggcrapp) training if you haven't already. It's based around 3 sessions per week which from what I gather suits your lifestyle and focuses on progressive overload session on session. You basically have three upper body sessions and three lower body sessions which you alternate, aiming to always beat what you did previously. It also includes things like rest-pause work and widowmakers. You're obviously not afraid of hard work or eating plenty and I suspect you'd grow really well from something like that.


Thanks mate, I did study DC training and wanted to incorporate it in for the SHIC but didn't get it sorted. My body needs a break from the heavy lifting and I have focused too narrowly on SQ/DL and BP. I want to incorporate BB for a period of time and then I will certainly consider DC training.

Keep posting


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Working on tricep kickbacks and bosu ball squats with db presses should do you wonders

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Working on tricep kickbacks and bosu ball squats with db presses should do you wonders
> 
> :lol:


Haahaaa, don't see it somehow. I can even get myself on the gay elliptical runner thingy (looks like you are skiing) as it looks too ****. Running machine only. Don't know why, I don't care what people think etc!!

Macho bullsheet?? Probably.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Funny enough I was going to post a Dante quote for motivation.

Lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Elliptical + big lad = looks gay, but you will have knees in few years time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Funny enough I was going to post a Dante quote for motivation.
> 
> Lol


Fire away mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Elliptical + big lad = looks gay, but you will have knees in few years time


Exactly what my training partner says, in a Louie Spence voice on the elliptical gaylord machine 

@Novo78


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground - have you ever used any of the stronger prohormones (or are they legal steroids?) like M1T or a Superdrol clone? How do you rate them?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Huntingground - have you ever used any of the stronger prohormones (or are they legal steroids?) like M1T or a Superdrol clone? How do you rate them?


I've used superdrol (beastdrol from n2bm) it was way stronger mg for mg than dbol. M1t is supposed to one of the strongest orals out there from what Ive read, but extremely toxic.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> I've used superdrol (beastdrol from n2bm) it was way stronger mg for mg than dbol. M1t is supposed to one of the strongest orals out there from what Ive read, but extremely toxic.


Yes I've also heard that M1T is toxic, but I wonder if more toxic than "regular" oral AAS.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

where do you train anyway geek boy?

City? Docklands?


----------



## ArnyArmy (Jun 13, 2013)

:lol: did that not clog the rear end as well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> where do you train anyway geek boy?
> 
> City? Docklands?


He trains on the DLR mate presses the trains


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> He trains on the DLR mate presses the trains


Training. Your doing it wrong


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Training. Your doing it wrong


He's old mate, leave him to it.

Poor sods been pinning brake fluid and engine oil :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

So whos willing to Summarise the 62 pages to bring me up to speed?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goose said:


> So whos willing to Summarise the 62 pages to bring me up to speed?


HG Took Delivery of his gear.....



Pinned it....



Got injured.....


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Exactly what my training partner says, in a Louie Spence voice on the elliptical gaylord machine
> 
> @Novo78


You on a X-Trainer in those 70s shorts would be scary sight to see mate ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Huntingground - have you ever used any of the stronger prohormones (or are they legal steroids?) like M1T or a Superdrol clone? How do you rate them?


First oral I took and it was MDrol, found it very potent.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> where do you train anyway geek boy?
> 
> City? Docklands?


Canary Wharf mate, private gym in investment bank.

Decent gym with good selection of free weights and machines but to be fair, it is aimed at a different market than meat heads.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Enjoyed the posts boys, comical as usual.

Pinned 15ml of gear (PC Test/Mast/Tren En) this morning and 60iu slin. Sat no peds at all. Sun - slin and GH when I get back and another 10ml gear. Monday - all systems go (orals/slin/gh) and I'm still hoping to make the gym.

Drove to Leicester, I had to pass over driving duties to missus after 10 miles, in agony with back. It has settled down now but not feeling as confident as I was about making gym on Monday. We'll see.

Downtime this weekend, I'll still eat loads but it may not be 100% clean. Just had massive fish and chips with mushy peas and two rounds of bread and butter.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Enjoyed the posts boys, comical as usual.
> 
> Pinned 15ml of gear (PC Test/Mast/Tren En) this morning and 60iu slin. Sat no peds at all. Sun - slin and GH when I get back and another 10ml gear. Monday - all systems go (orals/slin/gh) and I'm still hoping to make the gym.
> 
> ...


if 30 odd iu of doesnt fix ur back i dont know what will haha..natty for me now... natty ish anyway ha


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What did you do to your back? Cba reading back


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> What did you do to your back? Cba reading back


Post 807, squatting 247kg.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hope your mending today mate, I think a sports massage ( with a person who specialises on big guys ) is NEEDED


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Downtime this weekend, I'll still eat loads but it may not be 100% clean. Just had massive fish and chips with mushy peas and two rounds of bread and butter.


From Grimsby fisheries?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> From Grimsby fisheries?


Yes mate, down Welford Road, fish was quality, chips were a little greasy.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hope your mending today mate, I think a sports massage ( with a person who specialises on big guys ) is NEEDED


Or just a fit bird with good hands....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Or just a fit bird with good hands....


No when a sports massage I want anyone who is best, mine is a butch rugby bird lol


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

The word 'sports' ruins the whole imagination.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Doncaster 3:00 Hunting Ground. £20 win ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Doncaster 3:00 Hunting Ground. £20 win ??


Finished 5th at 10/1 

Back is much better, went on lash last night in Leicester, Guinness and brandy. All good though.

Food has been fine, getting it down me.

DLs tomorrow?? Certainly hope so


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Finished 5th at 10/1
> 
> Back is much better, went on lash last night in Leicester, Guinness and brandy. All good though.
> 
> ...


Drink mops around for a while you would achieve more without it bud!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Drink mops around for a while you would achieve more without it bud!


Agreed but one off so not too bad I don't think.

How's things anyhow? All good?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

How's the back feeling mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> How's the back feeling mate?


Morning Rob,

Hope you're well. I can 'feel' the back and know the injury is there but it doesn't hurt. Therefore plan today is an easy DL session, probably working up to only 200KG or somewhere thereabouts. If I come through this unscathed, then I'll go for the big squat on Thursday. I reckon the time off has probably helped me too. I need some big lifts over next 3 weeks.

Still dehydrated this morning, hangover/drinking certainly hits harder on this much gear. No more drinking now on SHIC.

Still no orals/slin/gh until body clears toxins. Will start on all tomorrow and kick on now for the rest of the SHIC. Will jab 10ml tonight too.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob,
> 
> Hope you're well. I can 'feel' the back and know the injury is there but it doesn't hurt. Therefore plan today is an easy DL session, probably working up to only 200KG or somewhere thereabouts. If I come through this unscathed, then I'll go for the big squat on Thursday. I reckon the time off has probably helped me too. I need some big lifts over next 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Good man, drink slows your metablosm and other nasties under the cover days after you 'feel ok' get some headphones warm up more than usual so there's more krill in your tendons lots of blood in the muscle and go for it..!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Good man, drink slows your metablosm and other nasties under the cover days after you 'feel ok' get some headphones warm up more than usual so there's more krill in your tendons lots of blood in the muscle and go for it..!


Thanks mate, will do. 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS may help too 

The drink was planned so no orals etc before/after drinking sesh, trying to clean body out now in readiness for the last few weeks and really gonna smash the weights hard.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, will do. 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS may help too
> 
> The drink was planned so no orals etc before/after drinking sesh, trying to clean body out now in readiness for the last few weeks and really gonna smash the weights hard.


Alright mate ! Has your post turned up yet ???


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Alright mate ! Has your post turned up yet ???


FFS, forgot to PM you. All turned up on Friday mate, thanks a lot!!!

How is doggy?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> FFS, forgot to PM you. All turned up on Friday mate, thanks a lot!!!
> 
> How is doggy?


Ah brilliant was starting to worry haha.

He's good mate, i had to stop him jumping over a wall yesterday to bark at the guy who parks at the side of our house ! Crazy fcuker he is mate its like he dont realise his leg is hurt lol.

His knee operation is booked for wednesday.

Tb500 is sat here just waiting on bac water and needles.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift Day

Feeling good, a little dehydrated and tired from too much booze on Saturday, lesson learnt (AGAIN!!). No pre-wo meds just a pep talk from @ewen and @chilisi 

60

100

140

200 (straps)

245 (straps) - flew up like I was lifting just the bar. Didn't want to risk back so left it there.

200 (straps)

Done. Good sesh, back held up fine, feels a little heavy and fatigued but all systems go, SHIC back on track.

Schedule for the week:-

W : BP/OHP

F : Squats (going for 247kg). Will get pic too and vid of successful lift.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nice smart session there mate !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see back ok,good lifts


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Nice smart session there mate !


Thanks JK, took it easy and so relieved that back was fine. If there were issues today, that realistically, that was end of SHIC.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see back ok,good lifts


Thanks BigMan, over the moon that back held out, onwards and upwards now.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

How long left anyway?


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how long would you spend in the gym on each session inc warm ups


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How long left anyway?


Today is day 30 out of 42 but the gear will be in me until I go on holiday on 6th july so I'll keep pushing up to then.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> Out of curiosity, how long would you spend in the gym on each session inc warm ups


45 mins tops.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work buddy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> How long left anyway?


Last training day will be 5th July so 18 days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> nice work buddy


Thanks RIck, I'm back so the big lifts are coming (hopefully)!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Nice lifting mate.
> 
> How's the size gains coming?


Thanks Si. Now, 126KG so am putting on the KGs and looking much bigger. Waist is same size if a little smaller. Pic on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like your going in the right direction. I'd be absolutely amazed if you didn't gain a good amount of weight.


Gaining 1KG per week. Sounds about right?

Started at 122KG and now 126KG - 4 weeks in.

Hasn't been a smooth ride though. First 2 weeks I felt sh1te and so lethargic it was unreal, couldn't even get off sofa in the evening. 1 good week and then got injured last week. Therefore I am going to have a really good go at smashing heavy weights in the last 3 weeks before holiday. Eating loads and staying on the orals too. BP on Wednesday, going for 160KG, SQ on Friday, going for 250ish, DL on Monday, going for 280KG.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

As a comparison next time you should do very little amounts (proberly what normal people take haha) and see if the huge dosages are worth it mate !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> As a comparison next time you should do very little amounts (proberly what normal people take haha) and see if the huge dosages are worth it mate !


I have done 'normal' cycles as well JK 

I wanted to try this as a one-off. Results are defo mixed at the moment but there is still time for a beautiful ending


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have done 'normal' cycles as well JK
> 
> I wanted to try this as a one-off. Results are defo mixed at the moment but there is still time for a beautiful ending


Hahaha 

Oh yeah definatly mate :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate glad Deadlift went well. I am also on the mend just half a week left of antibiotics then to re populate my bacteria! Even Though ur scales go up 1kg.. They probably went down a few kg from fat each week too!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's plans after the cycle?

Pct cruise or what?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate glad Deadlift went well. I am also on the mend just half a week left of antibiotics then to re populate my bacteria! Even Though ur scales go up 1kg.. They probably went down a few kg from fat each week too!!


Thanks Mark, can't believe that the bug has been that bad, nasty little fcker. Hope you heal up quickly mate.

Hope so mate, could do with shifting some fat  I expect the scales to shoot up now, I am in the "meat" of the cycle now and expect good things.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> What's plans after the cycle?
> 
> Pct cruise or what?


The usual, cruise on 300mg Test En pw. Going to throw peps into the mix too. I am going to train in a more BBing style too with much more cardio thrown in. Will be a big change for me.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> The usual, cruise on 300mg Test En pw. Going to throw peps into the mix too. I am going to train in a more BBing style too with much more cardio thrown in. Will be a big change for me.


I like. How long you gonna cruise for?

And what peps you gonna use?

I'm considering cruising soon and using GH before a big blast.

I like your going to train in a BB style. Personally I think it's a better choice and if you log it shall be a very interesting journal


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> I like. How long you gonna cruise for?
> 
> And what peps you gonna use?
> 
> ...


I will cruise for a decent time mate, maybe for the rest of the year. The SHIC will hit body hard so need to be sensible.

Peps will be usual GHRP2/CJC combo. @marknorthumbria is advising me to use IPAM but I know fck all about it. Probably GH too.

I will log it all mate, warts and all


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I will cruise for a decent time mate, maybe for the rest of the year. The SHIC will hit body hard so need to be sensible.
> 
> Peps will be usual GHRP2/CJC combo. @marknorthumbria is advising me to use IPAM but I know fck all about it. Probably GH too.
> 
> I will log it all mate, warts and all


IPAM before bed mate so you can do a huge shot.

GHRP2 during the day as it the strongest of the 1st gen peptides, ipam is 3rd gen and doesnt raise and prolactin or cortizole.. ghrp2 can quite easily especially around saturation dose.

125mg ghrp2 +125mg mod grf a few times a day will see you feeling 20 again !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> IPAM before bed mate so you can do a huge shot.
> 
> GHRP2 during the day as it the strongest of the 1st gen peptides, ipam is 3rd gen and doesnt raise and prolactin or cortizole.. ghrp2 can quite easily especially around saturation dose.
> 
> 125mg ghrp2 +125mg mod grf a few times a day will see you feeling 20 again !


Thanks mate, you can be my pep advisor


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> IPAM before bed mate so you can do a huge shot.
> 
> GHRP2 during the day as it the strongest of the 1st gen peptides, ipam is 3rd gen and doesnt raise and prolactin or cortizole.. ghrp2 can quite easily especially around saturation dose.
> 
> 125mg ghrp2 +125mg mod grf a few times a day will see you feeling 20 again !


Sound like you know your peps mate ! Lol. You ever tried TB500 ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : back feels a little tender but fine, feels like I have had a good workout yesterday. 10 hours kip last night and feel good. Back on everything today and going to really push for last 17 days.

Working from home today but back in gym tomorrow. I will be eating monstrous amounts of food today.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Haha fcuking hell mate 10hrs kip !! Is that the GH knocking you out lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha fcuking hell mate 10hrs kip !! Is that the GH knocking you out lol


I didn't take any last night mate, I just need a lot of sleep. Feel great today though


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Sound like you know your peps mate ! Lol. You ever tried TB500 ?


No mate my knowledge only expands to what I've looked into for myself as its just a hobby .

Hunting yeh sure, get me in the bank asap and set for life tho yeh  haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

QUick update : been eating all day and just had an hours kip. The orals make me feel sh1te and tired. I'm determined to keep them in and fight through it just for the enhanced gains.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> QUick update : been eating all day and just had an hours kip. The orals make me feel sh1te and tired. I'm determined to keep them in and fight through it just for the enhanced gains.


I am currently on 50mg Thai green oxys and 3 x triple X tabs a day so thats 160mg and it's making me feel a lot more tired as well

Gains are nice though..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any tips on the gear you using mate ?

Im planning my blast which will be like your shic .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> I am currently on 50mg Thai green oxys and 3 x triple X tabs a day so thats 160mg and it's making me feel a lot more tired as well
> 
> Gains are nice though..


I take 100mg Proviron, 50mg Dbol and 50mg Var in the morning and the same at approx 17:00 so 400mg a day. Definitely hits hard.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Any tips on the gear you using mate ?
> 
> Im planning my blast which will be like your shic .


I'll get back to you mate, just on call. First thought : Kigs are gash, Hyges much better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nano said:


> I am currently on 50mg Thai green oxys and 3 x triple X tabs a day so thats 160mg and it's making me feel a lot more tired as well
> 
> Gains are nice though..


Triple X... Win, Dbol and Oxy's isnt it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Any tips on the gear you using mate ?
> 
> Im planning my blast which will be like your shic .


Beast


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'll get back to you mate, just on call. First thought : Kigs are gash, Hyges much better.


Haha .

Im waiting on some lantus so wont start till I have it .

I'll plan it out later .

I have 50ml of synthol-prop to use aswell lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha .
> 
> Im waiting on some lantus so wont start till I have it .
> 
> ...


Hyge > Kigs

Lantus > Levemir

The first two weeks were rough, probably rush of too many androgens. Did I really need the OneRip?

Orals make appetite disappear and made me feel sh1te, maybe more fast acting jabs instead like Supertren, Mtren DS etc etc.

Injectables were fine and I'd rather increase dosage and drop the dosage of orals.

As much GH as you can pin.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Any tips on the gear you using mate ?
> 
> Im planning my blast which will be like your shic .


WHat are the blast plans then mate? Length, gear, dosage and duration please


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Triple X... Win, Dbol and Oxy's isnt it?


Yep thats the one mate with 10mg test booster but it has never been confirmed what the 10mg is, may be proviron


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just pinned 10ml oils, 60iu Slin and taken my evening orals. GH will be going in tonight. Looking forward to BP/OHP tomorrow.


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Just pinned 10ml oils, 60iu Slin and taken my evening orals. GH will be going in tonight. Looking forward to BP/OHP tomorrow.


Take its that long acting slin such as lantus ?

How many carbs do you eat before bed to prevent hypos at night mate ?

I have always wondered would you wake up if you had a hypo, I think I actually would craving for food

GHRP6 used to make me act like I was going Hypo, the hunger pans were insane, I used to eat so much chocolate, ice cream etc after I had to stop


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> WHat are the blast plans then mate? Length, gear, dosage and duration please


6 weeks blast 8 weeks cruise .

gh 16iu daily or 24iu eod (training days only) down to 8iu eod on cruise.

slin lantus 75iu ed possibly 75 iu am and 75iu pm .

oils

10ml test e ew

10ml sust ew

waters

testdbol 1ml daily

HCG 1000iu weekly

tabs

methyl 1 test+ @ 30mg daily

proviron 25mg daily possibly 50mg

pre w/o

PW125+ cant remember whats in it but it has cheque drops in 

think thats it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nano said:


> Take its that long acting slin such as lantus ?
> 
> How many carbs do you eat before bed to prevent hypos at night mate ?
> 
> ...


lantus peaks once around the 6 hour mark but its basal so hypos are easier to manage than fast slin .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> Take its that long acting slin such as lantus ?
> 
> How many carbs do you eat before bed to prevent hypos at night mate ?
> 
> ...


Yes mate, Levemir, long acting slin. With the amount of food I am eating, 9k cals a day, there is no chance of hypo. ALso it wouldn't wake you up so be careful.

I had the same on GHRP6 too, ate the fridge


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> 6 weeks blast 8 weeks cruise .
> 
> gh 16iu daily or 24iu eod (training days only) down to 8iu eod on cruise.
> 
> ...


Looks good mate, will you log it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looks good mate, will you log it


of course 

just having time off gear at mo a little cruise if you like


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> of course
> 
> just having time off gear at mo a little cruise if you like


How littles little lol


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Quick question @ewen

Would it not take around the 4-5 week mark for all them to be in flow flow, except some of the esters in the sus

So whilst in your cruise you would be peaking ?

I am probably missing something


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nano said:


> Quick question @ewen
> 
> Would it not take around the 4-5 week mark for all them to be in flow flow, except some of the esters in the sus
> 
> ...


the body will always try to adapt and overcome so as things level out it starts to clear back to low dose cruise then as it gets used to cruise you bang it in again .

i had thought of running it year round aswell :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> How littles little lol


500mg test e in the last 6 weeks and used only 30mg methyl 1 test here and there :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Food, gear, sleep, water all perfect yesterday. Back feels slightly twitchy today which is disappointing, probably from the DLs on Monday. I will be fine for BP/OHP but it may be a watching brief for Friday. I am still hopeful for a big squat on Friday but.........

I am hitting the food and water hard today too. I will be interested to see my weight today. I am looking slimmer around waist.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What are the PBs at now?


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

MAte god knows how you feel on 400mg of orals but I was supposed to be up for work at 8.30 and have just got up, luckily I was working from home. I am only on 160mg!

Thought I would make up for it by logging straight into UKM lol

I think my E levels may be to high, so getting some pharma arimidex


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP/OHP day

Felt massive, pumped, confident and all-round healthy. Was really looking forward to gym. Lots of water this morning too, over 3l - this defo helped and something I need to do more often.

50mg PC Oxy and 2.5ml PC Supertren beforehand.

BP

80

120

161 * 1 (flew up, very explosive, defo more there).

Seated DB OHP

30

40

50 (failed, just).

It feels as though my body is used to the gear now and the gains are going to come quick. Gutted I have only 2 weeks left, if I wasn't going on holiday, I would continue it for another 3 or 4 weeks 

BP next week = 165 and 170 the week after.

Weight : 125KG


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> 500mg test e in the last 6 weeks and used only 30mg methyl 1 test here and there :lol:


Well planned then lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> What are the PBs at now?


SHIC hasn't gone to plan really and only now getting into it. First two weeks I felt sh1te, then 3rd week I was strong, 4th week = injury and now into 5th week. Just got a PB on BP but only by 1KG.

Will be pushing over next 2 weeks mate. Big squat planned for Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nano said:


> MAte god knows how you feel on 400mg of orals but I was supposed to be up for work at 8.30 and have just got up, luckily I was working from home. I am only on 160mg!
> 
> Thought I would make up for it by logging straight into UKM lol
> 
> I think my E levels may be to high, so getting some pharma arimidex


Haahaa, good work.

I don't usually take Aromasin/Adex unless necessary but have found that it is helping to take 1 tab a day whilst on the SHIC.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BP/OHP day
> 
> Felt massive, pumped, confident and all-round healthy. Was really looking forward to gym. Lots of water this morning too, over 3l - this defo helped and something I need to do more often.
> 
> ...


well done mate .



Fatstuff said:


> Well planned then lol


was meant to be nothing but couldnt resist :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good lifting mate,nice to see it paying off!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good lifting mate,nice to see it paying off!


x2

Last week is in the past now, so make these next 2 weeks count!

:beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good lifting mate,nice to see it paying off!


Thanks mate, expecting good things from now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> x2
> 
> Last week is in the past now, so make these next 2 weeks count!
> 
> :beer:


Cheers Rob, certainly will do.

Looking forward to loads of Guinness on holiday too :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Rob, certainly will do.
> 
> Looking forward to loads of *WATER* on holiday too :beer:


That's the spirit


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's the spirit


Spirits, who mentioned Brandy :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Spirits, who mentioned Brandy :beer:


Who's she? Some bird at work? :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC hasn't gone to plan really and only now getting into it. First two weeks I felt sh1te, then 3rd week I was strong, 4th week = injury and now into 5th week. Just got a PB on BP but only by 1KG.
> 
> Will be pushing over next 2 weeks mate. Big squat planned for Friday.


Ah well. Good stuff anyway mate! PBs are PBs

I think I'm jumping back on on Monday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Ah well. Good stuff anyway mate! PBs are PBs
> 
> I think I'm jumping back on on Monday


Going for a 250KG squat on Friday so that would be +15KG.

Good lad!! Trying to climb the Lifting League


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Going for a 250KG squat on Friday so that would be +15KG.
> 
> Good lad!! Trying to climb the Lifting League


Won't be no trying involved broo, succeeding all the way. I'll be curling your girly 270kg deadlift in 8 or 9 weeks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : feel tired today, back is playing up a little, I do use a lot of back to drive the BP up though so not entirely unexpected. Food, water and rest all day today to get myself sorted for squat tomorrow.

3 boxes of food today (no weights though):-

1.) - White fish risotto with extra pack of smoked mackerel put on top. Currently munching this one - lovely.

2.) - 2 jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna mixed with mayo, 4 boiled eggs, 1/2 block cheese, olive oil, pepper.

3.) - 2 jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna mixed with mayo, cheese.

See how I get on with those boxes. If hungry, I'll pop out for lunch.

No gym today so taking it easy and eating.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning yoof!

I think your back will be niggling for a while, shame.

Food looks well nice! Enjoy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Couple of thoughts:-

Water - I am pounding the water down my neck and feel much better for it. I reckon I wasn't drinking anywhere near enough. I know it is hot and humid at the moment but I believe I underestimated the amount of water I needed on the SHIC. This definitely helped the lifting yesterday.

Food - I have relaxed the diet and eat whatever I want, whenever I want as long as it is on top of my usual. Thinking is that with this much gear inside me, it would be virtually impossible to get fat anyhow. Anyway, this means extra bowls of oats with soya milk and sugar (I never eat sugar), choc bars and also choc bar ice creams etc. Again I reckon that this helped the lifting yesterday. @ewen, I sort of got this idea from your journal where you eat trays of flapjacks - that's my excuuse anyhow  !!

Determined to push on now for the last 15 days!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning yoof!
> 
> I think your back will be niggling for a while, shame.
> 
> Food looks well nice! Enjoy


Morning Rob, how are you mate? All good?

Back will niggle now until holiday so it is just a case of 'managing' it and trying to get the biggest lifts out. Minimal reppage I reckon. I wonder if I can beat my "9 rep DL workout" 

Meal 1 demolished and just ate a banana. I have had my 100g protein shake and oats too. Food is going in well 

Cheers mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Couple of thoughts:-
> 
> Water - I am pounding the water down my neck and feel much better for it. I reckon I wasn't drinking anywhere near enough. I know it is hot and humid at the moment but I believe I underestimated the amount of water I needed on the SHIC. This definitely helped the lifting yesterday.
> 
> ...


you remember my pm about gear and a guy i know ?

well he ate 16000 cals everyday with twice as much gear your on and he was 300lbs of solid muscle .

you need to have a solid clean base of meals daily and then top it up with flapjack fruit juices (grapefruit juice is very important) and whatever else you fancy , with having solid clean base of meals these will make you hungrier paving way for the flapjack and shakes , replace water with protein/carb shakes so you constantly feed your body and hydrate it , before bed you need to be full of water so that the joints and spinal discs re-hydrate as it helps with pain in your back you been getting .


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Bang the food in you mate dont be shy ! Doughnuts,flapjacks,cookies. As well as chicken tits,eggs and cheese obviously


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Bang the food in you mate dont be shy ! Doughnuts,flapjacks,cookies. As well as chicken tits,eggs and cheese obviously


do you eat cheese when your going for an ankle submission :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob, how are you mate? All good?
> 
> Back will niggle now until holiday so it is just a case of 'managing' it and trying to get the biggest lifts out. Minimal reppage I reckon. I wonder if I can beat my "9 rep DL workout"
> 
> ...


I'm all good thanks mate.

Well deserved rest for you mate, not long!!

Lol, just go and do 1 rep then get your coat


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> do you eat cheese when your going for an ankle submission :whistling:


No i eat it after the victory :001_tt2:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> No i eat it after the victory :001_tt2:


i`ll be around your way more often as of next week i might pop over to your gym for some cheese :laugh:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

ewen said:


> i`ll be around your way more often as of next week i might pop over to your gym for some cheese :laugh:


Hahaha cool ! What you doing round here ? You got a job at tesco or something


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha cool ! What you doing round here ? You got a job at tesco or something


something like that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> you remember my pm about gear and a guy i know ?
> 
> well he ate 16000 cals everyday with twice as much gear your on and he was 300lbs of solid muscle .
> 
> you need to have a solid clean base of meals daily and then top it up with flapjack fruit juices (grapefruit juice is very important) and whatever else you fancy , with having solid clean base of meals these will make you hungrier paving way for the flapjack and shakes , replace water with protein/carb shakes so you constantly feed your body and hydrate it , before bed you need to be full of water so that the joints and spinal discs re-hydrate as it helps with pain in your back you been getting .


I do remember the PM and the ideas fit with what I have been seeing. Not sure I can eat anymore though, feel full at all times


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I do remember the PM and the ideas fit with what I have been seeing. Not sure I can eat anymore though, feel full at all times


i think EQ would make a good addition to these cycles problem is its more oil unless equitest or equitren was used , think i will try it when i go back on .


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> PW125+ cant remember whats in it but it has cheque drops in it


I believe it's 50mg test base/ 25mg oxy/ 25mg dbol/ 25mg tren base plus 1000mcg cheque drop.

As its oil based how long before training would you inject mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> I believe it's 50mg test base/ 25mg oxy/ 25mg dbol/ 25mg tren base plus 1000mcg cheque drop.
> 
> As its oil based how long before training would you inject mate?


yes thats right ive just looked at mine but its 500mcg cheque drops .

40 mins to 1 hour before for me , you might feel is sooner or a little later but bear in mind iirc the drops only last 90 mins in the system which is why they are good in the fighting world .

inject into the muscle as deep as possible .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All food devoured. Still hungry. I have a banana and apple to go. May go Tescos for a top up at 3pm ish.

Roast dinner at 17:30


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Roast dinner was massive and lovely. Feeling bone-tired tonight and back is playing up. Early night with GH and hope I heal up for tomorrows squat session.

Plan

100 * 3

140 * 2

180 * 1

250 * 1 (will be on vid)

7 reps, just for you @R0BLET 

2 Oxys and 2.5ml MtrenDS beforehand, or maybe 2.5ml Mtren DS and 2.5ml Supertren. Any preference do you reckon?

I'll eat a lot of carbs tomorrow too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good nights sleep and back a lot better.

I'll gauge how it feels on the warmup sets. Any chance of going for the PB, I will.

Forcing food and water down in preparation.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

7 Reps pmsl.

Have a good day mate, hope its a good session! :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat day

Lots of food and water this morning. Carbs too.

Felt decent on way down, little tired and back a little fatigued. No orals/slin today, wanted a day off. Pinned 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS and instantly felt like Derek Poundstone.

100 * 4

140 * 1

180 * 1 (felt like nothing on back)

252 * 1 - PB by 17KG. Flew up, more in the tank, deep enough, exploded up and nearly bounced bar off shoulders at top of range of motion. Body started spasming and shaking uncontrollably when trying to rack the bar, weird sensation, never happened before.

I have the video and will upload to Youtube tonight or tomorrow. The lift caused quite a scene in the gym, my fault really as I asked for two spotters and also there was my training partner videoing it. Therefore it was obvious something was going on so 90% of the free weight area of the gym stopped and watched the lift, defo felt extra pressure.

Water and eggs/fish/cheese combo to reload the body.

SHIC is finally coming together and all feels worthwhile. Back is tender so will be recovering over weekend for a big DL on Monday, defo 280KG.

Over the moon!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 7 Reps pmsl.
> 
> Have a good day mate, hope its a good session! :beer:


Great sesh mate, 7 reps it was 

Absolutely made up with the lift!! The $$$$ spent on the SHIC is starting to look worthwhile


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What pre workouts did you decide on?


Just went for the 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS today. Worked a treat, felt like Superman, I put this down to the extra water and carbs I am taking on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Great sesh mate, 7 reps it was
> 
> Absolutely made up with the lift!! The $$$$ spent on the SHIC is starting to look worthwhile


Perfect!

Sounds like a good one mate :beer:

LEGEND


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

Great lift man, look forward to the video :thumbup1:

I'm sure you'll smash the 280 on monday, so long as your back holds out


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate, great lift!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Squat day
> 
> Lots of food and water this morning. Carbs too.
> 
> ...


that happens in @ROBLET gym when he curls the pink db`s :lol:

well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Perfect!
> 
> Sounds like a good one mate :beer:
> 
> LEGEND


Thanks Rob, buzzing mate  I may partake in a few Guinness tonight to celebrate :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ncedmonds said:


> Great lift man, look forward to the video :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm sure you'll smash the 280 on monday, so long as your back holds out


Cheers mate, let's hope so, I am at my strongest on a Monday so very hopeful indeed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done mate, great lift!


Cheers Ben, how's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Nice, I went with an extra shot of Mtren myself.
> 
> Worked at treat, but got to big for my boots. Aggression was there but strength wasn't, nearly dropped the bar on my neck
> 
> Well done on pb mate!!


What did you go for Si? 2ml? 2.5ml gives a nice buzz 

Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> that happens in @ROBLET gym when he curls the pink db`s :lol:
> 
> well done :thumbup1:


Haahaa, got a mental picture of @R0BLET doing a Louie Spence spasm in the squat rack with a pair of pink dbs. Not a nice thought TBH 

Thanks mate, all coming together now. I wish I had another 4 weeks until holiday I would defo continue SHIC!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, got a mental picture of @R0BLET doing a Louie Spence spasm in the squat rack with a pair of pink dbs. Not a nice thought TBH
> 
> Thanks mate, all coming together now. I wish I had another 4 weeks until holiday I would defo continue SHIC!!!


dont go on holiday lol

so you gonna do low dose cruise`s and shic style blasts from now on ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Ben, how's things?


Not bad thanks mate, back in the game after an enforced break cos of poochy. He's all good now though so that's what matters.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> dont go on holiday lol
> 
> so you gonna do low dose cruise`s and shic style blasts from now on ?


Haahaa, I did consider that but missus would kill me.

Dunno about the SHICs. Great now but I wasted 4 weeks. If I do one, I may drop the orals and do 8-10 weeks 

6g Inj - TTM

30iu GH - training days

Slin - 120iu Lantus

I'll try it anyhow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha yeah great buzz. The 30mg of M1test I took with it, made me roar a bit also!
> 
> Getting my strength back up after losing it from being 5 weeks away with work. It's amazing how much you can lose by not eating enough.
> 
> I worked my way up to 140kg. Did 1 rep relatively fine. On my second attempt, couldn't budge it an inch when I went to power it back up. Got the left side on the lowest clip, but missed with the right. Luckily someone left a fan directly under, so it bent that instead of my neck


I haven't tried the M1test - what is it mate? Is it worth me having a go at it?

Sounds lucky!! Obviously no spotter ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not bad thanks mate, back in the game after an enforced break cos of poochy. He's all good now though so that's what matters.


Good to hear, sounded touch and go at one stage.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Good to hear, sounded touch and go at one stage.


It was mate, very much so.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I did consider that but missus would kill me.
> 
> Dunno about the SHICs. Great now but I wasted 4 weeks. If I do one, I may drop the orals and do 8-10 weeks
> 
> ...


use injectable dbol and test suspension rather than orals .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> that happens in @ROBLET gym when he curls the pink db`s :lol:
> 
> well done :thumbup1:


And don't you forget it !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight 126KG, no pic today as gym was too busy for me to get top off and pose


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> No, no spotter. Silly really
> 
> M1-test
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/207285-dihydroboldenone.html


Looks very interesting indeed. I'll whack it into next blast. I also fancy Cheque Drops and Halo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Orals ruined my SHIC. Appetite was destroyed.


Just make me feel sh1te. Take more than a few orals to ruin my appetite.

I would drop them for next SHHIC though. Anybody wanna buy a load of PC orals  Only joking !!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

No guiness more water!!its the key to ur recent success

Awesome PB mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> No guiness more water!!its the key to ur recent success
> 
> Awesome PB mate


Thanks mate and you are indeed correct!!!

Are you 100% yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> No, no spotter. Silly really
> 
> M1-test
> 
> ...


yeah just dropped it , its decent on its own , i would say strength and that pumped feeling is what its good for , not really a mass drug but its a good drug .

ive tried cheque drops and they are good .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Depending on feel, on Monday, I'm going for 6 1/2 plates a side for DL = 635lbs = 288KG. I reckon I could pull that if totally refreshed and back is fine. Only one way to find out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah just dropped it , its decent on its own , i would say strength and that pumped feeling is what its good for , not really a mass drug but its a good drug .
> 
> ive tried cheque drops and they are good .


I fancy a blast of both mate so will have a go after hols.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah just dropped it , its decent on its own , i would say strength and that pumped feeling is what its good for , not really a mass drug but its a good drug .
> 
> ive tried cheque drops and they are good .


Cheque drops, isn't that tren?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cas said:


> Cheque drops, isn't that tren?


No its milberone tren is methyltrienolone iirc .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Weight 126KG, no pic today as gym was too busy for me to get top off and pose


True,would have scared the little cvnts out!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope it was deep enough.

Also I got the bad shakes when trying to rack the bar, have a look.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@R0BLET, amazing how much a lift like that can take out of your body. 1 rep, blood sugar dropped, got a little hypo yesterday, no slin, took 30 mins to stop breathing heavy, 60 mins to stop sweating. Exhilarated for 2 or 3 hours.

Still buzzing.

Lying on couch now, body hurting


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't even contemplate how heavy that is! I'd just get squashed! Well done on the lift though big man! Sure you'll smash the 280 on monday!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats m8, seems like the shic is paying its dues


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuking brilliant mate !! Looked a piece of pi$$ when you lifted it off !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fook me you just threw that onto your traps!!

Awesome mate.

Rest up, keep the water in (with a larger ratio to Guinness) and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers boys. I had 16 eggs and 5 rounds of toast for brekkie. Just been for lunch at the boozer, egg sandwich, prawn jacket potato and chips. Rehydrating now with Guinness :beer:

@R0BLET, I'll try to drink some water laters.

Back on slin today and GH. Orals on Monday. I have some Halo on the way for pre-WO, should give me some aggression for the PBs.

I really fancy the 288KG DL on Monday. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

fkin awesome squatting big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> fkin awesome squatting big man


Thanks mate, big compliment from somebody like you.

I'm following your tried and tested rehydration techniques too today :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I hope it was deep enough.
> 
> Also I got the bad shakes when trying to rack the bar, have a look.


Beast mate. Love the little psyche yourself up hop under the bar lol looked intense, proper shaking at the end. Well done!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, big compliment from somebody like you.
> 
> I'm following your tried and tested rehydration techniques too today :beer:


Haha good man, Im tempted myself , sure a few wont hurt trouble for me is once I have a beer i crave takeaway food then lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Beast mate. Love the little psyche yourself up hop under the bar lol looked intense, proper shaking at the end. Well done!


Haha, thanks mate, nose tork helps with the psyche up but the shaking was mad, couldn't control it!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> Haha good man, Im tempted myself , sure a few wont hurt trouble for me is once I have a beer i crave takeaway food then lol


Same as me mate, not bothered at moment, all cals are good cals when on this much gear.

Got some PW125 pre-WO gear coming too so defo going for big lifts over next two weeks.

Mtren DS, SuperTren, Halo, Oxy and PW125 

I think I may fckin explode :thumb:

How's the training/cycle gone? I saw that you had been busy but back on it now?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, I've got this 10ml of PC Tri-tren so I'll whack that in this week too. Only issue is that will be 35ml of gear into quads (without pre-WO gear). Should be fine I reckon.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Anyhow, I've got this 10ml of PC Tri-tren so I'll whack that in this week too. Only issue is that will be 35ml of gear into quads (without pre-WO gear). Should be fine I reckon.


You sir are an inspiration for all other walking chemistry experiments.

How do you find pre-wo gear helps you? Is it more a mental focus?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just jabbed 24iu gh, drinking 21 cans of Guinness, drank 3 pints and 8 cans today.

Will need more gh soon I reckon.

Guinness going down smooth........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

billly9 said:


> I can't even contemplate how heavy that is! I'd just get squashed! Well done on the lift though big man! Sure you'll smash the 280 on monday!


Hows training mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My little boy is 2 yo but is born in August so he is tiny compared to his year group. I send myself crazy that he may get bullied or picked on. Obvioulsy, all the mums and dads know me (I'm pretty difficult to miss) but he is my pride and joy and I couldn't handle anything happening to him.

As said, the dads know me so that is a good thing but at the same time I'm worried about him. Does anybody else have the same situation?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> My little boy is 2 yo but is born in August so he is tiny compared to his year group. I send myself crazy that he may get bullied or picked on. Obvioulsy, all the mums and dads know me (I'm pretty difficult to miss) but he is my pride and joy and I couldn't handle anything happening to him.
> 
> As said, the dads know me so that is a good thing but at the same time I'm worried about him. Does anybody else have the same situation?


Im in august as well mate so was always the youngest in our year, he not interested in wrestling or any martial arts stuff so you could start him at a club ? Even start him off on something like ninja turtles just to get him into martial arts, defending people/himself. Worked for me mate lol never had to have 1 fight at school !!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Im in august as well mate so was always the youngest in our year, he not interested in wrestling or any martial arts stuff so you could start him at a club ? Even start him off on something like ninja turtles just to get him into martial arts, defending people/himself. Worked for me mate lol never had to have 1 fight at school !!


Thanks JK, he is only a baby now but boxing is defo on agenda. He has so much aggression. His teacher said that sometimes he gets left out of the group because he is so younger than the rest. Made me fckin mad.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks JK, he is only a baby now but boxing is defo on agenda. He has so much aggression. His teacher said that sometimes he gets left out of the group because he is so younger than the rest. Made me fckin mad.


Haha sounds like me at that sort of age mate ! I was left out of certain things as well ! Get him watching kung fu panda as well mate !

Boxing is a good shout mate ! Maybe try and get him into a martial art as well though ! My personal opinion is that with martial arts theres a lot of rules for the kids like all thee bowing/sitting on knee's and listening,being respectful to the head guy, (i had to learn to count in japanese and other bits). Where as boxing can make kids a bit chav'ish haha.

I put my good manners,being respectful and having a sense of honour in things down to growing up in martial arts (and having deecent parents as well of course haha)

Your kid will be fine mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Haha sounds like me at that sort of age mate ! I was left out of certain things as well ! Get him watching kung fu panda as well mate !
> 
> Boxing is a good shout mate ! Maybe try and get him into a martial art as well though ! My personal opinion is that with martial arts theres a lot of rules for the kids like all thee bowing/sitting on knee's and listening,being respectful to the head guy, (i had to learn to count in japanese and other bits). Where as boxing can make kids a bit chav'ish haha.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice, sounds like just what he needs.

BTW, me and the boys are coming to next fight at Troxy. When is it?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks for advice, sounds like just what he needs.
> 
> BTW, me and the boys are coming to next fight at Troxy. When is it?


No worries mate !

Hahaha wicked !!!, prob about 3 months mate :thumbup1:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hows training mate?


It's been crappy the last few weeks! Been ill, seeing a new bird and working all different shifts - poor excuses tbh  So I've been making up for the lack of training by eating everything in sight :thumb: but I've put on loads of chub because of it haha!

You gonna be videoing your DL on monday?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> My little boy is 2 yo but is born in August so he is tiny compared to his year group. I send myself crazy that he may get bullied or picked on. Obvioulsy, all the mums and dads know me (I'm pretty difficult to miss) but he is my pride and joy and I couldn't handle anything happening to him.
> 
> As said, the dads know me so that is a good thing but at the same time I'm worried about him. Does anybody else have the same situation?


Because he may be tiny now,does not mean he will remain that way -when his Gh/test is releasing a bit later on he will not stay that way mate,they often surprise us,my mates boy was small,he is now 6 ins taller than his dad at 16yo!

Hay ,hell he may well need to protect his dear ol Dad one day! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome lifting buddy,very well done!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

billly9 said:


> It's been crappy the last few weeks! Been ill, seeing a new bird and working all different shifts - poor excuses tbh  So I've been making up for the lack of training by eating everything in sight :thumb: but I've put on loads of chub because of it haha!
> 
> You gonna be videoing your DL on monday?


Eating is good 

I'll be videoing it mate, see how I feel, it could be Mon or Tues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Awsome lifting buddy,very well done!


Thanks mate, hope to get some big numbers now. How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been drinking too much but still eating as much as I should. Cleaning out today and will be DL'ing tomorrow or Tuesday depending on feel and back. Tender at moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> You sir are an inspiration for all other walking chemistry experiments.
> 
> How do you find pre-wo gear helps you? Is it more a mental focus?


Haahaa, thanks mate.

It's strange, sometimes it seems to really pump me up, other times I don't get much out of it. A lot of this game is mental I think so the pre-wo gear helps with that but I also visualise the lift and convince myself it's going up.

How's training?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, thanks mate.
> 
> It's strange, sometimes it seems to really pump me up, other times I don't get much out of it. A lot of this game is mental I think so the pre-wo gear helps with that but I also visualise the lift and convince myself it's going up.
> 
> How's training?


I see. Good to have in the ****nal.

It's going well thanks. Training with a focus on time under tension thanks to Dave and its kicking my ass. But strength and weight are bounding up so no complaints really.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, hope to get some big numbers now. How's things?


Fat going in the bin still,will update in next few days,hope less than 350,

got 11 weeks to get hench for 50th pics with my kids,only a few Lbs to go on phase #1,so will be into #2 for photos I hope,meaning I should be on target at about 325/330,meaning I will have lost 85 to 90lbs in all!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to bother you biglbs.

I'm possibly thinking of running AP Parabolan at 4 amps a week.

I know you are a big fan of the stuff, just want to be sure its the real deal before I shell out a small fortune as its not cheap lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sorry to bother you biglbs.
> 
> I'm possibly thinking of running AP Parabolan at 4 amps a week.
> 
> I know you are a big fan of the stuff, just want to be sure its the real deal before I shell out a small fortune as its not cheap lol.


Only found this by accident mate,pop over my thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info.html and I will run through it with you,rather than spam Hunters journal out,thanks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to the gym today after some "downtime" over the weekend. I have been eating a lot of food but rehydration techniques have left a lot to be desired, on Friday and Saturday anyhow. I have been catching up on sleep and drinking water and eating food since.

No orals/slin/gh since Thursday, no oils injected over weekend. I'll start getting everything back in, in readiness for big push over the last two weeks.

Lower back has been playing up badly since the squat on Friday so I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym schedule for the week:-

Tues : BP deload.

Wed : SQ deload.

Thu : OHP - go for 50KG DBs.

Fri : DL - go for 288KG. This is the big lift for this week so will be gearing up for Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Next week is last week of SHIC and will be going for monster lifts:-

Mon - Squat 260KG

Tues - BP 170KG

Thu - DL 300KG

All of the above lifts are dependent on this weeks lifts, feel and also back being 100%.

These lifts are speculative too but will give them a good go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP Deload.

Felt sh1te on way down gym, dehydrated and sleep has been shocking. P1ssed off with myself for messing up over weekend etc.

Pounding water down me but had a slash when got the gym, still orange. Food has been going in well though.

BP

60

100

145 (felt like no weight on the bar)

166KG * 1 **PB** (slow down, exploded up, more there, could have done 170+ easy). Chalk and nose tork was used. Feel elated!! Fancy a massive lift next week to finish off the SHIC nicely.

Back on it this week, no drinking at all, everything will be perfect - food/sleep/training/water etc. I want to really push on.

Gear smashes Guinness


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> BP Deload.
> 
> Felt sh1te on way down gym, dehydrated and sleep has been shocking. P1ssed off with myself for messing up over weekend etc.
> 
> ...


Nice mate. PB on a deload!!

Orange pìss isn't good though :/


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk guinness in the ass now mate until the end !! 

You got all this gear turning you into Hercules but this little guinness pussy holding onto your ankle trying to hold you back !!

Made up for you though mate that your getting the results you deserve now !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Nice mate. PB on a deload!!
> 
> Orange pìss isn't good though :/


Thanks mate, I'm pounding the water down!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk guinness in the ass now mate until the end !!
> 
> You got all this gear turning you into Hercules but this little guinness pussy holding onto your ankle trying to hold you back !!
> 
> Made up for you though mate that your getting the results you deserve now !!!


Thanks mate and agreed on the Guinness, will be super clean now until end of SHIC.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to put it in perspective, no orals/slin/gh since Thursday, no pre-wo meds today too. Once these kick back in, I can smash new PBs this week and next.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate and agreed on the Guinness, will be super clean now until end of SHIC.


Good man ! Im probably biased though mate because ive never drank 

You happy with how the course is going now mate ??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Good man ! Im probably biased though mate because ive never drank
> 
> You happy with how the course is going now mate ??


Yes definitely, took a while to come to fruition but weights are shooting up so fast. Body has been transformed. Weight 126KG.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done buddy .

it looks like the ole black stuff is a good pre w/o


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate and agreed on the Guinness, will be super clean now until end of SHIC.


I'll save this post 

Great work on a deload session lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done buddy .
> 
> it looks like the ole black stuff is a good pre w/o


Haahaaa, don't be telling me that FFS!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'll save this post
> 
> Great work on a deload session lol


Hey Rob, you know me by now, all or nothing mate!! Don't think I have ever done a deload session!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

60iu slin, 10ml PC TriTren 150 (so 500mg Tren ace, 500mg Tren Hex and 500mg Tren En) gone in tonight. Will pin GH later too, running low though 

Back on orals tomorrow and have 2 * 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS and 1 * 2.5ml PC Supertren for pre-wo over next 3 days.

Food and drink have been perfect tonight too. Will have early night, about 9pm if missus gets kids in bed early enough.

Contemplating smashing a big DL tomorrow, fancy 288KG, I'll see how body feels. All this deload bollox has been kicked into touch


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice one, any photos fella?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Nice one, any photos fella?


Hello mate,

I have been whacking up gym lift vids but no photos for a few weeks. Will try to get one this week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last night, 16iu GH and bed for 10:15ish, late for me, little tired and back a little tender (normal sh1t now).

This morning, 60iu slin and 200mg orals (Var/Prov/Oxy/Dbol). I'm defo hitting gym later, I'll gauge how back is and how much yesterday took out of me before deciding on best course of action. Hoping that is big DLs.

Food and drinks going in well too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL Day

Felt good on way down, food and water had gone in fine, 2.5ml BSI Mtren DS pre-wo.

DL

100

180

250 (straps, nose tork) - flew up.

288 (straps, gumshield, nose tork) - just failed. Got it to high on thighs, just needed lockout, took a while for the lift, strength was there but endurance gave out. Gutted, won't be able to go for the 300 next week now.

Very disappointed indeed. Wanted the magic 300!!

Video will be uploaded tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

12kg is a big jump with deadlifts mate, especially at them sort of weights.

Wouldn't rush it, especially if struggling with 288kg, 300 will come eventually


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a close call and bloody good effort though mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> 12kg is a big jump with deadlifts mate, especially at them sort of weights.
> 
> Wouldn't rush it, especially if struggling with 288kg, 300 will come eventually


Dunno mate, I just whacked 18kg extra on the bar (PB is 270KG) and should have got it. I'm flying at the moment and feel like I can lift anything. When you feel like this, got to ride it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like a close call and bloody good effort though mate.


Cheers Ben, have a look at the vid when I get it up. I thought I had it but lack of fitness or maybe tren breath got me!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have pulled a small ab muscle high up on right hand side. Felt it as soon as I released the tension on the lift. Lots of food, water, sleep and gh tonight and see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I may have pulled a small ab muscle high up on right hand side. Felt it as soon as I released the tension on the lift. Lots of food, water, sleep and gh tonight and see how it is tomorrow.


Ignore it 

lol

Good effort mate, still great work on the lifts!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lift not as close as I thought actually, was above the knees though.






I'll defo get it next week!!

Ab has healed already. I am The Terminator


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Lift not as close as I thought actually, was above the knees though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!

LOL

Fook that, just go and rep out at 200kg mate :whistling:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Lift not as close as I thought actually, was above the knees though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snapcity bìtch, snap snap city bìtch!

Still beast though mate, got a little crowd round ya haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Snapcity bìtch, snap snap city bìtch!
> 
> Still beast though mate, got a little crowd round ya haha


T2s don't get injured mate 

Cheers, there was a crowd today, corporate gym, never seen proper lifting before.........


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Lift not as close as I thought actually, was above the knees though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt I say before u were the t1000 and u denied it?? Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Didnt I say before u were the t1000 and u denied it?? Lol


Haahaa, nice one mate, I feel it at the moment too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rest day, body is so tired and wrecked off that failed DL yesterday. This is the most tender and sore I have ever been off DLs.

All gear will remain in now, 25ml of oils to go in over weekend.

Tomorrow I'll get the 50kg DB OHPs. Big lifts next week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I hit a deadlift pb yesterday too mate and am feeling it today! Only minor compared to yours monster 288 though lol pulled 232.5kg @ 88kg no straps or belt yeah boy!

Ill fcuk off now lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I hit a deadlift pb yesterday too mate and am feeling it today! Only minor compared to yours monster 288 though lol pulled 232.5kg @ 88kg no straps or belt yeah boy!
> 
> Ill fcuk off now lol


Nice lifting mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I hit a deadlift pb yesterday too mate and am feeling it today! Only minor compared to yours monster 288 though lol pulled 232.5kg @ 88kg no straps or belt yeah boy!
> 
> Ill fcuk off now lol


just imagine how much you could pull when you finally bang gear in


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Lift not as close as I thought actually, was above the knees though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 126730


that looks painful .

if your tekkers was better you would of smashed that .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> just imagine how much you could pull when you finally bang gear in


Wow I dread to think!!!! 235 maybe??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Wow I dread to think!!!! 235 maybe??


atleast 233kg


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> atleast 233kg


Hopefully! 234 with straps and a belt I reckon!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hopefully! 234 with straps and a belt I reckon!


i dunno mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> View attachment 126730
> 
> 
> that looks painful .
> ...


Haahaaa, I have never had any training, just pick the bar up and lift. Form is fine until I go over 90% and then goes to sh1te. Dave "bulldog" Beattie may be able to help me, I have spoken to him before and he's up for it. Just got to find the time.

Next week for 290DL, 260SQ and 170BP!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaaa, I have never had any training, just pick the bar up and lift. Form is fine until I go over 90% and then goes to sh1te. Dave "bulldog" Beattie may be able to help me, I have spoken to him before and he's up for it. Just got to find the time.
> 
> Next week!!


dave will help you as he is one of andy boltons training partners when he`s over there .

think dave pulls sumo style but i know jimmy marku used to train at his too so plenty of strong guys to learn from .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deep down tiredness last night, ate all my food, shakes etc, whacked in 16iu GH and went to bed at 20:00, lights out.

Still very sore and tired this morning. I may swerve the gym, I was only going to get some OHPs in before end of SHIC, I wanted to get the 50kg DBs in seated OHP. I'll see how body feels.

AMazing how much that failed DL has taken out of me especially considering food, sleep, water, gear etc has been perfect.

Everything is geared to next weeks lifts now. Clean weekend with as much food as poss.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just remembered, I have a final, secret weapon for next week's lifts - WC PW125.

So pre-wo will be 2 oxys, 1ml PC Supertren, 1ml BSI Mtren DS and 1ml WC PW125.

Boom, superman time


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> dave will help you as he is one of andy boltons training partners when he`s over there .
> 
> think dave pulls sumo style but i know jimmy marku used to train at his too so plenty of strong guys to learn from .


Andy Bolton, Jimmy Marku, Dave Beattie - I can show then a thing or two about lifting :whistling:

Seriously, it would be great to get down there and lift with those guys, I'd probably feel like a little maggot though !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Andy Bolton, Jimmy Marku, Dave Beattie - I can show then a thing or two about lifting :whistling:
> 
> Seriously, it would be great to get down there and lift with those guys, I'd probably feel like a little maggot though !!


we are both around the same weight and i was surprised by how normal sized they look when i stand next to them but then the smaller guys probably thought `monsters` :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 127KG

OHP Day

Feeling so tired, questioning whether I should go the gym, dropped one Oxy and got my arris down there. Food and water good so was hopeful, I wanted to get 50KG DB OHP seated.

30 * 2 - nothing there, felt super heavy, CNS fried and hadn't recovered from Wednesday, body tired all over.

So I decided to do some machine work to stretch muscles and also to help with injuries to back and shoulder.

Light DB BP (lots of cracking in spine and shoulder area).

3 types of pulldown.

Rows.

Superset of tricep pushdown and rope pushdown.

Done. Enjoyed it, never work out like that, defo helped with tight muscles and injuries. Feel a little better.

I did get some photos too but even though I am 5KG heavier and am noticeably bigger in flesh, it is hard to see a geat deal of difference in front double bicep pose. I'll whack it up anyhow.

Lots of food and rest over weekend. Everything geared up for Mo : DL, Tu : BP and Th : SQ.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't tell me you enjoyed training like a bodybuilder?! Ya big nancy :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

It did feel "wrong" 

I defo enjoyed it though!! I will incorporate this type of training into my schedule occassionally (yeah right  ).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Come on gay boy post these naked pics


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> just imagine how much you could pull when you finally bang gear in


 @C.Hill is a dirty natty?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

sckeane said:


> @C.Hill is a dirty natty?


Nah, on 5g of Tribulus a day!!

Yes a day!!

Dirty bàstard


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> @C.Hill is a dirty natty?


He's about as natty as my shrunken testicles!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, on 5g of Tribulus a day!!
> 
> Yes a day!!
> 
> Dirty bàstard


Hahah for them SRS GAINS


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> He's about as natty as my shrunken testicles!


haha - I haven't seen mine for a while either

might as well not have any tbh


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

sckeane said:


> @C.Hill is a dirty natty?





R0BLET said:


> Nah, on 5g of Tribulus a day!!
> 
> Yes a day!!
> 
> Dirty bàstard





Fatstuff said:


> He's about as natty as my shrunken testicles!


OI! I'm 100% pure natty!!! Just like Dutch!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight 127KG so +5KG from start, 5 weeks ago.

Hoping for +30KG on SQ, +20KG on DL and +15KG on BP by end with +6KG gain. I'd be happy with that, especially after the first two weeks where I felt awful and a back injury on 4th week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Really surprised you haven't put on more weight tbh. Looking like a big solid lump though!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking masive mate good lifting recently aswell sure youll smash them goals


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : still wrecked from the failed DL last night, went to bed at 19:30. Working today and taking it easy for the weekend. Food, food and more food. Anything and everything so that I can recover and peak for Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Really surprised you haven't put on more weight tbh. Looking like a big solid lump though!


Hey Ben,

Averaging 1kg gain a week, I was expecting around that I think.

More importantly, here were starting lifts:-

PB Lifts/Current Lifts

Bench 160KG/152.5KG

Squat 230KG/230KG

Deadlift 270KG/250KG

Current/target lifts

BP 166/171

SQ 252/260

DL 270/290

If I hit the target lifts (721KG) I will have put 61KGs on all-time PB and put nearly 100KG on starting lifts *IN SIX WEEKS*. These are big figures and I have to be happy with that 

Obviously I have to hit the targets first.

M : DL 290

T : BP 171 (maybe more as 166 was so easy)

T : SQ 260

Bring it on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking masive mate good lifting recently aswell sure youll smash them goals


Thanks mate, the next week is crunch time. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing: just jabbed 5ml test, got 20ml to jab tonight. Sick of jabbing now (usually doesn't bother me but the monster jabs have worn me down) and looking forward to an extended break from it.

One week to hols :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Ben,
> 
> Averaging 1kg gain a week, I was expecting around that I think.
> 
> ...


Mate your progress on the lifts has been great. Was just surprised given the amount of food and gear that your weight hasn't shot up more. I suppose given how big you are any way it gets harder to add weight so a stone in 5 weeks is a lot.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate your progress on the lifts has been great. Was just surprised given the amount of food and gear that your weight hasn't shot up more. I suppose given how big you are any way it gets harder to add weight so a stone in 5 weeks is a lot.


Cheers mate, I actually think there is only so much tissue the body can build in such a short time. Just weighed myself, 279lbs, 19st 13lbs 

It would have been more interesting if I could have stuck to the original plan, 90 days of DNP and then straight into SHIC for the rebound. I put on 12KG on my DNP rebound anyhow so with the SHIC, who knows!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, I actually think there is only so much tissue the body can build in such a short time. Just weighed myself, 279lbs, 19st 13lbs
> 
> It would have been more interesting if I could have stuck to the original plan, 90 days of DNP and then straight into SHIC for the rebound. I put on 12KG on my DNP rebound anyhow so with the SHIC, who knows!!


How the **** do u manage DNP at work lol, I sit there sweating my balls off all day.

In meetings I need to take a litre Water or I'll just sweat on everyone haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking beastly mate. Good luck with the 290 deadlift

VID IT!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> How the **** do u manage DNP at work lol, I sit there sweating my balls off all day.
> 
> In meetings I need to take a litre Water or I'll just sweat on everyone haha


All my workmates think it hilarious that I sweat so much, fan on full blast at all times, gallons of water.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad news. Shocking night. Did 15ml oils yesterday but worked until 01:00 this morning. Went to bed and woke up about 04:00 with the same cold shakes as a few weeks ago, body convulsing and couldn't get warm. Weird. Had to get up and have some water as I felt dehydrated. Went to bed about 05:30 for 2 more hours. Feel tired and not well today.

I'll crack on and try to get the food and water down me for the lifts this week. I needed to be 100% for this week......


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Bad news. Shocking night. Did 15ml oils yesterday but worked until 01:00 this morning. Went to bed and woke up about 04:00 with the same cold shakes as a few weeks ago, body convulsing and couldn't get warm. Weird. Had to get up and have some water as I felt dehydrated. Went to bed about 05:30 for 2 more hours. Feel tired and not well today.
> 
> I'll crack on and try to get the food and water down me for the lifts this week. I needed to be 100% for this week......


Sorry to hear this happened again mate , I would love to know what cause this i seem to get it every now again to its scary when it happens , hope you ll feel better later . looking big in your pic mate (no ****) :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chris27 said:


> Sorry to hear this happened again mate , I would love to know what cause this i seem to get it every now again to its scary when it happens , hope you ll feel better later . looking big in your pic mate (no ****) :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, too big a rush of androgens matched with dehydration is all I can come up with. Very odd and very sweaty today.

Thanks again


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Take it easy today mate. Rest, drink and eat like you suggested for the final push.
> 
> Have you tried splitting your meds?


Thanks mate, will do and I do do think it is related to the monster doses going in all at once. I just want to get the pinning out of the way as I am sick of it so monster doses is good for that, but, as you state, it would probably be beneficial to split the doses. Just means more jabbing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Mate your progress on the lifts has been great. Was just surprised given the amount of food and gear that your weight hasn't shot up more. I suppose given how big you are any way it gets harder to add weight so a stone in 5 weeks is a lot.


Also, I used to read a lot of Mentzer and I am pretty sure that he stated that strength came before size gains. I'll see if I can dig it out. If so, I should continue growing for a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bed last night at 19:00 and slept through to 04:15 so great nights sleep. Pumping in water yesterday. Wasn't hungry so ate what I could.

Back on track today, all orals/slin in. Piles of food and water to get down me before gym.

I have my new pre-WO gear today:-

1ml PC Supertren

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml WC PW125

Will pin the 3ml just before gym and see how it goes. I'll also drop another Oxy.

DLs it is. 290 is the target.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Bed last night at 19:00 and slept through to 04:15 so great nights sleep. Pumping in water yesterday. Wasn't hungry so ate what I could.
> 
> Back on track today, all orals/slin in. Piles of food and water to get down me before gym.
> 
> ...


Interested to know what the WC p125 is like, although it will be hard to tell with all the other stuff as well :lol:

The blend looks like proper hulk juice


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Interested to know what the WC p125 is like, although it will be hard to tell with all the other stuff as well :lol:
> 
> The blend looks like proper hulk juice


Haahaa, I think you are right, looks horrible to inject, water and oil based mixed, with one liquid clear, one a slightly yellow colour and one bright red. Quick shake before pinning I reckon.

Just dropped another oxy, will pin it soon and off to gym.

Homemade flapjacks, 3 bananas and a box of baked spuds, tuna mayo, eggs, cheese, EVOO and pepper. Pumping water in.

Slightly concerned that Satturday night may have taken something out of me. We'll see.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 125KG (lost 2KG since Friday - this is definitely due to the issue on Sunday morning and not eating yesterday). Because of this I decided to switch from DL to BP as DL needs me to be 100%.

BP

60

100

130

175 - failed. (I reckon I got greedy due to feeling like I could lift 200KG after that jab of pre-WO gear).

Very, very disappointed but put it down to not being well yesterday and not eating.

Tu : DL

We : BP

Th : SQ

I am backed into a corner now as I need to hit the PBs so am forced to do 3 days on the bounce.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mtren DS..... what did you start your dosing on this mate when you first gave it a whizz?!

Homemade flapjack - NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Mtren DS..... what did you start your dosing on this mate when you first gave it a whizz?!
> 
> Homemade flapjack - NOM NOM NOM


Morning Rob, I started at 1ml about 20/30 mins before gym, defo feel a boost, just don't get greedy and excited like I always do and stack too much on bar


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rob, I started at 1ml about 20/30 mins before gym, defo feel a boost, just don't get greedy and excited like I always do and stack too much on bar


I was going to do some pre Zumba mate? What do you reckon 

lol

Tbh i was going to do 0.5ml to try it, wont be for a while yet but looks good stuff!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I was going to do some pre Zumba mate? What do you reckon
> 
> lol
> 
> Tbh i was going to do 0.5ml to try it, wont be for a while yet but looks good stuff!


Haahaa, always an hour of Yoga for me pre-WO 

0.5ml will be fine mate, you'll enjoy it.

I think I may have maxed out my Tren use anyhow. I was walking down the gym and got a call. I found I couldn't walk and talk on the phone at the same time due to breathlessness, had to have a sit down whilst I finished my call.

Looking forward to cleaning system out now from Friday and cruising on some pharma Cido test for a while.

24iu GH for the next three nights to help with recovery too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, always an hour of Yoga for me pre-WO
> 
> 0.5ml will be fine mate, you'll enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Yeah i reckon so too mate 

PMSL, bet your a sight and a half - Big bloke, lifts plenty of weights..... can't walk and talk at the same time 

Jesus, i dred to think how much you've spent you junkie. 24iu will do more than enough wont it!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Looking forward to cleaning system out now from Friday and cruising on some pharma Cido test for a while.
> 
> 24iu GH for the next three nights to help with recovery too.


Have you thought about a deep tissue sports massage after your SHIC. Should help you feel relaxed ready for your hols.

And no I'm not offering ha ha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Have you thought about a deep tissue sports massage after your SHIC. Should help you feel relaxed ready for your hols.
> 
> And no I'm not offering ha ha.


Hello mate,

Exactly what I need. I'll have a look about for Friday!! Cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah i reckon so too mate
> 
> PMSL, bet your a sight and a half - Big bloke, lifts plenty of weights..... can't walk and talk at the same time
> 
> Jesus, i dred to think how much you've spent you junkie. 24iu will do more than enough wont it!


I reckon the SHIC has cost approx 2k all in all. I may work it out for a laugh.

Better than sticking my dough up my nose and down my neck like most of my mates do !!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Exactly what I need. I'll have a look about for Friday!! Cheers


It's what my missus does so I'm very spoilt. But in all seriousness it really loosens up the muscles and you have been training hard so it'll do them good. Plus if your travelling far for your hols it'll stop you seizing up and being stiff after the drive/ flight.

Just make sure they know you want a deep tissue sports massage otherwise you'll end up paying just to have your back tickled. Ha ha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> It's what my missus does so I'm very spoilt. But in all seriousness it really loosens up the muscles and you have been training hard so it'll do them good. Plus if your travelling far for your hols it'll stop you seizing up and being stiff after the drive/ flight.
> 
> Just make sure they know you want a deep tissue sports massage otherwise you'll end up paying just to have your back tickled. Ha ha.


Sounds great, I am seized up and stiff all of the time duriing this SHIC due to trying to hit PBs. Do they use elbows  ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I reckon the SHIC has cost approx 2k all in all. I may work it out for a laugh.
> 
> Better than sticking my dough up my nose and down my neck like most of my mates do !!


Totally agree mate, far better use of money!


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds great, I am seized up and stiff all of the time duriing this SHIC due to trying to hit PBs. Do they use elbows  ?


My missus uses her elbow. It hurts but feels loads better afterwards.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : hunger and appetite still not 100% yet.

Just jabbed 10ml (5ml PC Test En 300, 2.5ml PC Tren E 200 and 2.5ml PC Mast E 200). 60iu slin, 200mg Proviron.

Before bed : 24iu GH, 1mg MT2 and 500iu HCG.

WIll try to force more food down and drinking lots of diet coke and water.

Need that DL tomorrow. All out for it.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow mate! Also gonna try beat mine! I feel nervous but aggressively excited if that makes sense lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Good luck tomorrow mate! Also gonna try beat mine! I feel nervous but aggressively excited if that makes sense lol


Thanks mate and good luck.

I feel the same but worse I reckon. More nervous, lots riding on this lift, make or break for the SHIC I feel. I have to get it, have to!!

Light feeling in stomach already!!

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't pressure yourself, get some good kip and we'll nail it tomorrow. Just don't be a numpty and decide your going to tag an extra 10kg on to your target :blink:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate and good luck.
> 
> I feel the same but worse I reckon. More nervous, lots riding on this lift, make or break for the SHIC I feel. I have to get it, have to!!
> 
> ...


I will mate!

Good luck again! Now get that gh in ya and get your head down! BIG day tomorrow!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> I will mate!
> 
> Good luck again! Now get that gh in ya and get your head down! BIG day tomorrow!


Haahaaa, just waiting for missus to get kids asleep, quick sexytime and then sleeptime


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Novo78 said:


> Don't pressure yourself, get some good kip and we'll nail it tomorrow. Just don't be a numpty and decide your going to tag an extra 10kg on to your target :blink:


Haahaa, you know me mate, Mr Extreme


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decent kip, lots of p1ssing and drinking water throughout night. Food went in well last night.

60iu slin, 50mg Dbol, Prov, Oxy and Var. 1 Aromasin too.

Shake and coffee for brekkie, bananas on train. Everything is geared to DL.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good day mate


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Good luck today mate, just skimmed over all your journal on the way to work. Good read.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Have a good day mate


Cheers mate, what's today's plans?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TypeR said:


> Good luck today mate, just skimmed over all your journal on the way to work. Good read.


Cheers mate, been a mad journey!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smash it :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feels like the end of the SHIC - physically and mentally tired, injuries are started to tell now (left shoulder, both knees, lower back). Enthusiasm is waning for the gym and the jabs.

Anyhow DL day and a disappointing day it was. All PEDS, water, food in last night and this morning but nothing left for the lifts, even 180 felt heavy, tried the 290 and got nowhere near it.

Weight : 126KG so still down after the "episode" on Sunday morning.

Feel so down and disappointed, put everything into getting the lifts and have been left deflated.

I'll re-evaluate and will write up a post-SHIC analysis. Lots to be learnt. Definitely things I could have improved and been mmore cute about and also things conspired against me which were out of my control.

I do have 3 days until holiday so I may have another go at DL or BP.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Chin up mate, it was always going to be a big learning curve and venturing in to the unknown it's hard to keep your own expectations under control. You've still beaten PB's and learnt a lot of stuff along the way that can only benefit you moving forward.

also this gear will be in your system for a while so no reason why you still can't make some good gains over the coming weeks.

Could be a good time to try a different training approach perhaps? @ewen and @Rick89 could probably suggest some good variety to help things keep progressing


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Chin up mate, it was always going to be a big learning curve and venturing in to the unknown it's hard to keep your own expectations under control. You've still beaten PB's and learnt a lot of stuff along the way that can only benefit you moving forward.
> 
> also this gear will be in your system for a while so no reason why you still can't make some good gains over the coming weeks.
> 
> Could be a good time to try a different training approach perhaps? @ewen and @Rick89 could probably suggest some good variety to help things keep progressing


Thanks mate, will keep pushing on but need a change in training, agreed. That is the number one on my list of things which I should have been more clever about.

There is a gym in the hotel on holiday but I won't be visiting that


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Unlucky mate. Sometimes you just need to listen to your body when enough is enough.

It's not worth being proper injured and out for months


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the lack of structure has shone through however learning from this SHIC is the best outcome as now you know where to modify things .

for now stick to heavy doubles around 85-90% max go on holiday relax bum the wife drink beer have fun and enjoy life , once your back start again but this time add structure .....

Eastern Bloc training routines are generally well thought out, with sensible loading parameters, albeit incredible volume. Here is a routine which is a little more Westernised, using volume that most of us can handle.

The idea is, over the space of 10 weeks, to add 5% to your 1RM. This may not sound like a lot, as it will merely add 5kg to a 100kg bench in around 2 months. But repeat that over the course of a year, and that's an extra 25kg on your bench. Did you add more than 25kg to your bench last year? It is the accumulation of small increases that leads to the big increases for most of us.

The routine loads with volume over the course of the first 5 weeks. During this period, the intensity stays constant, at 80% of your 1RM (after warm-ups of course). Eastern Bloc training often has the concept of a "training weight", which stays static, while either the volume or frequency increases. Here we are using volume as the stimulus.

From week 6, we gradually back off the volume while using intensity as a stimulus, adding weight to the bar each week until we hit a new PR. The parameters look like this:

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

I would recommend picking one lift per session to use these parameters with (generally squat, bench and deadlift). I would suggest a legs/push/pull split with this. Assistance work is recommended, NOT to failure and in the 6-20 rep range; but the main thing is to hit the specified sets and reps with the weights on your main lift. If the assistance work is hampering your ability to recover, back off it, or drop it altogether. A sample day's routine for push day might look like this:

Bench - warm-ups, plus work sets using the above parameters

Dips - 2 sets of 8-10

Dumbbell overhead press - 2-3 sets of 10-12

Tri pushdown - 2 sets of 15-20 reps


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, will keep pushing on but need a change in training, agreed. That is the number one on my list of things which I should have been more clever about.
> 
> There is a gym in the hotel on holiday but I won't be visiting that


I bet you will sneak down there at some point, with all them long acting esters in you and at the doses you been taking you will still be strong as fook!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Initial thoughts are as below. I will provide proper analysis when I'm back from hols as I will have plenty of time to ponder and think.

*Things I could have improved.*

Training strategy - non-optimal and going for PBs every training session was counter-productive. Will follow JW's (SHIC is on TM as well) training strategy when back from hols.

Splitting jabs - first 2 weeks illness and 2 episodes.

No orals - blunt appetite.

Food - didn't eat as much as I should at different times due to orals/tiredness etc

Sleep - need at least 8 hours a night and sometimes 10. I averaged between 6 and 8 hours.

Water - need many litres of water. My p1ss was sometimes orange.

*Things out of my control*

Injury in 4th week

2 strange "episodes" - no proof that these were caused by the massive jabs and each one messed training up for 3 days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Orals dropped from now. GH and slin stay in. I want another attempt on Thursday, let's see.

Aim is for SHIC 2 on October 1st putting into practice what I have learnt from this one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

what was your cycle when u reached your last PB's? and how did u feel on it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate


Hey Rob, been on a bender mate !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is all about what you learnt mate,that you keep forever,what you could not do,no longer matters.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> what was your cycle when u reached your last PB's? and how did u feel on it?


Can't remember, maybe 2g Test, 1g Tren and 1g Mast. Felt ok if a little short of breath.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It is all about what you learnt mate,that you keep forever,what you could not do,no longer matters.


Thanks Tom, lovely words!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's the plan while ur gear is still high in ur system for the next month or so?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Rob, been on a bender mate !!


Serious or not.......?

I ain't gonna preach to ya lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> What's the plan while ur gear is still high in ur system for the next month or so?


Holiday from 6th to 16th July. Back into the gym straight afterwards mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Serious or not.......?
> 
> I ain't gonna preach to ya lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


>


You should be saying "forgive me brothers, for I have sinned"

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Designing next SHIC for Oct 1st. Will be insane


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Designing next SHIC for Oct 1st. Will be insane


5kg Tribulus down the snakes eye?!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

40iu HGH IV pd 

IV is the way forward. I'll just whack a canula in, saves all the jabbing!!

Trib down Jap's eye is in too, thx!!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Designing next SHIC for Oct 1st. Will be insane


Going to share it with us once you've planned it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Kamwe kuacha said:


> Going to share it with us once you've planned it?


Of course, training will be changed too. All in planning stage.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 282lbs, 20st 2lbs. Still going up!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

20st and abs lol


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Any recent photo's in this thread mate?

CBA looking through all the pages for them lol. 282? Nice


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Any recent photo's in this thread mate?
> 
> CBA looking through all the pages for them lol. 282? Nice


I'll take one tomorrow and whack one up mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

24iu GH to go in tonight before bed.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'll take one tomorrow and whack one up mate.


Yeah man get one up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Yeah man get one up


Last week's pic is post 1172.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Last week's pic is post 1172.


Looking large mate. Core looks very strong, still lean though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Looking large mate. Core looks very strong, still lean though


Thanks mate, looks and aesthetics are very much secondary to strength!! That is why arms are comparatively small, never train them


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Your going to keep gaining for ages mate ****s gonna hang around plus the HGH huge dosages will keep it going lol! Keep up the diet now more than ever post SHIC


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Train arms and watch them explode lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Your going to keep gaining for ages mate ****s gonna hang around plus the HGH huge dosages will keep it going lol! Keep up the diet now more than ever post SHIC


Morning mate, I have all my food boxed ready for work and may pop into the gym today. Are you 100% yet?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, I have all my food boxed ready for work and may pop into the gym today. Are you 100% yet?


Yes Mate I am! Diets improved with trainin and physique is following again lol!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Day

Working out solo, Guinness tap has been switched on, no orals any more and probably never again. Anybody knows of anyone who wants a lorry load of PC orals PM me (only joking  ). Because of dehydration, lower back pumps are pretty bad, food has been fine.

I had no idea what I was going to do when I got the gym, so made it up as I went along.

DB BP

Warmup with 40kg DBs

2 working sets of 50KG (8 reps and 8 reps).

Seated DB OHP

30s

35s

Flat Flyes

30s

25s

Nice stretch out, sweating the booze out of me, unreal how much sweat, haven't stopped yet!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plan is to jab some gear tomorrow before I hop on the plane, dunno how much, probably 4ml pharma cido test. There is a gym in hotel so I'll stretch out in there and do some swimming too. Buffet-style food with loats of fish etc so cals will be kept really high.

Back on Wed 17th so I'll get 3 gym sessions in that week and then the following week, I'll try to hit some PBs. I'll guage where I am on the week I come back.

Weight 127kg. Looking huge and veins popping on thighs, chest and side and top of abs (where there isn't a layer of rubber  ).

I still want that 290kg DL.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Your going to keep gaining for ages mate ****s gonna hang around plus the HGH huge dosages will keep it going lol! Keep up the diet now more than ever post SHIC


Agreed a lot of the old school strong lads used to load with gear then stop,at that point they would be at their best,as the liver cleared out ,my mate Peter Davis was one of them who swore by it, @ewen may have heard about this technique I am sure...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Agreed a lot of the old school strong lads used to load with gear then stop,at that point they would be at their best,as the liver cleared out ,my mate Peter Davis was one of them who swore by it, @ewen may have heard about this technique I am sure...


smash it in and get it out before the body adapts , short esters are normally done 6 on 3 off repeat , its kinda like puberty growth spurts but better


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> smash it in and get it out before the body adapts , short esters are normally done 6 on 3 off repeat , its kinda like puberty growth spurts but better


I do a shorter version 4 on and 2 to 3 off,works nice for me,though this one may be longer


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I do a shorter version 4 on and 2 to 3 off,works nice for me,though this one may be longer


grapefruit juice can enhance the effectiveness of some drugs and hormones , ive found it good on long cycles .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> grapefruit juice can enhance the effectiveness of some drugs and hormones , ive found it good on long cycles .


I remember running an article on it on that other site that I was a food/nutrition Mod on!Nice to hear it actualy worked!

It is especialy good with orals Dbol is almost doubled,but also effects heart meds and other meds,so care needs to be taken if on other meds as well.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> grapefruit juice can enhance the effectiveness of some drugs and hormones , ive found it good on long cycles .


Even though its FOUL


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I remember running an article on it on that other site that I was a food/nutrition Mod on!Nice to hear it actualy worked!
> 
> It is especialy good with orals Dbol is almost doubled,but also effects heart meds and other meds,so care needs to be taken if on other meds as well.


Biglbs looking good mate (avi) (no homolomo)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Biglbs looking good mate (avi) (no homolomo)


Thanks mate,that drives me on even harder


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Even though its FOUL


haha yes its a weird taste but knowing it makes my gear more effective makes the stuff bearable :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> grapefruit juice can enhance the effectiveness of some drugs and hormones , ive found it good on long cycles .


I never do orals without 500ml grapefruit juice anymre, it deffo works better that why alot of med from gp etc say do not consume with grapefruit juice etc

HG, i will just get it out there to be 20 stone with abs is fckin insane dont care what anybody says, and training the way ou did even more so

get them reps in and your going to explode even throughout cruise stage

cant wait for your next blast


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, good conv, no orals for a while but will defo incorporate grapefruit juice next time.

Feeling much more normal now I have come off the orals. I took 500mg orals on Monday (I think) and felt fckin horrible. Felt toxic.

I like the oils, gh and slin and also pre-WO shots so will keep them in.

If anyone has any ideas for next SHIC shout out.

Maybe short esters, 180iu slin a day, 40iu gh training days, pre-wo shots, short slin too? Dunno, just ideas at moment.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I never do orals without 500ml grapefruit juice anymre, it deffo works better that why alot of med from gp etc say do not consume with grapefruit juice etc
> 
> HG, i will just get it out there to be 20 stone with abs is fckin insane dont care what anybody says, and training the way ou did even more so
> 
> ...


Hey mate, thanks, reps will be increased (not by too much though  ) on cruise and I'll try to maintain or even gain strength (peps will be thrown in too) and I'll smash in some groundbreaking SHIC in October !!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Which post is the summary of your shic results dude? Just I'm on my mob and will take forever to scan thru the whole thread lol, cheers


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

For ashic idea how about,

6weeker.

1-3 (9g per week)

500mg sustanon ed, (3.5g ew)

450mg deca + 50mg npp ed (the npp would equal the test'p in the sust so both test+nan kick in the same time), (3.5g ew)

300mg drol ed, (2g ew)

Letro dose?

0.5mg Caber ed

3-6 (6.7g per week)

300mgTest'p ed (2g ew)

300mg tren'ac ed (2g ew)

300mg mast'p ed (2g ew)

100mg win ed (700mg ew)

0.5mg caber ed

Letro dose?

That cycle makes me think "HOLY FUK!"

All let sum1else suggest pep doses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Which post is the summary of your shic results dude? Just I'm on my mob and will take forever to scan thru the whole thread lol, cheers


Oils are still flowing through mate so I don't consider SHIC to be truly over yet.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> For ashic idea how about,
> 
> 6weeker.
> 
> ...


Looks decent. I want a load of GH and slin in there too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

4ml pharma Cido test in this morning to keep me going on hols. 24iu GH tonight - all GH gone then.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You should home brew if you taking those shic doses will save yourself sh1t loads £££, there more spare cash for the next 1


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oils weekly

pharma test e = 10ml ew 2.5g

sust = 10ml ew (one jab ew using the esters as they should be) 2.5g

daily water shot

testdbol 1ml (100mg susp 50mg dbol) wont affect eating

pre w/o

mtren ds 1ml - pw125+ 1/2ml - m1t+ 30mg

slin

150iu daily split 75AM-75PM

GH

24iu training days only pre bed

fcuk peps its too much pinning you`ll get sick and forget .

rotate 3 shots in each quad both glutes for oils maybe open pecs up .

daily shots use biceps/triceps/delts .

pre w/o shots use rear delts

slin subq

gh shoot IM


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also huntinground do u prime for your shic?

What cruise time are you going to have between them?

6on 6off or longer?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> oils weekly
> 
> pharma test e = 10ml ew 2.5g
> 
> ...


Looks good mate and may be close to what I am looking for. I like Tren and Mast in there, want to use 180iu slin (90am/90pm) and also 40iu GH IM on training days.

I'll get back to you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> Also huntinground do u prime for your shic?
> 
> What cruise time are you going to have between them?
> 
> 6on 6off or longer?


Will defo be priming next time, read posts by Marcus3000 for details. Next SHIC will be starting on October 1st so plenty of time to recover.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looks good mate and may be close to what I am looking for. I like Tren and Mast in there, want to use 180iu slin (90am/90pm) and also 40iu GH IM on training days.
> 
> I'll get back to you


add in a one rip , keep slin to 150 mate as it takes loads out of the pancreas plus the gh will release IGF too , if anything i would bump gh up and keep slin at 150 .

100iu gh on training days sounds exciting


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> 100iu gh on training days sounds exciting


And bloody expensive! Haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> add in a one rip , keep slin to 150 mate as it takes loads out of the pancreas plus the gh will release IGF too , if anything i would bump gh up and keep slin at 150 .
> 
> 100iu gh on training days sounds exciting


Love OneRip mate so defo in.

100iu GH sounds good, I have done 90iu before, blew me up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> And bloody expensive! Haha


its only 300iu ew :laugh:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> its only 300iu ew :laugh:


Is that it? Not too bad then!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Will defo be priming next time, read posts by Marcus3000 for details. Next SHIC will be starting on October 1st so plenty of time to recover.


Yeh marcus3000 knows hs stuff on shics&primes


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

100iu on training days, jesus! You guys must have fat wallets.

Fat wallets during the prime, empty during the shic lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@marknorthumbria, start prepping my pep run please mate. Beers when you are down in the Smoke


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This holiday lark is overrated. Thinking about gym and SHIC II. Need to switch off and enjoy beers and downtime FFS.

Loads of food, beer and sun so all good but find mind wandering to the 290 DL ??


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> This holiday lark is overrated. Thinking about gym and SHIC II. Need to switch off and enjoy beers and downtime FFS.
> 
> Loads of food, beer and sun so all good but find mind wandering to the 290 DL ??


You said there's a gym there, why not have a sneaky lift with no pressure?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from hols, Protur Bonaire Hotel, Cala Bona, Majorca, Thomson kids club hotel but was superb. We ate half board and upgraded to all inclusive for the last 3 days. Food was good, fish, eggs, cheese etc but I did eat white bread and also sugar in drinks which I never do. Weight now 275lbs so approx 5 to 7 lbs down which isn't too bad. I had about 5 to 8 lagers a day too. Appetite was blunted by sun a little so that is why weight loss occurred.

After first three days back was 100% better, p1ss had returned to a normal colour (not orange-ish) and lethargy and tiredness had passed. I did have a siesta in the afternoon for 1.5 to 2 hours too. Good resting and healing for body.

There was a few gym rats and one wannabe bodybuilder at hotel. I did get down the gym once but full stacked all machines and fcked off (basic machines and no free weights). One Northern Irish couple insisted on calling me Dorian (not a chance, especially with a gut like mine) and everybody thought I was a bouncer and not an IT consultant (not too sure if they believed me anyhow) 

Super deep tan due to MT2 loading before hols and just about to pin 3ml of pharma Cido Test and also some ancilliaries (HCG/MT2 etc).

I'll hit the gym for the next three days, planning on doing doubles at about 85% of 1RM on DL, BP and SQ in readiness for a push at some PBs asap.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in the gym for BP and OHP

Only running small amount of test at moment, no pre-WO gear or anything. Will be cleaning out for a while. Weight was 126KG and feeling really good, breathing was fine on way down etc etc.

BP

60 - warmup

135 * 4

166 * 1 (equals PB but was close to all out!!) I wanted 171 but don't think it was there today.

120 * 6

OHP DB Seated

30 * 6

40 * 1

50 - just failed on left arm. Will get it soon.

Happy that I have retained strength after the holiday and am as strong as I was on SHIC.

Picture tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DL Day

Plan was to hit 250*2 or 3 depending on feel. I was feeling tired this morning and struggled to get out of bed, sleep has been awful, 4 t-shirts drenched last night.

100

140

180

250 - bailed out due to pain on right pec almost under armpit. Feels painful now and a little lump so may be a slight tear. I blame it on yesterday, on my warmdown set I was playing about with keeping the bar perfectly centred. This is because I am so right-side dominant that when I finish BP and rack the bar it is way over on the right, right side is trying to take over. Anyhow, have to see how the injury is tomorrow when I am expecting to do squats.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> DL Day
> 
> Plan was to hit 250*2 or 3 depending on feel. I was feeling tired this morning and struggled to get out of bed, sleep has been awful, 4 t-shirts drenched last night.
> 
> ...


how much MG is 3ml of pharma Cido Test ?

hows your appetite coming along?

looks like u still got the strength mate. if you're still feeling tired before workout look into adding craze or jacked...heard it wires people pretty well who struggle with workouts after work etc... might be a decent alternative while your off the pre workout gear


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> how much MG is 3ml of pharma Cido Test ?
> 
> hows your appetite coming along?
> 
> looks like u still got the strength mate. if you're still feeling tired before workout look into adding craze or jacked...heard it wires people pretty well who struggle with workouts after work etc... might be a decent alternative while your off the pre workout gear


Hey mate,

750mg as it is 250mg/ml. 2ml next week and 1ml until SHIC II starting Saturday 5th October.

Appetite not fully back yet although it is better than yesterday. Lost 2KG since yesterday on same scales at same time of day so probably dehydrated too after all of the sweating throughout the night.

Strength is OK, thanks, don't like any stims as I have to go back to work wired.......


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 750mg as it is 250mg/ml. 2ml next week and 1ml until SHIC II starting Saturday 5th October.
> 
> ...


yeh this heat is not ideal to maintain or increase weight....perfect for cutting 

well hope all is well...your SHIC was certainly enlightening....cant wait for the next one i think you will fare better now you know what doesnt and does affect adversely.....as you know its all trial and error at the end of day.

hope your injury aint too bad aswell geez


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> yeh this heat is not ideal to maintain or increase weight....perfect for cutting
> 
> well hope all is well...your SHIC was certainly enlightening....cant wait for the next one i think you will fare better now you know what doesnt and does affect adversely.....as you know its all trial and error at the end of day.
> 
> hope your injury aint too bad aswell geez


Being 125+ KG in this heat is taxing, I must admit. Sweating profusely.

Anyhow, SHIC II will be much better mate, can't wait.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Give me your email if u want to discuss peps mate ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cooler night and much better sleep. Got a fan yesterday too to help with the sweating (only 1 t shirt drenched last night). In bed for 20:30, up at 04:15. Food is going in well too.

Today is squat day so will take it easy and probably do a double or triple on 200 or 220 dependent on feel.

Pec feels better but I did sneeze this morning and felt sharp pain then.

This weekend is biggest weekend of career : I am technical lead for migration of most important and complex system in the bank, onto new hardware and new versions of software. I'll be in office for 36 hours (sleeping bag included) and then hotel for Sunday night and back in for 06:00 on Monday. It may mess gym up for a few days early next week. I would like to go for a few big lifts towards end of week though.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lmao I'm cycling on what your cruising on! Gotta love cidos though ey, so smooth to jab!

Glad it's going well mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lmao I'm cycling on what your cruising on! Gotta love cidos though ey, so smooth to jab!
> 
> Glad it's going well mate!


Hello mate,

3ml this week, 2ml next week and then 1ml a week until October...................just coming down steadily off the SHIC.

All is going well. How's things?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Cooler night and much better sleep. Got a fan yesterday too to help with the sweating (only 1 t shirt drenched last night). In bed for 20:30, up at 04:15. Food is going in well too.
> 
> Today is squat day so will take it easy and probably do a double or triple on 200 or 220 dependent on feel.
> 
> ...


Welcome back big fella. Good luck with the weekend project. Experience probably tells you that whatever time you have allowed for it, double it and add a bit more lol.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome back big fella. Good luck with the weekend project. Experience probably tells you that whatever time you have allowed for it, double it and add a bit more lol.


Thanks mate.

Haahaa, I used to be a plasterer so I'm used to 'pricing' things correctly. A job which should take 2 days, double it = 4 and then Friday down the boozer = full week's job 

How's things?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Haahaa, I used to be a plasterer so I'm used to 'pricing' things correctly. A job which should take 2 days, double it = 4 and then Friday down the boozer = full week's job
> 
> How's things?


haha good man, even better when on a nice daily rate 

All good thanks, been cutting for 5 weeks, lost just over half a stone but strength slowly creeping up so must be doing something right.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> All good thanks, been cutting for 5 weeks, lost just over half a stone but strength slowly creeping up so must be doing something right.


I lose sh1tloads of strength when cutting so you are defo doing something right mate. What's the secret


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I lose sh1tloads of strength when cutting so you are defo doing something right mate. What's the secret


I threw some epistane in 2 weeks ago which might be helping lol - tbh it's very mild but thought would help preserve muscle when cutting

Had it in my supp drawer for ages and thought now was actually a good time to use it up other wise it's never going to happen.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat Day

Feeling good on way down to gym, food and water in, 3rd day on bounce though and I am a notorious slow healer from continuous lifting. Plan was not to push too hard anyhow.

100

140

180

225 * 1 - power was there but technique wasn't, I actually shifted weight to the right and had to readjust my position, just managed to keep upright and get the lift. Was close.

200 * 1 (not much left).

Done, good 3 days sessions to get me back in swing of things.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I threw some epistane in 2 weeks ago which might be helping lol - tbh it's very mild but thought would help preserve muscle when cutting
> 
> Had it in my supp drawer for ages and thought now was actually a good time to use it up other wise it's never going to happen.


Junkie cheat


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice you've kept lifts, good luck for this weekend. I'm in working under an RI for production government payment databases, have to bounce a few of them at 2am Sunday. ****ting myself.

Pensioners may not get paid ha ha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Circumstances have changed and Genesis gym is now too difficult to get too. Any decent PL coaches at Monster or in Herts?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

5-7lb loss is nothing from that amount of beer, will just be a duretic effect chances are you look better with that loss?

Will come back in the next 2weeks I'd say once your back to normal training+eating etc


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you finding any rebound effect mate?strength is still up it seems:thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Circumstances have changed and Genesis gym is now too difficult to get too. Any decent PL coaches at Monster or in Herts?


Monster is the gym with 150kg dumbells isn't it!? God how I would love a session there!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Nice you've kept lifts, good luck for this weekend. I'm in working under an RI for production government payment databases, have to bounce a few of them at 2am Sunday. ****ting myself.
> 
> Pensioners may not get paid ha ha


Good luck mate, sure it will be fine. Is it RAC or anything special?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> 5-7lb loss is nothing from that amount of beer, will just be a duretic effect chances are you look better with that loss?
> 
> Will come back in the next 2weeks I'd say once your back to normal training+eating etc


Hello mate,

You may be correct, I was 126KG the other day so most is back on. The gut did shrink on holiday, maybe I should drink more Guinness :beer:

I'll throw a holiday photo up with me and missus in. It is funny, she is 8st, I am 20st


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck mate, sure it will be fine. Is it RAC or anything special?


Yep all RAC and HA, but the apps are sh1t haha, just cos the DB is HA doesn't mean the Level 3 onwards stuff is!

In PCT now too for a few month which makes me sad haha..peptides will cheer me up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Are you finding any rebound effect mate?strength is still up it seems:thumb:


Hey mate,

Not yet as the gear is still working it's way through I reckon. I have retained size and strength anyhow so all good.

How's things? I haven't popped into journal for a while. Are you still cutting?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Monster is the gym with 150kg dumbells isn't it!? God how I would love a session there!


Dunno, will find out soon, not been there yet, always meant to go, never got around to it.

I'll have a go of DB BP'ing 70KG when I am in there for a laugh.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Yep all RAC and HA, but the apps are sh1t haha, just cos the DB is HA doesn't mean the Level 3 onwards stuff is!
> 
> In PCT now too for a few month which makes me sad haha..peptides will cheer me up


Most apps are not RAC-aware mate, not our issue, they have to sort that sh1t out 

PCT  , Peps sounds good mate!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Back from hols, Protur Bonaire Hotel, Cala Bona, Majorca, Thomson kids club hotel but was superb. We ate half board and upgraded to all inclusive for the last 3 days. Food was good, fish, eggs, cheese etc but I did eat white bread and also sugar in drinks which I never do. Weight now 275lbs so approx 5 to 7 lbs down which isn't too bad. I had about 5 to 8 lagers a day too. Appetite was blunted by sun a little so that is why weight loss occurred.
> 
> After first three days back was 100% better, p1ss had returned to a normal colour (not orange-ish) and lethargy and tiredness had passed. I did have a siesta in the afternoon for 1.5 to 2 hours too. Good resting and healing for body.
> 
> ...


I'm an IT security consultant, most people think I'm a scaffolder or something!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Not yet as the gear is still working it's way through I reckon. I have retained size and strength anyhow so all good.
> 
> How's things? I haven't popped into journal for a while. Are you still cutting?


Well you are lazy,i am only across the page!!!pmsl

I killed the 72lbs I wanted off,i am now recomping and slowly losing I hope,though this week I recomped rather well with hungry muscles,put on 2 lbs,this should even out next week.

I had to slow up on diet as too much loose skin and I don't want ongoing issues,so stretch the skin back out as much as poss with muscle fullness.

I hit the 340 I wanted initialy though,plan to lose 20lbs more slowly now...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'm an IT security consultant, most people think I'm a scaffolder or something!


Haahaa, it's not just me then. I did get a strange look off one fella when I told him I was a techno-nerd


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well you are lazy,i am only across the page!!!pmsl
> 
> I killed the 72lbs I wanted off,i am now recomping and slowly losing I hope,though this week I recomped rather well with hungry muscles,put on 2 lbs,this should even out next week.
> 
> ...


72lbs - WOW, what an effort, well done, you must feel and look so much better!!

Muscle fullness = more gear, I'll be over to your journal soon 

Well done mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> 72lbs - WOW, what an effort, well done, you must feel and look so much better!!
> 
> Muscle fullness = more gear, I'll be over to your journal soon
> 
> Well done mate!!


Thanks mate,there are pics too amoungst all waffle and fact!In fact my avi was taken after carbing up and arm pump!The photo in my home page was about 4 weeks ago or more,i was at my most deflated,no carbs/fats nothing just a shell of a man,i looked scrawny,so I posted good and bad!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC II update

The SHIC PED regime is being planned by a well-known mate of mine, will be groundbreaking and radical according to him.

The training regime is under consideration but I have stolen this DL routine from @MattGriff:-

Aiming to pull 300kgs

Week 1: 80% x 3 reps

Week 2: 85% x 2 sets of 2

Week 3: 90% x 2 sets of 2

Week 4: 95% x 3 singles

Week 5 - PB time

@MattGriff - could I follow the same for SQ and DL? Also, are there are PL trainers you can recommend at Monster or in Herts (Bulldog at Genesis is not feasible for me as circumstances have changed). Thanks in advance.

Diet will remain the same.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry for being lazy and cba reading back lol

What's your next plan?

And how's the injuries


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Sorry for being lazy and cba reading back lol
> 
> What's your next plan?
> 
> And how's the injuries


No worries mate.

Cruise on small amounts of pharma test and throw in some peps.

Sept - prime for SHIC II = DNP/Clen/T3/Keto.

Oct 5 - SHIC II starts putting into practice what I have learn last time and getting help and advice from more experienced people.

Injuries are fine at moment, left shoulder will always be fcked and left knee is clicking with what looks like a floating bone/cartilage but nothing major and fully refreshed and ready to go.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice mate will be Interesting!

What was the weight increase from that cycle?

And overall you pleased with the results/lifts?

What problem you having with your shoulder?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> Nice mate will be Interesting!
> 
> What was the weight increase from that cycle?
> 
> ...


6KG increase but probably more as increased leanness.

Results = visibly yes but lifts, I expected more but I have learnt so much from mistakes.

Shoulder, longstanding injury from falling off bike onto shoulder, ruptured AC joint and fcked all of shoulder girdle, scapula winging etc etc.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Drop me a line back u massive cvnt


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 6KG increase but probably more as increased leanness.
> 
> Results = visibly yes but lifts, I expected more but I have learnt so much from mistakes.
> 
> Shoulder, longstanding injury from falling off bike onto shoulder, ruptured AC joint and fcked all of shoulder girdle, scapula winging etc etc.


Injury Fixable/improvable with peps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@marknorthumbria, sorted mate.

Been working all weekend , fcked. Need to upload my holiday photo but 26MB. Let me try to sort it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP and OHP day

After a torturous weekend working 36 hours solid but having to roll back the migration at the weekend, I have been on the beer. Food has been going in well though. Feel like sh1te, dehydrated, so so tired and just generally rough, need a few early nights and then trying the migration again this weekend.

Weight 127KG

BP

60

100

145 * 6

Seated DB OHP

30 * 8

37.5 * 6

42.5 * 1 (burnt out, couldn't get a second on own, needed a touch).

Good little session considering my condition, will help with hunger/thirst and also sleep tonight. Good boy now until after weekend.

Considering 6 week cut going into SHIC 2.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Upper Body BB Training

Decided to finish off upper body today with machines and stuff, back and arms.

Sleep has still been bad due to sweating and mad dreams due to alcohol, no drink yesterday, food has been good, pumping water in, heat unbearable.

2 pulldown exercies

1 row exercise

CGBP

BB curls.

Enjoyed it, got massive pump in arms, struggled to get arms up to wash hair afters.

Just ticking over really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in work for 36 hour shift, sleeping bag by desk. No Guinness this weekend though, hopeful to get this work complete. Cooked and brought all food into office, going down well.

Career boost if I get it complete this weekend and 3 days pay $$$$.

Back in the gym Tuesday if I have recovered, need to do some squats and deads, missing them 

2 weeks of messing about, 6 week cut and then SHIC is current plan.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Back in work for 36 hour shift, sleeping bag by desk. No Guinness this weekend though, hopeful to get this work complete. Cooked and brought all food into office, going down well.
> 
> Career boost if I get it complete this weekend and 3 days pay $$$$.
> 
> ...


How are you doing th migration mate transportable table space? Crazy stuff havin a sleeping bag by the desk

Look forward to it in the future haha.

Especially 3 days of solid ridiculous day rate haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> How are you doing th migration mate transportable table space? Crazy stuff havin a sleeping bag by the desk
> 
> Look forward to it in the future haha.
> 
> Especially 3 days of solid ridiculous day rate haha


10g to 11g migration. 10g = 4 node RAC in LN, 2 node RAC in SG and 2 node RAC in NY, 2 physical standbys hanging off each site, SRDF replication to DR. 11g = 3 node RAC in LN, 3 node RAC in SG and 3 node RAC in NY, 3 physical standbys hanging off each site, one is used for DR, SRDF replication to DR. Bi-directional Streams between each site. Massively high profile system and very political - has to be sorted this weekend.

11g is using advanced compression so have to use Data Pump export and Import. 3TB database in each regions.

Regarding sleeping bag - not too bothered, only grabbing bits of sleep anyhow.

3 days = $$$$, booked 8 days this week


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> How's the weight and strength after finishing?


Weight is steady (126/127KG), BP is still at 166, I did a 225 Squat last week and will try DLs this week so maybe a little down on Squat up to now but I haven't tried to max out.

All good.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 10g to 11g migration. 10g = 4 node RAC in LN, 2 node RAC in SG and 2 node RAC in NY, 2 physical standbys hanging off each site, SRDF replication to DR. 11g = 3 node RAC in LN, 3 node RAC in SG and 3 node RAC in NY, 3 physical standbys hanging off each site, one is used for DR, SRDF replication to DR. Bi-directional Streams between each site. Massively high profile system and very political - has to be sorted this weekend.
> 
> 11g is using advanced compression so have to use Data Pump export and Import. 3TB database in each regions.
> 
> ...


do they have database vault?, moving databases with database vault is a cock, especially using data pump with it!

i bet it is v political for something that size..

easy 4 you tho ha.

itl pay for SHIC2!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> do they have database vault?, moving databases with database vault is a cock, especially using data pump with it!
> 
> i bet it is v political for something that size..
> 
> ...


I thought Vault was just security stuff mate??

Anyhow, all done, complete and total success.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Looks very good mate. With a good prime , you should rocket past your current pb's again with the next one.


Cheers mate, Joe is designing the next one. Hopefully, it'll shoot up the PBs.

Just emailed you anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Worked from Saturday 09:00 to Sunday 17:00, had 2 hours kip, beed shattered, WFH tomorrow so back in gym on Wednesday.

Starting to think about prime and SHIC2 now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I thought Vault was just security stuff mate??
> 
> Anyhow, all done, complete and total success.


yes mate but with database vault in place it removes SYS's ability to do anything, dv_owner and dv_acctmgr become the new god users - this plus command rules and realms means its a minefield for normal day to day tasks

nice mate now $$$$$$$


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still feeling knackered after weekend, will have an early night tonight and hit gym tomorrow.

Pinned 500mg Cido Test last night, HCG and MT2.

Food has been good today, looking forward to some DLs tomorrow, will try to rep out on 240 to see where I am at. Training solo again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Running on less than 100% power, felt tired on way down and nearly bailed out, not like me at all.

DL and BP

100

140

180

220

245 *1 (felt dizzy at top)

200 * 5

BP

60

100

145 * 3

Done, quick sesh, killed me, felt a liitle sick and dizzy afterwards. Early night, loads of food and water.

Feel like I'm treading water at moment.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well after getting banned for two whole weeks this has been the only thing that I have missed, still a great read October cannot come around fast enough at the mo. one request, can we keep the work type banter to a minimum as it reduces the quality of gear usage food and general manliness (he jokes) brilliant stuff.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Well after getting banned for two whole weeks this has been the only thing that I have missed, still a great read October cannot come around fast enough at the mo. one request, can we keep the work type banter to a minimum as it reduces the quality of gear usage food and general manliness (he jokes) brilliant stuff.


Welcome back mate, what did you get banned for? Big project is finished so no more work talk just lots of drugs, food and lifting 

SHIC II is being designed at moment and is going to be "a bit more off the wall and ground breaking, incorporating special training techniques as well" according to The Man. What the fck that means, I have no clue as I thought the first was pushing boundaries. Pretty excited though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Upper body BB-type training day

Second day on bounce so took it easy, still cruising, no pre-WO stuff at all, just food and water. Food has been pretty good, probably about 6-7k a day, water good, too much guinness on occassion but sleep has been awful with the heat and sweating. Glad i'm not on tren or DNP!!

Seated DB OHPs

30KG

35

40

BB Bicep Curls

35KG

40

45

CGBP (smith machine and light weight as I was fcked)

60KG

70

60

Done. Felt a little sick after the gym again and took about 30 mins to stop sweating. I am sweating ridiculously at the moment and always very, very hot, not too sure what can be causing it.

500ml Cido Test pw, 250 from next week

5g fish oils pd

2 multi vits pd

1 Aromasin pd when I feel like it.

Weird.

Still waiting for peps, will jump onto them asap when they arrive.

Squats tommorrow and then out in Canary Wharf on the lash from lunchtime


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weight : 125 KG - drop of 2kg due to heat and working 7 days a week so appetite down and not being able to lift heavy. Will pile on again quickly.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

are you still eating a huge amount of food generally?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Approx 6-7k daily (states in long post), I have relaxed the diet and am not sticking religiously to what I state in first post.

Today up to now:-

100g protein shake

3 bananas

4 large baked potatoes, 2 tins of tuna mixed with mayo, 200g strong cheese, EVOO.

250g Smoked Mackerel

"Posh Cheddar and Pickle" baguette from Pret.

etc

Some days appetite is hit by the work and tiredness though!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back mate, what did you get banned for? Big project is finished so no more work talk just lots of drugs, food and lifting
> 
> SHIC II is being designed at moment and is going to be "a bit more off the wall and ground breaking, incorporating special training techniques as well" according to The Man. What the fck that means, I have no clue as I thought the first was pushing boundaries. Pretty excited though.


 I made a comment in a female members journal a lot worse has been said a lot more often, people don't take things into account that happen in other parts of life. Oh well fcuk it, scheduled planned training rather than trying to destroy every weight you look at might be the best choice. The template sounds good, have you any idea of doseages? Or duration?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> I made a comment in a female members journal a lot worse has been said a lot more often, people don't take things into account that happen in other parts of life. Oh well fcuk it, scheduled planned training rather than trying to destroy every weight you look at might be the best choice. The template sounds good, have you any idea of doseages? Or duration?


Ban stick can strike in weird ways sometimes!!

"Scheduled planned training" - that was what it was, scheduled destruction of the weights  You are correct and the new training will be more high rep building up to 1RM I reckon.

No idea yet of dosages or duration, but will be prettty extreme as the guy who is designing it was going to run this before he got sick and fcked, he always run 6 weeks.

Will know within a week anyhow as I need time to source any exotic compounds which he wants me to incorporate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quiet weekend, working Saturday (was hungover from Friday), family day at fete at hertford Castle yesterday. Eating whatever I want (cheesecake included  ) and managing to keep cals and protein very high.

Peps should be arriving today so looking forward to that, high quality peps which cost $$$, usually I forget and/or cannot be a$$ed to shoot them so, because these ones are expensive, it means I'll probably remember.

Will look into PL coach this week with a view to start next week.

I'll be training 3 times this week, first time for a number of weeks due to workload. Looking forward to getting back into swing of things. 8 or 9 weeks to next SHIC so going to start ramping up now before prime.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Which peptides have you ordered? How are you planning on using them? Have you used before?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IPAM, MOD GRF, GRHP2 - pharma grade apparently. I'll ask if I can reveal the protocol.

I have used the old style GRHP2/6 and CJC 3 times a day at 300mcg, found the dosage a bit high. Bought 10 vials of each, threw most of them as got bored injecting them 3 times a day. GRHP6 made me ravenous but for sh1te food!!!

Will be running for 8 weeks until SHIC.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you think that a well-planned peptide cycle can yield useful gains in size and strength or else just useful for skin, nails, hair, aches/pains?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat Day

Finding it hard to get excited by gym, still feeling tired and cannot be a$$ed really. Anyhow, dragged myself down there, no pre-WO stuff and no jab for a week.

Food has been good today (100g protein shake, I have eaten 1 tub of 3 baked potatoes, butter, 6 boiled eggs and butter, 2 tins tune and mayo and 1/2 block of cheese). Lots of water. I am tucking into tub 2 now.

Squat

100 * 8

140 * 4

180 * 2

225 * 1 (just made it, 100% all out, stopped for a couple of seconds near bottom and thought I was fcked).

180 * 0 = failed, toast from 225.

BB Bicep Curls

40 * 8

45 * 6

40 * 4.

Done, pretty decent session considering everything. I just need rest to re-stoke the fires and to stop been so greedy and working every day offered.

Weight : 126KG.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice session there mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you think that a well-planned peptide cycle can yield useful gains in size and strength or else just useful for *skin, nails, hair*, aches/pains?


Best ask @ewen about that stuff 

I usually use it to maintain between blasts, so instead of losing size I can keep all gains in readiness for the next blast!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session there mate!


Thanks Rob, how's it going mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you think that a well-planned peptide cycle can yield useful gains in size and strength or else just useful for skin, nails, hair, aches/pains?


testosterone is just one hormone so if you raise all hormones in your body a monster can be made .


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> testosterone is just one hormone so if you raise all hormones in your body a monster can be made .


Will I turn a bit like this?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> Will I turn a bit like this?
> View attachment 132083


you`ll never be good looking mate sorry


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Any chance on bringing me up to speed on your next blast?

What was your conclusion for the last blast mate, was the money worth the gains?

Im thinking of going on man size doses, not as manly as yours though lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

PEPS



Protocol

IPAM 500mcg before bed

MOD-GRF(1-29)125mcg 3*pd

GHRP2 125mcg 3*pd

WIll mix tomorrow night and crack on


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cas said:


> Any chance on bringing me up to speed on your next blast?
> 
> What was your conclusion for the last blast mate, was the money worth the gains?
> 
> Im thinking of going on man size doses, not as manly as yours though lol


Awaiting clarification on next blast mate, will start October 5th, 6 weeks, that is all I know at this stage.

Last blast, read this thread, so many mistakes and so much learnt, split jabs, no orals, more slin/gh/oils, different training techniques and as much food as poss.

I did enjoy it and am looking forward to next one though.

As soon as I have details of next blast, I will post it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just jabbed 1ml/250mg of Cido test, cruise dose for me. Will pin HCG tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning

7 hours deep, solid kip, struggling to wake up, will be refreshed today. Back in gym for seated DB OHP and DB BP. I'll be going for 50kg DB OHP today. Food has been prepped, jacket spuds + butter, tuna mayonnaise, boiled eggs/mayo, lashings of cheese etc. A few bananas pre-WO too. I may drop a couple of Oxys pre-Wo to help with the OHP (naughty, naughty).

Working out solo so will have to ask for somebody to load left arm with the 50s. Biggest DB is 50s so BP will be repping out too, see how many I can get, endurance of an asthmatic ant


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> PEPS
> 
> View attachment 132157
> 
> ...


Looks good HG. I do clearly remember Pscarb saying however that doing 5x jabs of those peptides (apart from IPAM obviously) is significantly better than 3x jabs.

Please keep us well posted on results of these peptides. Have you started already?

I'm extremely interested in this, because I'm thinking of doing a cycle on peptides in the reasonably near future.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Looks good HG. I do clearly remember Pscarb saying however that doing 5x jabs of those peptides (apart from IPAM obviously) is significantly better than 3x jabs.
> 
> Please keep us well posted on results of these peptides. Have you started already?
> 
> I'm extremely interested in this, because I'm thinking of doing a cycle on peptides in the reasonably near future.


Hey mate, will keep you up-to-date. I was considering 5 jabs at the weekend.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym.

2 PC Oxy 50s 1 hour before, loads of food and water, little tired after being in gym yesterday but felt good anyhow.

Seated DB OHP

35 * 6

42.5 * 3

50 * failed, closest I have got, slight tough on left elbow, felt some pain in right arm too, didn't feel serious so continued.

Flat DB BP

50 * 6 - right arm was hurting towards end and thought it prudent to stop and check it. Severe cramp-like pain down tricep and also in bicep tendon area, arm felt dead and was hanging, couldn't lift above horizontal, weirdly didn't feel like muscle tear or anything, maybe nerve related. So I tried to MTFU and do another set after a rrest.

50 * 0 - didn't get the DB half way up, dropped it and bailed out, severe pain.

Struggled to shower, get dressed and get back to office. 2 hours later, feels numb and dead but not that painful. I have taken some Ibuprofen too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just spoken to Bulldog at Genesis, booked in for next Fridat at 11am. He said DL was fine but need to work on Squat and BP.

Fine by me. Need to sort it out before SHIC II/

Sounded a great fella BTW.

462.KG Squat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have just given up training after watchin that,i feel puny!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

How's the shoulder doing now? Sounded a bit r/c from description


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I have just given up training after watchin that,i feel puny!!!!!!!!


Haahaa, I know the feeling, how's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> How's the shoulder doing now? Sounded a bit r/c from description


All good mate, as I am getting older, I notice I get injuries like this reaosnably often and they usually heal quite quickly.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Update

Well, I have finally put down the pint of Guinness long enough to drag myself to the gym, diet has been awful (mainly consisting of Guinness, no shakes, takeaways etc), no gear, haven't been assed to sort the peps etc etc.

Weight : 126KG

DL Day

100 * 10

140 * 6

180 * 2

225 * 5 - felt light, will go heavier next week, endurance was bad, recovery time could be measured in hours rather than minutes 

A new style of training with more reps at high weights but much less than 1RM. I'll see how I get on.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> All good mate, as I am getting older, I notice I get injuries like this reaosnably often and they usually heal quite quickly.


I don't know about being older mate, but I feel every niggle and twinge. The reason you heal so fast is all the juice and peds floating around the huge frame of yours


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Gym Update
> 
> Well, I have finally put down the pint of Guinness long enough to drag myself to the gym, diet has been awful (mainly consisting of Guinness, no shakes, takeaways etc), no gear, haven't been assed to sort the peps etc etc.
> 
> ...


This is almost lime volume training for you hg. Endurance will come before you know it you will be do g 225 x10


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loads of food yesterday afternoon/last night, no alcohol, just water, bed at 8pm, feel great today, feel back after the DLs, all good.

BP today, I'll rep out with 145/150KG, see how I get on, aiming for 5 or 6.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP Day

Second day on the bounce in the gym so I have learnt not to expect too much. Definitely feel lats after that DL session yesterday but otherwise felt good, still no gear (for over 1.5wks) and no peps/pre-wo - I am almost a natty 

Working out solo again as @Novo78 is away this week. Food and water good this morning too.

BB BP

60 * 10

100 * 6

145 * 4 (emptied out pretty quickly, first two felt easy, slightly disappointed)

120 * 6

DB Flat Flyes

25 * 10

27.5 * 6

Done. Plan for this week is squats tomorrow and OHP on Thursday followed by visit to Genesis on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC update (October 5th)

Sketchy plan, not fully realized yet, he will have it sorted soon. Here is what I have been given:-

Training routine will be all body parts over 9 days. Increase in weight weekly plus some ancilliary exercises.

Course will be a background dose, adding things around specific timings to coincide with training and eating etc.

I'm liking the sound of it, looking forward to starting now.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Are u going to run orals on this mate?

remember they affected your appetite last time, read elsewhere on another shic the guy never ran orals due to appetite probs...or maybe lob in some EQ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Are u going to run orals on this mate?
> 
> remember they affected your appetite last time, read elsewhere on another shic the guy never ran orals due to appetite probs...or maybe lob in some EQ?


No, stated no orals as they made me feel sh1te and also blunted appetite. Will jab everything including long and short esters and also pre-WO stuff which will prob be water-based. Expecting Slin and GH to be in there. Not sure about peps.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

get those bluddy peps sorted , they will sort your niggles more than anything else :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> get those bluddy peps sorted , they will sort your niggles more than anything else :beer:


Hello mate,

I know, I want to start jabbing them but Mum is staying at mine until Thursday, she knows I take gear as I have told her but I cannnot realistically sit att the kitchen table, sorting the peps and water into barrels etc  Even I'm not that raw.

How's things mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I know, I want to start jabbing them but Mum is staying at mine until Thursday, she knows I take gear as I have told her but I cannnot realistically sit att the kitchen table, sorting the peps and water into barrels etc  Even I'm not that raw.
> 
> How's things mate?


ha ha mate do you not have a spare room!

very well mate!!! met the managing director of tyne tees models today.. got an up coming card shoot so they can sell my ar$e

YMCA probs ha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> ha ha mate do you not have a spare room!
> 
> very well mate!!! met the managing director of tyne tees models today.. got an up coming card shoot so they can sell my ar$e
> 
> YMCA probs ha


I may go the toilet for a while tonight 

Shoot - good lad, hope you get some $$$$ for it  And meet some mega models!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I may go the toilet for a while tonight
> 
> Shoot - good lad, hope you get some $$$$ for it  And meet some mega models!!


£300 day rate which is cool

but she said my work would be fewer further inbetween than the rest of the people they have on her books, but i am unique and would be more costly and could have an un known amount "buyout" on top of that she said the highest this has ever been was £60k

she said she now has the ultimate 'hunk' to add to her books ha ha ha


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> £300 day rate which is cool
> 
> but she said my work would be fewer further inbetween than the rest of the people they have on her books, but i am unique and would be more costly and could have an un known amount "buyout" on top of that she said the highest this has ever been was £60k
> 
> she said she now has the ultimate 'hunk' to add to her books ha ha ha


But I'm not on her books Mark


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> £300 day rate which is cool
> 
> but she said my work would be fewer further inbetween than the rest of the people they have on her books, but i am unique and would be more costly and could have an un known amount "buyout" on top of that she said the highest this has ever been was £60k
> 
> she said she now has the ultimate 'hunk' to add to her books ha ha ha


All sounds good but who the fck is going to pay 60k for you 

Ultimate Hunk - can you TM that 

Well done mate, good opportunities may come from it, who knows?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm on call this week and I got called in my deepest sleep period twice - 00:00 and 01:00, takes ages to get back to sleep, feel like I'm spaced out today (similar feeling to an all night coke sesh).

Anyhow, squats it is. I will try some reppage on 200KG and see how I get on. Food and water going in well.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> but i am unique
> 
> she said she now has the ultimate 'hunk' to add to her books ha ha ha


They all say that :lol:

Push for a Diet Coke advert


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice one @R0BLET, are you now too wide for a normal-sized avi 

Looking like a hunk mate, give @marknorthumbria's agency a call!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Nice one @R0BLET, are you now too wide for a normal-sized avi
> 
> Looking like a hunk mate, give @marknorthumbria's agency a call!!


LOL, i wish mate 

Bloody tiny.

I'll call them and say "you know mark, the simple looking lad, he takes Tribulus!!"

:lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

What time you at Genesis on Friday mate?

Im training on that day too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> What time you at Genesis on Friday mate?
> 
> Im training on that day too.


Hello mate, 11:00 is the meet with Dave. What time are you training?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, 11:00 is the meet with Dave. What time are you training?


Not till after work for me mate, around 6pm.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat Day

3rd day on the bounce, felt tired due to the bad sleep, wanted to get SQ and OHP done so I can have a day's rest before the meet with [email protected] on Friday.

Still no gear, I am defo natty by now.

Squat

100 * 10

140 * 6

180 * 2

200 * 3 (lower back fried, I did consider not going for any reps at 200 as was worried about getting injured but thought, fck it, I'll have a go. Defo more there, I'll go for squats on Monday and will get a few more at least).

Seated Behind Neck OHP on Smith

30KG each side * 6

30KG each side * 6

25KG each side * 8

Lower back fried and the tendon issues on right arm is back, defo getting on peps ASAP to help with this, becoming slightly worrying.

Not a bad workout all things considered!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Workout with [email protected]

Bulldog looked after me and I spent almost 2 hours in there with him, legend and a gentleman, he had so much time for me, helping me with everything, couldn't praise him highly enough, an absolute legend. He is an absolute monster of a man, looks ridiculous!!

Most important thing I learnt is that my training schedule is all wrong. I need to do much more work in the gym at smaller weights (he has given me a training routine so I'll post up when I can. I'll start it Monday. I haven't been doing enough exercises or sets and need to work much harder.

Technique:-

SQUAT : need to get lower to be proper parallel, need to fix bar lower down on back, wider legs (comically ripped my shorts on first set with wider stance), and head and chest much more upright to stop myself from leaning forward.

DL : Again, more upright with back and head.

Didn't get to BP as I was totally knackered, I have never worked so hard in a gym in all of my life, sweat dripping onto gym floor, body drenched.

Best 2 hours I have spent for a long time. I'll be returning in 2 weeks for more DL and BP.

Thanks Bulldog!!!

Great gym too, proper gym not like the poncey ones I work out in at Canary Wharf.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

massive gains with that help advice your gonna be lifting very big numbers soon enough


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha, he's a beast isn't he?

Love training there mate, my work ethic has gone through the roof since I started there.

Inspirational place to train with some seriously strong guys.

I remember one Monday evening I was training Bench, working 5's with 130kg.

Dave on the bench next to me banged 15 reps with 130kg after his main worksets, the guy on the other side of me benched 200kg for 2 or 3 reps.

Great place to train!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> massive gains with that help advice your gonna be lifting very big numbers soon enough


Cheers buddy, hope so, he has even offered training sessions with him.

First time I have used a mono-lift and he has advised that I should get a belt too!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> Ha Ha Ha, he's a beast isn't he?
> 
> Love training there mate, my work ethic has gone through the roof since I started there.
> 
> ...


Hello mate, I did mention you and he said your full name straight away (won't post it up here). Some nice fellas in there, Dan DL'ing with Dave's tuition, seems a great place to workout, good atmosphere. Nice hack squat machine too.

Dave is a bit of a sadist, he punished me!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : I ate loads of food and drank loads of water when back from Genesis. I then went to bed. I have just got up as my legs are throbbing too much to sleep. I have had to take 2 Ibuprofen. I am a phaggot 

Seriously, it has given me a lot of hope and expectation for the future. If I have hit these numbers in 3.5 years with such a bad training routine, then I'm looking forward to see what the coming years bring.

@littlesimon, where do you park mate, was a nightmare.

Also there is a PL comp which Dave is organising in about 3 months. I may enter depending on progress.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : I ate loads of food and drank loads of water when back from Genesis. I then went to bed. I have just got up as my legs are throbbing too much to sleep. I have had to take 2 Ibuprofen. I am a phaggot
> 
> Seriously, it has given me a lot of hope and expectation for the future. If I have hit these numbers in 3.5 years with such a bad training routine, then I'm looking forward to see what the coming years bring.
> 
> ...


All public transport for me mate :'( no car at the moment.

Some park in the Sainsburys.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> All public transport for me mate :'( no car at the moment.
> 
> Some park in the Sainsburys.


Thanks mate, Sainsburys it is.

One last thing. Bulldog charged me £30 for nearly 2 hours of his time, best value for money deal of all time, he was doing other stuff at times but even so, I was expecting to pay circa 50 an hour. I did state that's cheap and he just stated that he enjoyed it. Legend.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Dave is a bit of a sadist, he punished me!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I need to do much more work in the gym at smaller weights





Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, Sainsburys it is.
> 
> One last thing. Bulldog charged me £30 for nearly 2 hours of his time, best value for money deal of all time, he was doing other stuff at times but even so, I was expecting to pay circa 50 an hour. I did state that's cheap and he just stated that he enjoyed it. Legend.


Fancy sending me £30 too cos I told you this fvcking months ago :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fancy sending me £30 too cos I told you this fvcking months ago :lol:


Haahaa, I know mate, I think we all knew but I was in denial.

FFS, I have to do more exercises and sets a la gay BBing syle


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Dave is a bit of a sadist, he punished me!!!


And you loved every dirty minute of it, surprise surprise you will happily go back for more, and pay for it 

Big gains in the huntinground camp oct shic be very afraid


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I know mate, I think we all knew but I was in denial.
> 
> FFS, I have to do more exercises and sets a la gay BBing syle


Baby oil and speedos next haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Prep for SHIC II starts Monday, no drinking and tightening up diet. Will be priming soon (DNP/T£/Keto etc), week Monday I think and then 5 weeks later SHIC starts.

Will have details this week so I can order the gear.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Prep for SHIC II starts Monday, no drinking and tightening up diet. Will be priming soon (DNP/T£/Keto etc), week Monday I think and then 5 weeks later SHIC starts.
> 
> Will have details this week so I can order the gear.


I don't know about you and everyone else but I can't wait


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

cooper79 said:


> I don't know about you and everyone else but I can't wait


x2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Legs are still sore and tender from Friday  I'll be down the gym today for some upper body work.

No drinking starts today.

The method of training which Bulldog has given me is based heavily on The Cube by Brandon Lilly.

My waves are 3 weeks for squat bench and deadlift and they are modeled like this.

Week 1-Max Effort

Week 2-Dynamic Effort

Week 3-Repetition Method

I call it "Cube Training" as when its mapped out it looks like a cube. I never lift heavy on two lifts in a week. If I dead heavy, my bench is dynamic, and my squat is for reps, and as the weeks rotate the effort is rotated also. In the form of a cube.

Here's the setup:

WEEK 1 2 3

Deads- 1 2 3

Bench- 2 3 1

Squats- 3 1 2

Sundays are always a bodybuilding day. Just pick a few exercises to focus on weak points, and I always include Military Presses, and leg presses as I like keeping my quads, and shoulders strong.This method has worked extremely well for me, in preventing burnout, and building excitement for my heavy days. Any muscular deficiencies addressed on Sunday.

I am torn between this and between what training program the guy who is designing the SHIC comes up with. I don't know yet. I like the look of the above though and it is probably what I need.

I will be pressing for the gear schedule for SHIC today as I need to start ordering.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@MattGriff, @Rick89, @ewen

Any ideas on a good PL belt I can buy, XXL of course 

Matt, thanks for sending me to Bulldog, legend of a man, see post above for details of visit. Thanks again.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @MattGriff, @Rick89, @ewen
> 
> Any ideas on a good PL belt I can buy, XXL of course
> 
> Matt, thanks for sending me to Bulldog, legend of a man, see post above for details of visit. Thanks again.


Strengthshop belts are good mate, they do a 13mm one which should do the job.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Inzer from usa


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The Cube Day 1

Bulldog has set my 100% as:-

BP : 160

SQ : 230

DL : 270

Fine by me.

As I cannot walk properly (squat out) or bend over and pick something up (DL out), then it is Heavy Bench working up to 5 doubles at 80%.

60 * 10

100 * 10

130 * 5 * 2

100 * 10

100 * 8

48 reps, I'm in bodybuilding territory baby  . Anyhow, I found it tough going on the last double and also the last set at 100KG. Pecs feel totally pumped.

Bulldog did state that my endurance was shocking and he has a point. I will build it up though working with lighter sets and more reps.

Felt a bit of a girl's blouse not hitting a heavy max but have to suck it up I suppose!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Ginger Ben and @ewen, thanks for info about belts.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Schedule for week :

Tues : Repetition DLs. 70% (190KG) for 8 reps. Obviously I will build up to 190KG and also pyramid down.

Thur : Explosive SQs. 60% (140KG) for 8 triples. Build up and pyramid down as above too.

Sorting peps tonight, I am a lazy fooker!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Like the look of your new schedule mate, think the extra endurance you will build up should serve you well. No point being able to squat 250 if you can't haul your ass up a flight of stairs lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ive got the strength shop one buddy and its awesome cheap aswell

if money i of no concern get a nice inzer one though from states as ewen said


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Like the look of your new schedule mate, think the extra endurance you will build up should serve you well. No point being able to squat 250 if you can't haul your ass up a flight of stairs lol


Haahaa, you are right but I can actually walk and talk at the same time now, I couldn't manage this on SHIC. Head down, crack on and see what comes. This is a 10wk schedule with comp in 10th week. I'll go for PBs in 10th week, I'll be deep in SHIC land then too so makes sense.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ive got the strength shop one buddy and its awesome cheap aswell
> 
> if money i of no concern get a nice inzer one though from states as ewen said


Thanks Rick, Inzer it is then mate 

How's training? Have you been updating log? I'll have to pop over, drinking too much recently to post much in evenings, usually wasted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13

Looks nice!! Navy blue, 2 prong, don't know what size L or XL.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rick, Inzer it is then mate
> 
> How's training? Have you been updating log? I'll have to pop over, drinking too much recently to post much in evenings, usually wasted.


training on the up again at the moment fella really enjoying just doing the crazy smolov squat routine at the moment enjoying it tough but fun, logged it on here mate too

you are going to make some big gains with the new structure buddy cant wait to see your lifts rocket


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> training on the up again at the moment fella really enjoying just doing the crazy smolov squat routine at the moment enjoying it tough but fun, logged it on here mate too
> 
> you are going to make some big gains with the new structure buddy cant wait to see your lifts rocket


Nice one Rick, sounds promising, I'll pop over


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bed at 20:30 with a tramadol, feel groggy and a little spaced out. Gallons of water yesterday and a great sleep. Hitting DLs today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift Repetition Day

Aim is 70% (190KG) for 8 reps.

100 * 10 (light)

140 * 10 (light)

195 * 8 (light but struggled with endurance)

160 * 10 (light)

I was concentrating on form and technique and it looked really good. Blowing hard for ages afterwards and still sweating heavily. Feel it in quads and lower back.

If I had this sesh again, I would go 140, 170, 200, 180.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As I found DL so easy yesterday, I will increase my PBs from Bulldog's estimations to nearer what I think at the moment. This will also help kick me on.

BP : 165

SQ : 240

DL : 280

Rest day today.

Bed at 8pm last night after 500mcg IPAM, beautiful sleep. Rehydrated and feeling good. No Guinness.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ewen, @Rick89

I am thinking of doing a SM connect on November 3rd.

Log Lift for Reps (Novice 75kg)

Deadlift for Reps from the floor (Novice 190kg)

Farmers Walk (Drop and Turn) (Novice 98kg)

Sled Arm over arm with drag back.... will be specific to wether its inside or out

Keg/Sandbag Load 80kg to 110kg

All events head to head where possible for Time (75 seconds)

I will be deep into SHIC at this time. Will I need to do specific training for the above? Weights look OK. If I am on mega amounts of tren, maybe I won't be able to last for 75s.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You need to practice the events as much as possible mate .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> You need to practice the events as much as possible mate .


Not worth entering then without practising beforehand?? It is a first-timers comp.....

But I don't want to be embarassed so that is why I asked.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Not worth entering then without practising beforehand?? It is a first-timers comp.....
> 
> But I don't want to be embarassed so that is why I asked.


practice it mate, do atleast two trail runs of each exercise, youd be daft not to see how you fare.

you wouldnt jump straight into production the first go at something lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Not worth entering then without practising beforehand?? It is a first-timers comp.....
> 
> But I don't want to be embarassed so that is why I asked.


Train events and go win it .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Train events and go win it .


I need a Herts gym then to train in. Know of any mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe Gym1 in Luton.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

deffo trainn events a few times before hand

can see you winning it if you get the practis on the events


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I need a Herts gym then to train in. Know of any mate?


New spartan gym watford ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am entering it and can train twice with the events at NSGym before comp.

Also, J will have the SHIC ready for tomorrow so all will be revealed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat Day - Speed work

60% (144KG) - 8 triples.

Obviously I will pyramid up and down, see how it goes, never done speed work before. Here is what I envisage:-

Down very slowly, taking about 3s, sit below parallel for 3s, explode as powerful as possible back up.

Food is going in great, no alcohol which seems to fill me up so appetite is raging. Very thirsty at all times and this weather is making me sweat horribly.

IPAM is knocking me into deepest sleep possible, a little groggy when I awaken though.

Got DNP and T3 sorted for Tuesday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Legs still sore from last Friday (FFS  ), specifically inner groin/thigh area and top of front of right leg almost on level with hip. Very stiff and struggled below parallel.

60 * 10

100 * 10

105 * 3

145 * 3 (legs too sore to get parallel so dropped weight and concentrated on form and explosive technique).

105 * 3 * 6

I also wanted to replicate a log lift so got a tricep bar, put 65kg on it and repped it. Weight was fine but endurance was shocking!!

Not a particularly exciting session but felt it important that I stuck at the squats and got through them.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Strengthshop belts are good mate, they do a 13mm one which should do the job.


In what parallel universe are those bits of crapola good? I have seen so many split and break at comps in the last two years, you are better off spending the money on McDonald and getting a fat belly for support.

Inzer, Titan or Metal belts are the way to go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC II

6 weeks

2g Test P - 1st week

1g Mast P - 1st week

3g Test E pw

2g Mast E pw

HCG 1000iu pw

PROV 100mg day

pre workout * 3W

100mg dbol

50mg halo

100mg oxy

MESTANALONE - anybody know this sh1te?

300mg tren ace

Post WO*3W

100mg stanz

100mg var

10iu min GH

GHR 6 (this will increase appetite as want as much food as poss here)

Fast acting slin, increase weekly as get more tolerant!

This can change. Any feedback?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Well that is a lot of gear! Good luck mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking at 6 weeks on, 4 weeks off.

Pre-WO

Mtren DS

Supertren

WC PW125

Add this to the above.

Slin 120iu Lantus a day

Fast slin after wo

GHRP2/MOD GRF/ IPAM every day and continue.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


looks solid mate, you only having ghrp 6 postworkout no other times?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Looking at 6 weeks on, 4 weeks off.
> 
> Pre-WO
> 
> ...


How do you find slin sensitivity and lethargy on a sustained dose of lantus? Prefer to levimor?

What will your typical day of eating be. Post it all junk etc as calories in crucial for that!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

No massive doses of tren? Any reason behind this? Also what lab are you using?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC II

6 weeks

2g Test P - 1st week

1g Mast P - 1st week

3g Test E pw

2g Mast E pw

Slin 120iu Lantus a day

HCG 1000iu pw

PROV 100mg day

Aromasin 1 tab a day

T3 100mg day

Pre workout * 3W

Mtren DS

Supertren

WC PW125

100mg dbol

50mg halo

100mg oxy

MESTANALONE - anybody know this sh1te?

300mg tren ace

Post WO*3W

100mg stanz

100mg var

Fast slin - dosages to be sorted, as much as poss.

GHRP2/MOD GRF/ IPAM every day and continue.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Well that is a lot of gear! Good luck mate


Cheers mate, should be fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Glais said:


> looks solid mate, you only having ghrp 6 postworkout no other times?


Full pep protocol is somewhere above. GHRP2/Mod GRF/IPAM etc


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> How do you find slin sensitivity and lethargy on a sustained dose of lantus? Prefer to levimor?
> 
> What will your typical day of eating be. Post it all junk etc as calories in crucial for that!


No lethargy, levimir is junk compared to Lantus, diet in opening post, 9k cals a day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> No massive doses of tren? Any reason behind this? Also what lab are you using?


SHIC is being designed for me so no input. 300mg Tren Ace 3*pw will be OK, Mtren DS, Supertren etc.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC is being designed for me so no input. 300mg Tren Ace 3*pw will be OK, Mtren DS, Supertren etc.


Apologies fella, totally mis read the post there is still quite a bit of tren in there lol. I think you will see crazy changes in this one


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Apologies fella, totally mis read the post there is still quite a bit of tren in there lol. I think you will see crazy changes in this one


Plan is :-

300DL

280SQ

180BP

Aim for the stars


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


JUNKIE.

That is all.

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Plan is :-
> 
> 300DL
> 
> ...


I benched 150 for 3 on a bit of winny, if you can't hit 180 on this then you need to change hobby :lol:


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Plan is :-
> 
> 300DL
> 
> ...


I think with the revised training plan and with the mindset you have to reach your goals I think you will eclipse these figures before the end of the year


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> JUNKIE.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> :lol:


Haahaa, how are you getting on mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I benched 150 for 3 on a bit of winny, if you can't hit 180 on this then you need to change hobby :lol:


150 * 3 is good, left shoulder injury fcks me for BP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> I think with the revised training plan and with the mindset you have to reach your goals I think you will eclipse these figures before the end of the year


Cheers mate, hope so, got to put Guinness down tho.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC is being designed for me so no input. 300mg Tren Ace 3*pw will be OK, Mtren DS, Supertren etc.


Tren ace 3* a week is not enough in my opinion mate ace requires atleast EOD jabs, Split that **** up and youl thank me for more stable blood levels and not

Feeling as ****!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*4 week prime starting tomorrow*

*Diet*

Cals approx 2500 (fish, eggs, cheese, olive oil, soya milk and whey concentrate)

F 170g

P 210g

C 10g

*PEDS*

T3/DNP/Sibutramine and peps (Mod GRF/GHRP2 and IPAM). TRT test.

I will be eating all food before 5pm and then dropping a sibutramine. Totally new and untested method (by me anyhow).

*Training Schedule*

M - SQ

T - BP

W - WFH

T - DL

F - Bbing = OHP, Dips, BB Curls.

Following the Cube schedule by Bulldog listed above but I will list it weekly too.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *4 week prime starting tomorrow*
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


Sibutramine - good and strong stuff this like, be careful with the dose or you wont be sleeping haha, heart attack instead lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Sibutramine - good and strong stuff this like, be careful with the dose or you wont be sleeping haha, heart attack instead lol


That is one of the worries of this stuff mate !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavy DL day

Working up to 5 triples at 80%.

After cleaning my diet up last week I was down to 124KG today. Started on the cut this morning. Feeling a little dizzy and spaced but had this before so no worries.

60 * 10

100 * 8

140 * 6

225 * 2 * 5 - 5 doubles, felt it heavily on back on last 3 sets and with lower back issues before I skipped the last rep so did 2, 2, 2, 2 and 1. Slightly disappointing but will not risk injury. Lower back feels very heavy and walking back to office was a chore but no injuries etc.

Once the keto kicks in, I don't want to be loosing too much strength for this schedule so may look into timed carbs. Anybody used it?

Working from home tomorrow so squats on Thursday and BP/OHP on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick change of plan : I am going to take Sibutramine in the morning to blunt appetite. I have been reading about it and taking it in the evening is incorrect as the main side-effect is insomnia.

Does anybody have any experience of this med?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10102256


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Felt really sh1te on first two days of Keto/DNP/T3/Sibutramine with Peps before bed. 3rd day today and feeling a little better, more manageable anyhow. Big shock to the system hitting it with these type of drugs and going keto at same time (I was eating large amounts of cals and drinking lots of Guinness). I weighed myself this morning and I am 261lbs (highest was 282lbs on SHIC) so defo falling off me, prob most water and beer gut 

Back is still slightly tender from Tuesday so going for BP/OHP today.

BP Explosive Speed Work

60% (96KG) , 8*3.

The SHIC has been firmed up now and I am ready to order too. Will post up the full schedule later.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Felt really sh1te on first two days of Keto/DNP/T3/Sibutramine with Peps before bed. 3rd day today and feeling a little better, more manageable anyhow. Big shock to the system hitting it with these type of drugs and going keto at same time (I was eating large amounts of cals and drinking lots of Guinness). I weighed myself this morning and I am 261lbs (highest was 282lbs on SHIC) so defo falling off me, prob most water and beer gut
> 
> Back is still slightly tender from Tuesday so going for BP/OHP today.
> 
> ...


Excited for you mate, think a better designed SHIC and the training routine you're on should yield much better results than the first one. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BP Explosive Work

Still don't feel that good but the results from this cut are awesome, one notch on belt down and weighed myself on my normal scales at gym at normal time. 119KG which is 8KG down from my highest weight of 127KG which was only a couple of weeks ago.

BB BP

60 * 10

100 * 3 * 8 - 8 triples, 4secs on negative, 1sec on chest and explode up. Thought it was going to be super easy but it wasn't. I threw another 20lb on for last 2 sets and last rep was a struggle.

Seated DB OHP

30 * 8

30 * 8

30 * 6

Form was paramount, gettings dbs as low as possible, almost touching shoulders and then explode up.

Chest felt very pumped and a decent workout.

As soon as the keto starts hitting training negatively, I will do timed carbs I think. I want to continue with the Cube training schedule and it gets progressively heavier.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Excited for you mate, think a better designed SHIC and the training routine you're on should yield much better results than the first one. Looking forward to seeing how it goes.


Thanks mate, I am determined that this one runs much smoother and the results, I hope, will be much better. I have always done everything the way I want, no form/technique and heaviest weights possible. This time, I am listening to other people who have far more experience than me.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC II

6 weeks

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

1g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 200mg, weekdays)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw

Proviron 100mg day

Aromasin 1 tab a day

T3 100mg day

30iu Lantus every morning

Fast slin - 8iu before every meal.

125mcg GHRP2 / 125mcg MOD GRF/ 500mcg IPAM before bed.

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml PC Supertren

1ml WC PW125

100mg dbol

50mg halo

100mg oxy

MESTANALONE - still looking for this, rare as rocking horse sh1te.

300mg tren ace

Post WO * 3W

100mg stanz

100mg var

Essentially the SHIC is based around a base of Test and Mast shots with loads of gear/orals etc around prewo and postwo. Hopefully, the orals 3 times a week mean that I am not feeling sh1te and may actually have an appetite. Same idea with the tren, fast acting only around workouts.

I reckon I may feel awesome when training with that amount of pre-wo gear in there


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


You must be fuking rolling cash to run these blasts 

I am very jealous though!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Natty as **** you heightist [email protected]! :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> You must be fuking rolling cash to run these blasts
> 
> I am very jealous though!


Haahaa, hopefully all will go great this time. Feel I missed an opportunity last time, no mistakes this time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Natty as **** you heightist [email protected]! :lol:


ROIDER


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate make sure your putting mod GRF in with the ipam pre bed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Mate make sure your putting mod GRF in with the ipam pre bed


Ive been told that I dont need the GHRP2.

@Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> Ive been told that I dont need the GHRP2.
> 
> @Pscarb


You don't need the GHRP-2 but you need the Mod GRF


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Took the weekend off the diet, spent with kids, had a great time, back in gym today for heavy squats and back on diet. May drop the dieting meds as they made me feel so sh1te last week. Haven't taken any today, I'll weigh myself first 

Heavy squat = 80% of 230KG = 184KG, 5 doubles. Depth is paramount and so is form and technique.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavy Squat Day

Working out on my own, felt pretty good, right quad swelling due to jab, painful to bend, 2nd week in row, no idea why.

SQ

100 - felt difficult to get down to parallel because of quad so did two sets of 6.

140 - felt heavy, usually flies up.

184 * 1 (all out!!!), 1 (went up easier), 2, 2, 2 and 2.

Amazing how heavy 180 felt, nearly didn't get 1st one back up. Worked unbelievably hard to get the 10 reps out. Pretty pleased but Bulldog probably wouldn't have been happy with depth, good enough for gym/BB lifts but not for true PL lifts.

Unsure as to whether it was a bad day or the lack of carbs/dieting meds are killing my strength already. Will try to work it out this work and if it is the keto, I will do timed carbs.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know you plan things very thoroughly and know what your doing buddy and this is only my opinion but if absolute max power and strength are your goals I would fck all the dnp clen etc off, eat clean and try to maintain as much strength as possible during cruise that way your starting off in a great place come blast to hit massive strength gains for comp etc

jsut my thoughts though mate you know your **** and always impress me with training and lifting so keep it up mate


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dnp kills my strength mate !!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I know you plan things very thoroughly and know what your doing buddy and this is only my opinion but if absolute max power and strength are your goals I would fck all the dnp clen etc off, eat clean and try to maintain as much strength as possible during cruise that way your starting off in a great place come blast to hit massive strength gains for comp etc
> 
> jsut my thoughts though mate you know your **** and always impress me with training and lifting so keep it up mate


Very sensible advice mate and something which has been in the back of my mind to be honest, glad you pointed it out as I would have probably been too pig-headed and cracked on with the dieting meds, toiling away!!

DNP/Clen/T3 now dropped and 2 bananas before workout and 2 after workout. Let's see how that goes. Still keto apart from pre and post wo and NO FCKIN GUINNESS


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Dnp kills my strength mate !!!


Thanks Jon, helped to make my mind up too!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Jon, helped to make my mind up too!!


No worries mate ! I came off last week but took it friday night so my sat cheat day didnt touch the sides and was burnt/sweated straight off lol.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Very sensible advice mate and something which has been in the back of my mind to be honest, glad you pointed it out as I would have probably been too pig-headed and cracked on with the dieting meds, toiling away!!
> 
> DNP/Clen/T3 now dropped and 2 bananas before workout and 2 after workout. Let's see how that goes. Still keto apart from pre and post wo and NO FCKIN GUINNESS


Do yourself a favour and send me all your cutting meds 

What dose do you plan to run the mod/ipam pre-bed mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> No worries mate ! I came off last week but took it friday night so my sat cheat day didnt touch the sides and was burnt/sweated straight off lol.


Training on DNP is sh!t mate... Don't mind steady cardio out my head on stim's but lifting is another story!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Do yourself a favour and send me all your cutting meds
> 
> What dose do you plan to run the mod/ipam pre-bed mate?


 :thumb:

I have been told to boom it at 500/1000 to see what it is like. I have been trying 125/125/500 GHRP2/MOD GRF/IPAM, I'll probably stick at this to be honest mate.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I have been told to boom it at 500/1000 to see what it is like. I have been trying 125/125/500 GHRP2/MOD GRF/IPAM, I'll probably stick at this to be honest mate.


Is that to just purely knock you out into a deep sleep?

Are running peps instead of HGH or both mate?

Sorry for all the questions bud


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Training on DNP is sh!t mate... Don't mind steady cardio out my head on stim's but lifting is another story!


Haha yeah mate i was taking a d hacks power tab with the dnp to get me off my tits to help :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Is that to just purely knock you out into a deep sleep?
> 
> Are running peps instead of HGH or both mate?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions bud


Running peps instead of GH. I think the generics are gash now so the peps are a better way of achieving what I want at the moment. I get quality peps, Tom's Peptides and I rate them highly. I tried to get pharma GH but couldn't and was mooted as being super expensive too.

Sleep is awesome too


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Haha yeah mate i was taking a d hacks power tab with the dnp to get me off my tits to help :lol:


That's what I'm doing at the moment, but with an extra 200mg caffeine tab


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> That's what I'm doing at the moment, but with an extra 200mg caffeine tab


Fcuking hell mate ! I had a few cans of energy drinks with it once and ended up sending @R0BLET videos of me dancing :lol:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Running peps instead of GH. I think the generics are gash now so the peps are a better way of achieving what I want at the moment. I get quality peps, Tom's Peptides and I rate them highly. I tried to get pharma GH but couldn't and was mooted as being super expensive too.
> 
> Sleep is awesome too


My sleep is sh!te through working shifts :/ I've ran peps before but only mod/ghrp-2 but even taking them pre-bed I never really got the sleep benefits! but never used ipam though, which is meant to good for sleep! I was only running 100mcg of both x3 daily!

I'm a member on Dats site and got a email of Tom with products/prices so might give them another go again soon!

I might get some of that Dorian Yates GHBlast as well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench Rep Day

70% 1 * 8 so working up to 112KG, 1 set of 8 and pyramid down. I'll throw some OHP in there too.

Dropped DNP/T3/Clen and put away in storage now. Carbs will be 1 banana pre and post wo, still keto at all other times.

Hope this session is better than yesterday. Drastic action was required as I have done 10 reps on 180 before so to struggle on 1 rep showed things were not working. @Rick89 was right, I want to build strength primarily.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Bench Rep Day
> 
> 70% 1 * 8 so working up to 112KG, 1 set of 8 and pyramid down. I'll throw some OHP in there too.
> 
> ...


keep clen in at 40mcg if you want mate never more than 2 weeks at a time, no need to go higher than 40mcg to get it to do what you want it to in your respect.

T3 I would leave out untill you want to up the fat burning ( bodyfat has got away from you)

DNP put that **** in the bin, nothing that T3+clen+cardio cant achieve without feeling like complete **** plus yea the chance of DEATH lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dnp kills my strength mate !!!


I agree totally.

However not so sure about dropping the clen - to be honest that never affects my strength at all.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Running peps instead of GH. I think the generics are gash now so the peps are a better way of achieving what I want at the moment. I get quality peps, Tom's Peptides and I rate them highly. I tried to get pharma GH but couldn't and was mooted as being super expensive too.
> 
> Sleep is awesome too


HG - what results do you feel that the peps are giving you (apart from improved sleep)?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> SHIC II
> 
> 6 weeks
> 
> ...


This scares me haha!

Can we not train together when you're on this because you might make me look like a girl with what you're lifting compared to me haha!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> keep clen in at 40mcg if you want mate never more than 2 weeks at a time, no need to go higher than 40mcg to get it to do what you want it to in your respect.
> 
> T3 I would leave out untill you want to up the fat burning ( bodyfat has got away from you)
> 
> DNP put that **** in the bin, nothing that T3+clen+cardio cant achieve without feeling like complete **** plus yea the chance of DEATH lol


Morning mate,

Clen is the dieting med which I dislike the most, just because of the way it makes me feel, sh1te. I'll use only if necessary. T3 will be used in the SHIC for improved protein synthesis.

DNP will be sold on/given away mate, won't use again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I agree totally.
> 
> However not so sure about dropping the clen - to be honest that never affects my strength at all.


Morning mate, see above, I just don't like clen and it doesn't like me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> HG - what results do you feel that the peps are giving you (apart from improved sleep)?


I have been too sporadic with their use to guage results accurately. @marknorthumbria can provide better feedback, he has been running for a while.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This scares me haha!
> 
> Can we not train together when you're on this because you might make me look like a girl with what you're lifting compared to me haha!


Should be fun mate, need to get it right this time, eating is the most important thing, as much as often as poss (as you already know). Well, staying alive is quite important too 

Haahaa, as long as we don't do BP :tongue:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Clen is the dieting med which I dislike the most, just because of the way it makes me feel, sh1te. I'll use only if necessary. T3 will be used in the SHIC for improved protein synthesis.
> 
> DNP will be sold on/given away mate, won't use again.


i also dislike clen mate, but at 40mcg i dont feel bad, have you tried that dose without ramping up ?

good that T3 is in your SHIC it is in all my cycles too for that reason


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I've got a few questions for you mate regarding the design of SHIC2.. Here goes:

1) What is the reason for the Masteron (I never thought it was particularly useful for mass/strength)?

2) Why no tren (apart from the pre-WO tren) or deca with the testosterone?

3) Is the GHRP-2 and MOD. GRF just before bed, or else multiple times per day?

4) Why no GH? (I thought you liked GH)

5) Is the reason for the pre-WO orals (dbol, halo, oxys) to give you more aggression in gym?

6) I note that you also have post-WO orals (winny, anavar). Will they really give you benefit taken so sporadically (i.e. once per day and thus non-stable blood levels, 3 times per week)?

7) Why so many different types of tren pre-WO?

Sorry for all the questions - but I really am extremely curious to know the reasoning and logic behind the design since it's not really your standard run-of-the-mill steroid cycle..

Cheers mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> i also dislike clen mate, but at 40mcg i dont feel bad, have you tried that dose without ramping up ?
> 
> good that T3 is in your SHIC it is in all my cycles too for that reason


I have mate, feel sh1te for a day or two and then body gets used to it. I'll give it a shot.

:thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have mate, feel sh1te for a day or two and then body gets used to it. I'll give it a shot.
> 
> :thumb:


2 on 2 off remember too,

im WFH today, meals are so easy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I've got a few questions for you mate regarding the design of SHIC2.. Here goes:
> 
> 1) What is the reason for the Masteron (I never thought it was particularly useful for mass/strength)?
> 
> ...


No worries regarding the questions, this SHIC has been designed for me by a very well-known ex-member on here. I'll try to get the info from him and post up.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Should be fun mate, need to get it right this time, eating is the most important thing, as much as often as poss (as you already know). Well, staying alive is quite important too
> 
> Haahaa, as long as we don't do BP :tongue:


Hahahaha yea staying alive is a crucial one mate, your PB's tend to drop off when you die! 

Hmmm we may have to do a little benching just so I can walk around like barry big nuts for a bit and take the royal p1ss out of you for a while as well, obviously once again maybe not during the SHIC as my ridicule of your benching could result in your Tren rage and my death


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> i also dislike clen mate, but at 40mcg i dont feel bad, have you tried that dose without ramping up ?
> 
> good that T3 is in your SHIC it is in all my cycles too for that reason


What dose t3 you use on cycle for protein synthesis mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> What dose t3 you use on cycle for protein synthesis mate?


I will use t3 the same length as my androgens so 100mcg for 6-8 weeks (i use fast acting androgens), drop it but keep test in to let thyroid come back for a week or two then drop that and pct


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench Day Repetitions

2 bananas beforehand, piles of water and diet Coke.

60 * 10

100 * 10

120 * 6 (wanted 8 here but gassed as usual)

100 * 10

Seated Front BB OHP

50 * 10

70 * 8

70 * 8

Done. More volume than usual for me and pecs and delts felt pumped. Massive difference after dropping the diet meds and also having a little carbs beforehand. Will continue with this approach.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Diet and Weight update

I weighed myself this morning and hit 259lbs which is 23lbs down on highest weight achieved, maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago (I will weight myself in gym today whhich is my official weight as these are the scales I always based my KG figures on). Sticking to keto with some carbs pre-WO, will be two bananas as usual today. I had last weekend off and may have this weekend off as I am away in Leicester to visit people and also to go to a garden party (think BBQ without food so essentially a lash up) on Saturday night.

No dieting meds recently, I have T3 and Clen. I really, really struggled with hunger yesterday, I didn't give in but found it hard. Therefore this morning I have dropped a Sibutramine.

No cardio (actually the Cube program is like cardio for me with loads of reps  ) so I have that in the locker if need be.

Still shooting GHRP2/Mod GRF/IPAM (boom dose) before bed - they are helping with sleep, and keeping me full and feeling pumped.

All on track for 5th October, I better get my arris in gear, count my stash and order the gear!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Gym update*

Deadlift explosions/speed work today.

60% = 170KG, 8 * 3 so 8 triples. Sounds easy, let's wait and see. If I do find it easy, I'll throw some dips in there, haven't done dips for ages.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Diet and Weight update
> 
> I weighed myself this morning and hit 259lbs which is 23lbs down on highest weight achieved, maybe 3 or 4 weeks ago (I will weight myself in gym today whhich is my official weight as these are the scales I always based my KG figures on). Sticking to keto with some carbs pre-WO, will be two bananas as usual today. I had last weekend off and may have this weekend off as I am away in Leicester to visit people and also to go to a garden party (think BBQ without food so essentially a lash up) on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


No need for the ghrp2 pre bed mate keep tha during that day ipam 500-1000mg mod 125mg mate

I'm sick of going backwards lol, wish i have had my kids so I don't have to worry about being of Lols


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> No need for the ghrp2 pre bed mate keep tha during that day ipam 500-1000mg mod 125mg mate
> 
> I'm sick of going backwards lol, wish i have had my kids so I don't have to worry about being of Lols


Morning mate, as you know I am a lazy fooker so am only shooting the peps before bed  , therefore I'll leave the G in there.

You are doing awesome mate with what you are doing, keep it up, plenty of time for you!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate, as you know I am a lazy fooker so am only shooting the peps before bed  , therefore I'll leave the G in there.
> 
> You are doing awesome mate with what you are doing, keep it up, plenty of time for you!!!


I don't know if the GHRP will be doing any good at all in the same barrel with ipam, I've never read much about combining so I can't comment mate.

I just think u should get ONE ghrp2 shot when u wake up ha! Morn pre bed even my lass could do that!...Mayb not lol

We need a session one time in the future for sure, lot in common


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't know if the GHRP will be doing any good at all in the same barrel with ipam, I've never read much about combining so I can't comment mate.
> 
> I just think u should get ONE ghrp2 shot when u wake up ha! Morn pre bed even my lass could do that!...Mayb not lol
> 
> We need a session one time in the future for sure, lot in common


Haahaa, OK then Dad, I'll start doing a shot in the morning too 

Defo mate, we'll sort something out. Big distance between us at the moment but if you want the big $$$$ in our line of work, London is where it is at so do you reckon you'll end up down here?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, OK then Dad, I'll start doing a shot in the morning too
> 
> Defo mate, we'll sort something out. Big distance between us at the moment but if you want the big $$$$ in our line of work, London is where it is at so do you reckon you'll end up down here?


I will give it a go at some point in my life, whether or not banks or for me we shall see , I like to go in the deep end and sink or swim,

So far at my current place I'm the fastest swimmer haha

I just can't wait for my first contact rate,will b able to buy a box of GH a day haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't booked my place in the Strongman event yet and have been told that it may be full with no places left. I have just PM'ed @NSGym hoping he can get me in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just entered the Novice Strogman event, should be fun.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift Explosions/Speed Work

Feeling really good at the moment, weight was 119KG, so dropping again, happy with that, diet is going well, feel healthy.

DL

60 * 10

100 * 10

140 * 10

175 * 3 * 8 - 8 triples, just liquid chalk, strength was fine, grip was fine, tested my cardio which is getting better. Ripped some hard skin off calluses but nothing to be concerned about.

140 * 15 (Gassed) - widowmaker set, try to get as many as poss before my endurance gave out, loads more strength and grip there, just CV let me down.

On paper, the workout looked easy, actually I felt tired on way back to office. Forearms are cramping so I feel like this should have been called griip day and not DL day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Novo78 wrote up The Cube program.


```
Week 1		

Monday	             Heavy Bench	80% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

Wednesday            Explosive Squats	60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps

Friday	             Rep Deadlift	70% 1 Set of 8 Reps


Week 2		

Monday	             Explosive Bench	60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps

Wednesday            Rep Squat	70% 1 Set of 8 Reps

Friday	             Heavy Deadlift	80% 5 Sets of Reps


Week 3		

Monday	             Rep Bench	70% 1 Set of 8 Reps

Wednesday            Heavy Squat	80% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

Friday	             Explosive Deadlift	60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps


Week 4 		

Monday	             Heavy Bench	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

Wednesday            Explosive Squats	65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps

Friday	             Rep Deadlift	80% 1 Set of 6 Reps


Week 5		

Monday	             Explosive Bench	65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps

Wednesday            Rep Squat	80% 1 Sets of 6 Reps

Thursday	          Heavy Deadlift	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps


Week 6		

Monday	             Rep Bench	80% 1 Set of 6 Reps

Wednesday            Heavy Squat	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

Friday	             Rep Deadlift	65%6 Sets of 2 Reps


Week 7		

Monday	             Heavy Bench	90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep

Wednesday            Explosive Squat	70% 5 Sets of 2

Friday	             Rep Deadlift	85% 1 Set of 2


Week 8		

Monday	             Explosive Bench	70% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

Wednesday            Rep Squat	85% 1 Set of 2 Reps

Friday	             Heavy Deadlift	90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep


Week 9		

Monday	             Rep Bench	85% 1 Set of 2 Reps

Wednesday            Heavy Squat	90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep

Friday	             Explosive Deadlift	70% 5 Sets of 2 Reps


Week 10		

	             PBs/Comp
```


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just entered the Novice Strogman event, should be fun.


Good luck pencil neck :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good luck pencil neck :beer:


You're still too big for your avi!! Last time too wide, this time too big, no wonder you are sponsored!! Thank fck your face isn't in them though!!

Thanks mate, may have to start the SHIC early in preparation


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Good effort mate. Wouldn't say your novice though


www.watfords-strongestman.co.nr

Novice or first timer. Weights look OK but grip may give out. I'll have a go anyhow.

I am a master from 30th September, 40yo, feel 25yo :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Only 40, you look older than that
> 
> Good luck mate, I'm sure you will do very well.


Look 50, am 40, feel 25 

Let's see, I'm going to start SHIC early to acommadate this comp.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't forget to use oxymoron will you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> You're still too big for your avi!! Last time too wide, this time too big, no wonder you are sponsored!! Thank fck your face isn't in them though!!
> 
> Thanks mate, may have to start the SHIC early in preparation


Pmsl.

What can I say..... I'm a unit 

If you start early, start a new journal for it! :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Don't forget to use oxymoron will you :lol:


I use Oxys and am a moron - is that good enough 

I am also natty as I have never been caught in a drugs test!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Hard paperround?
> 
> I'm sure the SHIC will adjust your lifts some what.


Hard paper-round - more like acting 18 until I was 35!!

Hope so mate, want 180 bench. Just failed on 175 last time, hopefully the new training regime will help too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> What can I say..... I'm a unit
> 
> If you start early, start a new journal for it! :beer:


Morning Rodrigo de Triano,

Hope you're well. GB still injured, where is Sweat(y bollox) these days - heard from him? I know he was prepping but not heard since, hope he is OK.

Yes, new journal will be coming.

Just weighed myself, 254lbs, 18st 2lbs, down nearly 2 stone, belly is actually flat, no good for SM, need a gut like @ewens for that


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I like the look of Cube Method, although Matt Griff apparently isn't too keen on it. He says that systems like Westside and Cube are watered-down Russian systems.

I'm trying to consider which method to use, and at the moment I'm leaning towards Russian Masters Squat Routine, although I want to do it just for bench press. Mingster advised me to just concentrate on bringing up one lift at a time whilst leaving the other lifts at maintenance at most. Bench press is the one I want to bring up most of all.

There are so many powerlifting systems out there that it's hard to know which to pick. I mean there's Westside, Cube, Smolov, Smolov Jr, Sheiko (loads of different interpretations), Russian Squat, Russian masters squat, Coan linear periodisation model, Wendler 5/3/1. And I'm sure loads more which I don't know.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Bull Terrier, here is the man's thinking behind SHIC:-

SHIC COURSE

After your Prime, and before start Shic, have as much time clean as poss can!

I reckon a series of blast cruise shic's testing out different methods, nothing is set in stone so if things not working as well as expected we can modify on the hoof so to speak!

I suggest a 6 week Shic blast, followed by 4 weeks just test at TRT dose, then another Shic blast for 6 weeks, so on and so on.

This will hopefully prevent sides materialising as take longer than 6 weeks to kick in, 4 weeks respite let body recover while maintaining all gains, then hit it again, so staged growth and strength!

Going to time AAS around training so as not to have huge doses of AAS in system all time when don't need them.

so you want a 2-3g wk Test E base plus a 1-2g mast E wk base.

How much you run is up to you and how many shots you can be ar5ed with lol

1st week you need to use 2g test prop + 1g mast prop on top of test e and mast e, this is because will take about a week for the enanthates to start doing their thing and that would be a waste of week, so pump the props in to get things going quicker, rolling start so to speak!

So base is test and mast, plus It would be wise to run HCG concurrently at 500iu every 5 days and 100mg prov a day in morn, as thinking recovery here!

Now heres the thing, on training days only you want to hit it hard, you want to get your body and mind into as androgenic state as poss!

So that means taking all androgenic compounds up to 2 hours before, this will get aggression up, make you stronger and more focussed and better workout all round.

Then after training its recovery time so you want as much anabolics, gh and peps and slin as poss, along with mega food.

So pre workout

100mg dbol

50mg halo

100mg oxy

If you can get it, there is an androgen called MESTANALONE (not to be confused with proviron) Its strong as fck and possibly increases strength and focus and agression more than any other AAS, including Mtren!

up to 100mg or start on 50mg to begin with!

Plus 300mg tren ace ( I assume 3 workouts per week which will be 900mg per week)

Then any other pre wokout stuff you can get!

Post workout

100mg stanz

100mg var

10iu min GH

GHR 6 (this will increase appetite as want as much food as poss here)

Fast acting slin, increase weekly as get more tolerant!

So all these are more anabolic and recovery orientated so using when really need!

This way prevents you having to walk around with tonnes of AAS in you when not needed!

I know you said you struggled with orals but this is just for a set period, lets say clearance time of 12 hours each oral, so be of you by time get up in morn!

As for peps, you know a fair bit add them as and when etc.

But as a staple I suggest a big dose long acting every morn, plus fast acting at same time with breaky, fast acting slin use when you want depending on how effective you find it or noty, but def breakfast time and pre workout if no other time!

Arimadex might be a good call if you need it.

Not sure if I covered everything but will message if think of anything else!

Remember, timescales are not set in stone, if after 6 weeks you still gaining like mad, stay on, conversely if things going sh1t, drop to TRT, same with TRT period!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Obviously, I changed and modified it to suit my goals and thoughts too.

6 weeks on, 4 weeks off, I may have longer off, depends how I feel on this one, needed longer to recover from last one.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I like the look of Cube Method, although Matt Griff apparently isn't too keen on it. He says that systems like Westside and Cube are watered-down Russian systems.
> 
> I'm trying to consider which method to use, and at the moment I'm leaning towards Russian Masters Squat Routine, although I want to do it just for bench press. Mingster advised me to just concentrate on bringing up one lift at a time whilst leaving the other lifts at maintenance at most. Bench press is the one I want to bring up most of all.
> 
> There are so many powerlifting systems out there that it's hard to know which to pick. I mean there's Westside, Cube, Smolov, Smolov Jr, Sheiko (loads of different interpretations), Russian Squat, Russian masters squat, Coan linear periodisation model, Wendler 5/3/1. And I'm sure loads more which I don't know.


Cube fits for me as it works on building up to 1RMs and working on that mid-weight/endurance area which I have never worked on so is tailor-made for what I want.

Depends on goals I suppose and where you are at.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@MattGriff, what don't you like about Cube?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for that HG - very interesting to read the rationale behind design of the cycle.

I haven't done any AAS for many many long years. Back when I did cycles at most I was on 500mg per week of Sustanon, 400mg Deca, and 150mg/day Anapolon. I used to think that I was mega-dosing and never ran these doses for more than a week or two, following a build-up on far lower doses.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

HG - have a read of this thread which I started:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/208447-westside-barbell-conjugate-training.html

Alot of the uk-m big hitters contributed and it makes very interesting reading hearing their expert opinions.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> HG - have a read of this thread which I started:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/208447-westside-barbell-conjugate-training.html
> 
> Alot of the uk-m big hitters contributed and it makes very interesting reading hearing their expert opinions.


Just read that mate, great read, may try one of those methods after Cube.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Whilst you're at it, have a read of this thread also mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/236627-smolov-programming.html

This is where I found out about Russian Masters Squat Routine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Whilst you're at it, have a read of this thread also mate:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/236627-smolov-programming.html
> 
> This is where I found out about Russian Masters Squat Routine.


Are you using this one at the moment? I fancy Smolov after this Cube, squat i the king of exercises and with the amount of gear in system, my body should be able to cope. Let's wait and see


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Are you using this one at the moment? I fancy Smolov after this Cube, squat i the king of exercises and with the amount of gear in system, my body should be able to cope. Let's wait and see


At the moment I'm not doing any of these systems. I've had a really rough summer training-wise due to massive work commitments. I was out of action for two weeks and I've lost some size and strength. I want to stay on my normal training until I get myself back to where I was before and then I want to do Russian Masters Squat Routine (but for bench press, like I said before).

Westside got pretty much slated by uk-m strength guys, so for me that's out.

Sheiko looks too high-volume - don't think it'd suit me.

Smolov and Smolov Jr look interesting, but Martin Brown kind of discouraged me but I won't rule them out for future. I do wonder if they'd work for me because I'm not using AAS and currently not planning to. Smolov could bury me without AAS to increase recovery between workouts.

Cube seems interesting, but want to see how you get on.

I've tried linear systems like Coan in the past but they didn't really get me past sticking points. I think non-linear systems suit me better, or at least systems with more deload days sandwiched in between the high load days.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rodrigo de Triano,
> 
> Hope you're well. GB still injured, where is Sweat(y bollox) these days - heard from him? I know he was prepping but not heard since, hope he is OK.
> 
> ...


Haha you flat belly lol pull the other one 

You doing that hereford/watford vomp from new spartan gym ? I looked for your name but coukdnt see anyone called "im a massive fat puff" maybe I wasnt looking hard enough :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Haha you flat belly lol pull the other one
> 
> You doing that hereford/watford vomp from new spartan gym ? I looked for your name but coukdnt see anyone called "im a massive fat puff" maybe I wasnt looking hard enough :lol:


It's all relative mate, oh OK, flatter then 

I have paid, yesterday. I contacted the dude as my mate looked on FB and novices were listed as full and there was a standby list. Anyhow, the guy, @NSGym said there was 2 places left so I paid. Maybe he hasn't updated list yet? I like the massive, not fussed about the fat but puff :cursing: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> It's all relative mate, oh OK, flatter then
> 
> I have paid, yesterday. I contacted the dude as my mate looked on FB and novices were listed as full and there was a standby list. Anyhow, the guy, @NSGym said there was 2 places left so I paid. Maybe he hasn't updated list yet? I like the massive, not fussed about the fat but puff :cursing: :lol:


Ive not checked last couple days but will see if elton john has just been added lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Ive not checked last couple days but will see if elton john has just been added lol


Reginald Kenneth Dwight to you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Morning Rodrigo de Triano,
> 
> Hope you're well. GB still injured, where is Sweat(y bollox) these days - heard from him? I know he was prepping but not heard since, hope he is OK.
> 
> ...


Yes mate he's still in agony after his initiation to team pscarb, I think @Milky went to deep tbh.

Hopefully he will pull though 

2st!! Good work mate :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Reginald Kenneth Dwight to you


Haha thing is people that dont know will think your lying wont they reg :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate he's still in agony after his initiation to team pscarb, I think @Milky went to deep tbh.
> 
> Hopefully he will pull though
> 
> 2st!! Good work mate :beer:


Haahaa, anally intruded, may take a few weeks to recover from that, @resten is the expert on these matters though 

Cheers mate!!

How's training? I'll pop over!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I keep wanting to post something intelligent and relevant on your journal, but it reads like it's written in code. Working my way through the stickies in the AAS subforum.

From what I can understand seems like you have this blast really well worked out.

Good luck with your strongman competition. Videos when it happens pls.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

SHIC looks incredible mate! Genuinely interested to see how this progresses.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I keep wanting to post something intelligent and relevant on your journal, but it reads like it's written in code. Working my way through the stickies in the AAS subforum.
> 
> From what I can understand seems like you have this blast really well worked out.
> 
> Good luck with your strongman competition. Videos when it happens pls.


Hey, thanks, stick around, should be fun 

I always try to vid PBs so will defo be vid'ing the SM contest. I am ostensibly doing it for a laugh, but being as competitive as I am, I will be going all out on the day.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> SHIC looks incredible mate! Genuinely interested to see how this progresses.


Cheers mate, hope it goes better than last one, learnt sh1tloads so should be goood


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Week 4 of the Cube (2nd Wave)*

Monday	Heavy Bench	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

Tuesday	Explosive Squats	65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps

Thursday	Rep Deadlift	80% 1 Set of 6 Reps

Lots of food and Guinness over weekend, back up to 260lbs, that is fine, will drop off this week. Back on regime today.

Heavy bench = 136KG, 3 doubles, will work up to that and try a widowmaker set to finish.

Feeling good, water and bananas going down well too.

I have made a new contact for gear who can get everything including the Mestanalone, so will be ordering tonight and starting SHIC in 2 or 3 weeks, as soon as poss really as I am primed and ready to go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Felt ok on way down, bit dehydrated and upset stomach due to fish and chips washed down with 8 Guinness yesterday 

60 * 10

90 * 8

138 * 2 * 3 (surprisingly heavy, got the 3 doubles but all out on last rep, really all out too, 1KG more and I wouldn't have made it).

90 * 14 (widowmaker set, gassed as usual).

Good sesh, top end strength not there, need to get on the SHIC, endurance coming on fine, body changing daily due to prime, feeling healthy and looking good.

Weight : 118KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning,

Slight change of schedule due to work commitments:-

Monday	Heavy Bench	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps (136KG)

Tuesday	Explosive Squats	65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps (156KG)

Wednesday	Rep Deadlift	80% 1 Set of 6 Reps (224KG)

Weight : 257lbs. Sibutramine is an awesome drug and you literally forget about food and have to force meals down. I could eat about 1000 cals a day on it but don't want to waste away muscle.

Chest is quite sore today whereas soreness in chest is very rare for me so happy with the volume/effort yesterday.

Raw materials for SHIC ordered. New contact states he is going to make a one-off batch of Mestanalone just for me so excited to try this out. If all goes well, I would like to start on Saturday 21st September. I will be in full flow then for the Strongman contest.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Explosive Squats*

Feeling really good at the moment, weight coming off, lots of energy, just enjoying life.

2 bananas before gym, lots of water, diet has been spot on too.

60 * 10 (concentrating on foot position, very wide, back upright, head up, bar low down on traps, pushing through heels, 4 seconds down to below parallel, 1 second pause and explode up).

100 * 8

156 * 2 * 6 (perfect weight to test me and provide workout but not to kill me).

Stopped there as DLs tomorrow and also because I did heavy BP yesterday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting note on Mestanalone:-

http://www.fituncensored.com/forums/designer-steroids-e-proormoni/421-mestanolone-sts646.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlift Rep Day

Aim : 80% 1 Set of 6 Reps (224KG)

Felt good on way down, 2 bananas and water. Third day on bounce so didn't expect great lifts but expected decent enough.

Liquid chalk and nose tork have run out.

100 * 10

140 * 8

180 * 4

225 * 5 (straps on, I didn't get the 6th one up, 5th went up OK but gassed on 6th, nothing left, blowing hard for a few mins).

Weight : 117KG so 10KG down.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure if I missed it mate but how are you priming for SHIC 2.0


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Not sure if I missed it mate but how are you priming for SHIC 2.0


Keto with timed cards (approx 2500 cals). Using Sibutramine to suppress appetite cravings.

300mg Test per week.

GHRP2/Mod GRF/IPAM before bed.

I think that's it mate.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Abit off subject, but how you find your skin with all this gear mate?!

You never suffer with acne or anything?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Abit off subject, but how you find your skin with all this gear mate?!

You never suffer with acne or anything?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Abit off subject, but how you find your skin with all this gear mate?!
> 
> You never suffer with acne or anything?


A little greasy, blackheads, panoxyl 10


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

My good mates leaving do in Canary Wharf last night, booked today as WFH as I knew it was going to be a big night. Didn't disappoint, feel rough now!!

No gym until Monday!! IWeight this morning was 254lbs = 28lbs down. Just had 6 large free range eggs scrambled in butter with 1 round of wholemeal toast, was lovely. Rehydrating today.

Hopefully, I'll find out about gear over next few days so maybe I can start the SHIC next Saturday. Looking forward to it now, will be nice to be a sexual tyrannosaurus again


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning.

I'm considering popping down the gym today for some assistance work - OHP, Dips and maybe Curls. All depends on time, I have a large production migration today of a front office trading database.

No news on gear yet so will be contacting dude over weekend. Hoping to get started on Saturday September 21st.

I felt pretty rough yesterday and had carb-based meal last night as I was hungover after gallons of Guinness on Wednesday. Back on diet and no drinking from today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Assistance Day*

Working solo and will therefore use Smith machine for exercises. Plan was to do dips but machine was in use and no time to hang about so OHP, CGBP and Curls.

Weight : 118KG

Behind Neck Seated OHP (Smith)

Bar + 50kg * 8

Bar + 60kg * 8

Bar + 70kg * 8

Bar + 50kg * 8

CGBP (Smith)

Bar + 40kg * 12

Bar + 60kg * 8

Bar + 80kg * 6 (form a little sloppy, may be slightly too heavy)

Bar + 40kg * 10

Standing BB Curls

40 * 10

45 * 8 (heaviest BB already made).

45 * 8

45 * 6

Good session, feel pumped in delts and arms, sweating the Guinness out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT Rep Day*

After much bacchanalian debauchery and excess over the weekend, I worked from home yesterday as I was suffering. Anyhow back in work today, prep for gym was obviously lacking with lack of sleep/food/water.

Anyhow, trying to get food and water down me before gym but not hungry at all. Forcing it down.

Aim : 192KG * 1 * 6

60 * 10 (again concentrating on wide stance, bar low on traps, head and back upright, slow down, below parallel)

100 * 8

160 * 2

192 * 6 (form was great up to 4th rep, where I started leaning slightly forward bringing back into play, 5th was the same, rectified for 6th and final rep).

Done, blowing very hard and defo feel the sesh on my legs. Eggs/fish/cheese and diet coke now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

SHIC II update : Looking likely to start on Saturday 28th September now, gear not going to be with me by 22nd, shame as I am ready to go. I may have enough Test En and Mast En to get it going but wanted to start with a bang so will probably wait.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cant wait for this to start big man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

When the fck are you coming to train so I can make you look like a tiny pus$y?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cant wait for this to start big man


X2

:beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cant wait for this to start big man


Hey Rick, looking forward to it now too, feel like this one will be much smoother than the last one, training is better, I just have to nail the diet and stay off the sauce :beer:

I want some big numbers!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> When the fck are you coming to train so I can make you look like a tiny pus$y?


After SHIC II, hopefully for a DL session where I'll be pulling 300KG


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> After SHIC II, hopefully for a DL session where I'll be pulling 300KG


Erm...... I best start doing deads again then.

Can we not just do a chest session? :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Erm...... I best start doing deads again then.
> 
> Can we not just do a chest session? :thumbup1:


Haahaa, I knew you would say that mate. Sure, chest is good for me!!

I'll pop over to journal tonight, need to catch up on everybody's journals.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I knew you would say that mate. Sure, chest is good for me!!
> 
> I'll pop over to journal tonight, need to catch up on everybody's journals.


Sweet!

Yes you do you junkie slut haha! I usually do chest on Fridays mate but I can rearrange things for a Huntingground visit


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning!!

9 hours kip last night, diet has been good, feel refreshed and ready for gym today.

Explosive Bench	65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps (110KG)

Sounds easy but a lot of these workouts have sounded easy and haven't been. I'll follow the program.

I'm going to throw in some standing OHPs too.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You still on track to start your shic on Saturday?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> You still on track to start your shic on Saturday?


GM mate, the special compound won't be ready which I am having made so I will wait until next Saturday now. 28th Sept and I am 40 two days later. No going on the lash though, would rather be running a SHIC


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> GM mate, the special compound won't be ready which I am having made so I will wait until next Saturday now. 28th Sept and I am 40 two days later. No going on the lash though, would rather be running a SHIC


Special compound. Sounds intriguing.

No drinking on your 40th, that's commitment to the cause right there. You had more than enough Guiness last week anyway.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> Special compound. Sounds intriguing.
> 
> No drinking on your 40th, that's commitment to the cause right there. You had more than enough Guiness last week anyway.


Mestanalone - info above.

Not assed about turing 40 mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Explosive Bench Day*

Aim : 65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps (110KG)

Still on zero gear so getting bored now, need power/strength in the gym and bedroom back 

60 * 10

70 * 10

110 * 2 * 6 (6 doubles, found them pretty easy, 4s down 1s stop and powered them up). Didn't feel like I had done enough but wanted to do some standing BB OHPs in prep for loglift in comp.

Standing BB OHPs

60 * 10 (didn't feel correct form, trying to keep head up, back reasonably upright, bending and driving with legs).

70 * 4 (didn't feel right).

60 * 10

I'll have to watch some vids to get form right on the standing presses, felt alien to me. I am trying 75KG loglift on 6th so see how that goes.

Heavy deads tomorrow so look forward to that - 240KG 3 doubles  I'll have some carbs tonight I think!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Had to WFH today so no heavy Deads. Will have to fit them in Monday!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Mestanalone - info above.
> 
> Not assed about turing 40 mate


I am on that right now mate,it is good ,I have noticed spots and odd signs of that...though may be methyltrienelone causing that!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Just catching up a few pages in here; see you're starting another SHIC next week - all the best with it mate sure it will be a very good read same as the last time :thumbup1:

Reference to Mestanolone made me smile. I was sorting out one of my kitchen cupboards recently and stumbled across 2 bottles of Primaforce Methyl Rage; had them both for years and threw one of them out (it had been open for years and was nearly empty). I only used it a handful of times at a low dose as a pre w/o boost - it was certainly well named and really boosted my aggression in the gym iirc 

Kept the other one as it is still sealed so even though the expiry date has long passed several years ago I reckon it would still be pretty potent.

The tub has 90 x 12.5mg caps. Think the most I took was 2 pre w/o. How much are you looking to run mate? Probably at least double that knowing you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am on that right now mate,it is good ,I have noticed spots and odd signs of that...though may be methyltrienelone causing that!


Thanks mate, what dose are you taking?

Sounds interesting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Cube Week 6*

Quiet weekend, lots of food (including carbs, naughty boy) and rest. Bursting to get to the gym today. Three days this week but have to fit in heavy DLs which I missed on Friday so this week is:-

Mon : Heavy Deadlift	85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps (240KG)

Tue : Rep Bench 80% 1 Set of 6 Reps (128KG)

Thu : Heavy Squat 85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps (204KG)

Weight of the reps is ramping up a little now, only 1 3 week wave after this week.

SHIC gear arrives this week, sooner the better so I can start ASAP.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Deadlift Day*

Aim : 85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps (240KG)

Feeling great, healthy and bursting out of skin in readiness for the gym.

100 * 10

140 * 8

180 * 4

243 * 2 (flew up, strapless, form good)

243 * 2 (first one went up OK, grip was giving out though, had to strap up and get second one out, all out, just got it up, including hitching!!)

243 FAILED, threw 40lbs off and went again, straps and nosetork

225 * 2 (amazing the difference 40lbs makes, flew up and comfortably got two reps).

Finished, hard session, more reps at this weight than I have ever attempted. All of the lifts are without gear, looking forward to SHIC and smashing some PBs 

Eggs/fish/cheese and diet coke to fuel up. Still sweating.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Double J said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just catching up a few pages in here; see you're starting another SHIC next week - all the best with it mate sure it will be a very good read same as the last time :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

Looking foward to SHIC, learnt so much from last one, got a proper training regime now, SHIC has been designed by JW too so there is some method to the madness.

Mestanalone - I knew you could get it in combination with other gear but didn't think you could get it on it's own. WHat was it in combination with in "Primaforce Methyl Rage" or was it just Mest? So you run 25mg, I have been told to start at 50mg and increase to 100mg ASAP. I'll see how it goes.

I'll start a new journal for the SHIC anyhow mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, what dose are you taking?
> 
> Sounds interesting


I had about 20 knocking around at 12.5mg ,so popped one before training until all gone:crying:

The Methyltrienelone is superb stuff though,i use just 1ml of rhom (with masterone/prop)per training day,so 4 ml(4mg/week)with 100mg prop on other days.

I will use it with parabola/prop next time I go on ,however I have a short break now...


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Looking foward to SHIC, learnt so much from last one, got a proper training regime now, SHIC has been designed by JW too so there is some method to the madness.
> 
> ...


Just had a look on the label mate and it says each tab contains 12.5mg of 17-alphamethyldihydrotestosterone which I think is basically Mestanolone itself? Apart from a binding agent added that's it...

The label says to take 1-2 tablets 1-2 times per day with 1 serving 45 mins prior to training, so actually it is recommending 25-50mg per day;

Had totally forgotten about this and I was given it by a mate who had already used most of the opened bottle himself so, as I said earlier, I only tried it 4 or 5 times I think. Will definitely see what you make of it and may well run it myself properly if you rate it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench Rep Day

Aim : Rep Bench 80% 1 Set of 6 Reps (128KG)

Lots of food/sleep/water last night, felt good on way to gym but tired from DLs yesterday. Lower back was tender as was hammys and ass cheeks!!

60 * 10 - felt stiff, very tight and lower back was tender when arching back.

100 * 8 - felt quite heavy

128 * 6 - first 4 easy, 5th losing form a little, 6th ass came off bench but managed to get it.

All good, feeling tired, loads of food will be eaten before heavy squats on Thursday.

Not long now until SHIC v2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I had about 20 knocking around at 12.5mg ,so popped one before training until all gone:crying:
> 
> The Methyltrienelone is superb stuff though,i use just 1ml of rhom (with masterone/prop)per training day,so 4 ml(4mg/week)with 100mg prop on other days.
> 
> I will use it with parabola/prop next time I go on ,however I have a short break now...


Thanks mate!! Methyltrienelone = MTREN, is that correct? I love that stuff too!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

New SHIC journal : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/241468-huntingground-shic-v2-reload.html


----------

